# The Fall of Plaguestone



## KahlessNestor (Sep 5, 2019)

PLAGUESTONE OOC

PLAGUESTONE ROGUE’S GALLERY

*The Beginning*

Road to Almas
Late Afternoon

The caravan was traveling south by southeast from Elidir, the capital of Isger, to Almas, the capital of Andoran, on a road between the Apsodell Mountains and the Five Kings range. There were faster and easier routes south, but for those seeking to avoid Cheliax, this was the safest. The leader of the caravan was Bort Bargith, a dwarf trader from the Five Kings Mountains. As far as the party members could tell, he was welcome in many settlements they had visited so far for his fair prices and gregarious spirit, and he has been using this route for years. The caravan consisted of six covered wagons, four of which were laden with supplies, trade goods, and trinkets. Bort made his home in the lead wagon and the cabin built onto its back, while the final wagon was for passengers, like the party, and the cook.

It has been three days since the caravan left Elidir in the back of one of Bort Bargith’s wagons bound for the faraway Andoran capital of Almas. The smiling caravan master cut your travel cost to only a handful of coppers, so long as you promised to protect the wagons should any trouble arise. Fortunately, your journey through the hinterlands of Isger has been quiet, even if the ride itself has been far from comfortable.

As you broke camp this morning, Bort announced you should arrive at the town of Etran’s Folly by nightfall, and he promised a comfortable bed for the night as a reward for a long day’s travel. The caravan’s teamsters shared a chuckle between them, trading knowing glances and subtle nods, but soon enough you are on the road again, the wagon bouncing and creaking along the uneven trail.

This part of Isger was sparsely populated, consisting of small rural farms and isolated communities. It is a temperate land, with frequent light rains and the rich smell of damp earth wafting on the pleasant breeze. The trail winds its way through the lowlands, passing along streams and through small forests. The game in this area has only recently recovered after years of war drove it into hiding.









*OOC:*


Let’s have some role play introducing your player characters. Feel free to ask questions of the NPCs in the caravan. Besides the player characters, there are the following caravan NPCs:

Bort Bargith - male dwarf merchant caravan leader
Cooky - old male elf cook
Glunda Grapeleaf - female gnome teamster
Olf and Ulf Redfren male human (Ulfen) teamsters, identical twins
Tamli Grent - female half-orc chief, caravan #2


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 5, 2019)

Sitting idly with her hands gripping the bench on either side of her and legs gently swinging back and forth, one then the other, Silvi looks the way the caravan has come, gaze lingering for a moment before a moment before giving her head a small shake and mouth widening into a similarly small but sheepish smile.

Today the gnome woman had opted to leave her hair unstyled which makes it easier to see the locks of autumn yellows and reds interspersed among the fiery orange mane hanging down past her jacket collar and narrow shoulders. It frames her ruddy face, home to two big, bright brown eyes, quite nicely. That jacket is sleeveless and leafy green, worn over a lavender shirt, and cinched with soft yellow leather belt, the same style as the bandolier strapped across her chest. And she wears blue trousers, though between her long coat and nearly knee high boots made of dark red leather little of them shows except when she is sitting, as now. 

A moment later Silvi's smile widens further and she asks in her usual high pitched and cheery voice, "How about a song? There must be some good trail songs. How are the lot of you with singing?"


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 5, 2019)

*"I've been told I have a good voice, not sure I know any good trail songs though. I know a good saga of 'Darius and the One-Eyed Blue', but that's a long one.*" Trevor has been quite talkative this whole time, dominating conversation, just short of real rudeness. He wears a mix of plate and other armors, worked into a dragon theme,and carries twin swords on his back. He's been very helpful, throwing in his arms when things needed unloading and loading. It's clear he comes from an aristocratic background from his voice but he seems to not be afraid of working.


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 5, 2019)

"Alas, I've been warned from singing as a mercy to others. Though, I could teach you the words to a few marching songs. Many aren't suitable for polite company, but they do help to pass the time."

Galahad said from the road. As was his usual, he was walking along side the cart whenever he thought he might find some useful plant or stone. He'd left his pack stowed away in the wagon to lighten his load. But still wore his studded leather armor complete with buckler at all times while on the move. The half-elf also wore a rapier at his side and pair of bandoliers across his chest filled with potion vials and a portable alchemy set.

This last, he'd been seen to use to brew potions on the fly, usually as a treatment for a spider bite or for anyone who showed signs of sickness.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 5, 2019)

Hiromi had been quiet most of the trip. She took a long time to warm up to strangers, but she was polite and kind. She wore a tight suit of leather armour, and it showed how slim she was. That and her way of moving gave away her former profession as a dancer - a fact she could not hide in spite of her desire to appear the seasoned adventurer. 

She spoke up, somewhat annoyed when the teamsters chuckled, saying, *"What is funny about it?"*

When the gnome asked for a song, she was too shy to offer to sing one, in spite of having a beautiful singing voice. She had performed many songs in her childhood, as her mother dragged her from place to place, telling everyone how pretty she was and accepting coins for her performances, but she had been cruelly driven. 

Hiromi would rather not sing for people she liked, and she rather liked the gnome, though they had barely spoken two words to each other.


----------



## Campbell (Sep 6, 2019)

Varen leans back in a wide stance as he sits, sword and scabbard situated between his legs. He seems extraordinarily relaxed and at ease. The part of his hair sits to the right of his face, unkempt but still in place. There is a wide smirk across his face. He seems positively Varisian.

Sitting relaxed in the wagon his manner seems completely different from when he first met the others. At a distance he bore the countenance of a professional soldier. His armor, a breastplate of Andoran design lined with a fur cloak, seemed extremely well polished. The same goes for sword and shield, both bearing marks of intricate Andoran craftsmanship. He seemed soft spoken, but his words had weight. In the caravan he seemed to leap to action whenever anything needed to get done and subtly urge others to do the same.

Now he seemed almost a different person, as if a veil had been lifted. "Songs. I know many songs. They are good for our spirits. They bring us together. I think I have just the one."

Letting his sword sit on the left side of his lap, Varen reaches into his pack and brings out a silver statuette in the likeness of Sarenrae, holding it in his right hand. "My lady will sing with me."

Varen starts singing in melodic Varisian a rousing song about beginning journeys and making new friends. As he reaches the first chorus he looks to others, Hiromi and Silvi in particular, and pauses. "Why don't you join me? I can teach you the verses. Songs are meant to be song together. We are friends non?"


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 6, 2019)

The face of the little gnome brightens and she rubs her hand together. "Yes, that is wonderful!"  exclaims Silvi exuberantly. "I know so many travel songs already. It is exciting whenever I come across a new one!" Her hands reach upwards, one pulling on the collar of her shirt and the other tugging on a leather cord around her neck. "Collecting songs of the road, among others, is a bit of a hobby of mine, you see," she says with a mischievous grin. "Because I have some accompaniment of my own." A heavy looking silver amulet reveals itself, one inscribed with an exquisite  butterfly motif - the symbol of Desna. She lets it hang on the outside of her clothes, at least for now.

Silvi catches on to the lyrics of Varen's tune naturally and with ease. And when her delicate sounding vocals rise alongside his they are in as close a harmony as she can manage.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Sep 6, 2019)

Cooky and Lavina had become well-acquainted while on the trip, though whether they were friends depended on who told the story - Lavina was quite a fan of the cook, and the cook seemed to tolerate the halfling.

Currently she was sitting on the back of a caravan, eating one of the snacks they'd prepared together as one of the various halfling meal times that outsiders swore had to be half made up. The wind ruffled her curly chestnut hair as she sat and watched.

*"Ah, I like this one."* Lavina tapped her toes along with the beat. She was, despite being chubby, quite a dancer, but at the moment she seemed content to listen and sit still, one eye on the horizon.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 6, 2019)

Hiromi had been reluctant to sing only because she was reluctant to perform solo in front of people she wanted to get to know. She had also hoped to leave behind singing in front of strangers for money. But singing in a group together was another matter entirely. She happily joined in, learning the song well and improvising a little. She had seemed a little standoffish to the others before, but she quickly began to warm to her travelling companions, and with warmth, she began to open up.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 6, 2019)

Trevor joined in and sang. Badly. Like, deluded, how could you even think that you were any good.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 6, 2019)

Silvi's cheery expression falters but only for a moment as she winces slightly at Trevor's version of singing. When there is a momentary break in the song she says to him, "Trevor, dear, you have such a, uh, unique voice. I have a pinch of magic that could bring it out even more clearly - though you would have to let me place it on you." Hopefully his hubris extended to the usual foible of big folk in underestimating gnomes, halflings, and other diminutive types.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 6, 2019)

"*Sure whatever you'd like, little one.*"


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 6, 2019)

The gnome woman puts one hand on her amulet on Desna and begins softly singing a lullaby, one unlike any you have heard before though. With one finger of the other hand she seems to draw a circle in the air around Trevor's face, and he feels his eyelids getting heavy. Once the circles is complete she draws her hand back for a second and then seems to tap its centre, after which it is lights out for the aristocratic warrior.

"There," she says with a big grin. "That should keep him occupied for a short while. And maybe when we wakes up he will even be passable! Now, where were we?"

Trevor, for his part, has fallen into a deep sleep and is having the most vivid dream: _You find yourself in the personal studio of an eminent musical tutor and former opera singer of your home nation. The tutor, a man of advancing years, is taking you through your voice exercises in preparation for your big debut. He seems to have a great deal to say about how you might improve your performance. You do not, after all, want to disappoint such a distinguished audience. The dream cuts to a darkened stage. Suddenly the curtain rises and there is polite applause as you are revealed and step towards the front of the stage. Everyone you know (and wish you knew) is here. You clear your voice and launch into an epic rendition of Darius and the One-Eyed Blue. When the saga finally ends there is a thunderous applause and the crowd rises to its feet. You feel enormous elation as the scene fades away..._









*OOC:*


Silvi uses _Sweet Dream_ on Trevor, a focus spell that puts him to sleep and lasts for 10 minutes. She gives him a _Dream of Glamour_, and if he is woken after at least a minute has passed but before the duration ends he will have a +1 to Charisma based kill checks for the remainder of the duration. She will probably wake him after about five or six minutes, though she could leave him for the whole ten if we want to say that for roleplaying purposes he will remember his singing lessons for a while longer,  .


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 6, 2019)

Galahad waves off all attempts to get him to sing, he does smile a bit nervously at the attention though. He did find himself walking to the beat of the song, and was obviously enjoying listening to it.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 9, 2019)

Road to Almas
Late Afternoon

She spoke up, somewhat annoyed when the teamsters chuckled, saying, *"What is funny about it?"*

Olf -- or was it Ulf? -- grinned. *“It’s just that accommodations at Plaguestone are just as good as sleepin’ on the ground,”* he said with a chuckle.

*“Except they throw in the smell for free!”* Ulf -- or was it Olf? -- added with a laugh. 

*“They like ta make folks feel welcome,”* the Ulfen twins said together.

As the party started singing, Ulf and Olf added their rousing, loud baritones to the tune. They even added a few “new” verses with bawdy lyrics. From the front of the caravan, Bort, the dwarven owner of the caravan, adds his own voice to the chorus, and a dwarven verse, which seems to be mostly something like *“Gold, gold, gold, gold, gold.”* Glunda, the gnome teamster, pipes in as well. Only Tamli, the half-orc second in command, remains silent.

Cooky rooted around in the back, not singing either. The old elf proved hard of hearing anyway. He shambled to the back of the wagon beside Lavina. *“Watch your toes,”* he warned. Attached to the back of the wagon was a large iron pan filled with coals. Cooky started to bank the coals. Since they would be in town that night, he didn’t need to cook for the caravan.

*“Up ahead is Plaguestone,”* Bort shouted from the front of the wagon. No sooner does the call fade from his lips than it is overshadowed by a series of long, mournful howls emanating from the woods to either side of the caravan. Moments later, the party hears cries of panic as a pack of mangy wolves descends from the forest with teeth bared!









*OOC:*


Roll initiative!
Initiative: 1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24









Spoiler: Map












Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi        AC 13    HP 19/19
Trevor        AC 18    HP 20/20
Galahad    AC 18    HP 15/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen        AC 18    HP 20/20
Lavina        AC 19    HP 19/19

Mangy Wolf 1    AC 15    HP 8/8
Mangy Wolf 2    AC 15    HP 8/8
Mangy Wolf 3    AC 15    HP 8/8





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 0


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 9, 2019)

Silvi gives Trevor a small shove. "Wakey, wakey! Enter stage right!"

Perception: 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 9, 2019)

Initiative (Perception): 1D20+8 = [20]+8 = 28
 Trevor was practically moving before being awakened, leaping to his feet.


----------



## Campbell (Sep 9, 2019)

Perception: 1D20+3 = [12]+3 = 15
 

Varen raises and his countenance seems to change, but it is obvious that he allowed himself to relax too much,


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 9, 2019)

Perception:: 1d20+5 *16*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 9, 2019)

Hiromi watched as everyone scrambled to the defence. It was only when everyone else was ready that she realised that it was her job as well to defend the caravan.









*OOC:*


Perception: 1D20+6 = [7]+6 = 13


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 9, 2019)

Trevor pushes past his less alert colleagues and jumps down out of the wagon, running to meet the wolves. Drawing one sword, he swings, slicing into the wolfs side, neatly killing it.








*OOC:*


|> Move to square adjacent to W3
|> Interact
|> Strike: Longsword on wolf.: 1D20+9 = [19]+9 = 28
1D8+4 = [3]+4 = 7
CRIT! Damage 14.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 10, 2019)

*OOC:*


I think that would be a Crit! A hit of 25+ should Crit against AC 15, am I right?


----------



## Campbell (Sep 10, 2019)

FitzTheRuke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I think that would be a Crit! A hit of 25+ should Crit against AC 15, am I right?












*OOC:*


That's right. DC + 10 is a Critical Success. DC -10 is a Critical Failure (though no impact on attack rolls).

Should be double damage so 14.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Sep 11, 2019)

The obstensibly sleepy halfling spotted the wolves, and moved with less speed and more grace, half-leaping, half-rolling off the wagon. But incredibly, it did the trick, as she came out of the roll just in front of one of the wolves, teetering on one foot, arms and hands spread wide. Then she spun, attacking the wolf with a graceful chop of her palm, while her unsteady yet graceful movements served to keep her attacker off balance.



> Initiative!: 1d20+5 *17*
> 
> Move to melee range with wolf 3
> Assuming the Crane Style stance - I can leap more effectively and my AC is now 20.
> Crane Strike Attack!: 1d20+7 *24* 1d6 *5*


----------



## estralita (Sep 12, 2019)

Over the growls of the wolves, a mysterious melody starts to play. A goblin woman playing a lute steps out of the woods and smiles. "Looks like I arrived at the right time."


`Striding in from the left, and Starting off with an Inspire Courage, then using Lingering Performance immediately. Also, rolling initiative.

[URL='http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/lookup.php?rollid=229895']Rolls[/URL]
Initiative: 1d20+6; 18+6=24
Performance Check: 1d20+7; 9+7=16

Please let me know if I made any mistakes`


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 15, 2019)

Silvi is practically bowled over as Trevor whooshes out of the wagon. The little gnome woman takes a second to right herself then turns her attention to the poor mutt that the warrior had attempted to cleave in twain. She frowned a little - she did not like to see ordinary creatures, even vexatious ones, come to harm. Waving one of her hands in the air as pulls the currents of magic into herself she says, "Please take a time out, big doggy," the gnome puts two of her fingers to her temple as she concentrates her mental energy on the bloodied beast.









*OOC:*


I am just going ahead and posting my actions since my spell range will easily encompass any repositioning. In the unfortunate circumstance that you were mauled on the wolves initiative - well, I can probably fix that next turn, ; ) . Casting _daze_ (DC 17) and also _shield_ (because what else am I going to do with that action?).


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 16, 2019)

Road to Almas
Late Afternoon
Round 1

Trevor rushed forward and sliced the head off of one of the wolves. The other two wolves rushed forward, jaws snapping at Varen and Trevor. One of the wolves sunk its jaws into Varen’s thigh.

Lavinia leapt from the wagon and rushed over to Trevor’s side, sliding easily into a crane stance and striking the wolf with her palm.

Music came from the woods, and a goblin woman emerged from a nearby path, singing an inspiring song.

Silvi rose up and cast a spell at the wolf attacking Trevor. It yelped and collapsed at Trevor and Lavinia’s feet.









*OOC:*


Varen takes 7 damage and needs to make a DC 14 Fortitude save or be Sickened 1 for 1 minute.
Galahad, Varen, and Hiromi can go for Round 1, and Trevor and Jewel can go for Round 2.  Sorry I took so long.









Spoiler: Rolls



Wolf 1
Action: Move to Varen
Action: Attack Varen - hit
Jaws: 1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19
1D6+1 = [6]+1 = 7
Anyone bitten by a mangy wolf is sickened 1 for 1 minute unless they succeed at a DC 14 Fortitude save, but they can spend an Interact action to scratch away the fleas and remove the condition.
Action: Attack Varen - miss
Jaws: 1D20+1 = [4]+1 = 5
1D6+1 = [2]+1 = 3
Save vs Will - Fail
Wisdom safe: 1D20+3 = [9]+3 = 12

Wolf 2
Action: Move to Trevor
Action: Attack Trevor - miss
Jaws: 1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11
1D6+1 = [1]+1 = 2
Action: Attack Trevor - miss
Jaws: 1D20+1 = [1]+1 = 2
1D6+1 = [5]+1 = 6





Spoiler: Map



MAP





Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            28
Jewel            24
Mangy Wolves        24
Silvi             21
Lavinia            17
Galahad        16
Varen            15
Hiromi            13

Silvi        AC 13    HP 19/19    Shield
Trevor        AC 18    HP 20/20
Galahad    AC 18    HP 15/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen        AC 18    HP 13/20
Lavina        AC 19    HP 14/19    AC 20
Jewel        AC 16    HP 19/19    Inspire Courage (+1 attacks, damage, saves vs fear) 3r

Mangy Wolf 1    AC 15    HP 8/8





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 0


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 16, 2019)

Galahad turned around at the sound of the wolves. He hadn't been expecting any trouble at the time so was surprised by their arrival. Fortunately for him, one of his companions had much quicker to the draw and had already killed one of the beasts. Varen had been bitten, which was concerning. But for now they had an enemy to fight. He drew his rapier with one hand and stabbed the wolf even as with his other hand he pulled a small vial free and offered it to Varen. "Drink this, it'll help with the pain."



Spoiler: OOC



Rapier: 1d20+5 *22* 1d6+2 *4*

(>): Draw
(>): Strike
(>): Ready Minor Elixir of Life (1d6 healing, +1 saves vs poison/disease for 1 hour)
(F): Offer potion to Varen.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 16, 2019)

Realising that she should probably help, Hiromi stood, lifted her bow, and fired at the remaining Wolf. As she did, one of the horses took a nervous step, and she stumbled as the wagon lurched forward. Her aim went wild.









*OOC:*


A1: Interact (Pick up Bow), A2: Stand (Still in the Wagon), 
A3: Bow: 1D20+7 = [1]+7 = 8; 1D6 = [5] = 5
Comment. Uh, Yay. Get out the Fumble Deck!


----------



## estralita (Sep 18, 2019)

The newcomer looked around at the action, then without changing her serene expression, changed her tune and charged into the fight. A second, haunting tune began, and her left hand took on an ethereal chill. All the while the first tune lingered, still bringing hope



> A1:Striding Jewel's speed is just far enough to get her to reach the wolf
> A2 and A3: Cast Chill Touch. It seems the wolf needs to make a Fortitude Saving Throw.
> Damage: 1d4+4= 2+4= 6


----------



## Campbell (Sep 18, 2019)

Varen catches the wolf's jaw with his arm, steeling through. His goddess is with him this day.

As Galahad pours the elixir in his mouth Varen smiles, but quickly bows his head. He reaches for his sword, but not his shield. _Best to put this poor creature out of its misery._

He quickly dispatches the wolf, but tears up in the process. He brings a hand to wipe the tears from his eyes and the light of his goddess seals what remains of his wounds.









*OOC:*



Actions: Interact(Draw Sword), Strike (Long Sword) , Lay On Hands

Fortitude Save: 1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20

Longsword Attack Roll: 1D20+6 = [19]+6 = 25
 
Longsword Damage: 1D8+3 = [2]+3 = 5
 

That's a Critical Success! 10 Damage!
Heal 6 HP. +2 AC for next round in case we are attacked by more wolves.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Sep 19, 2019)

Lavina gracefully returned to form from her strike, and upon seeing the creature struck down by the magical assault, gracefully rolled through her companion's legs and came up within fighting distance of the remaining wolf.



> Move
> Attack 1 Attack 1: 1d20+7 *8* 1d8 *8* - that is a fumble! I don't think it does anything out and out bad, just a regular failure.
> Attack 2 Attack 2: 1d20+3 *10* 1d8 *1*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 21, 2019)

Road to Almas
Late Afternoon
Round 2









*OOC:*


When you cast spells, it helps me if you give me the DC so I don’t have to look it up. Thanks.
Fortitude save: 1D20+4 = [14]+4 = 18
Wolf saves. I’m unsure if the save is against the damage and the enfeebled condition, or just the enfeebled condition and it takes the damage regardless. For now I’ll rule it doesn’t take the damage. Open to comment, but not sure it matters, since Varen finished it.







As the heroes downed the last wolf, another loped out of the woods. It was larger, and as it growled, a lather dripped from its jaws. Where it hit the grass, it sizzled. It gave a loud howl that reverberated up and down the line of wagons as the other wolves took up the howl, filling the forest with the predatory fear.









*OOC:*


Everyone is Frightened 1.
And players are up.





 



Spoiler: Rolls



CW
Action: Stride
Action: Howl
Action: Howl
Intimidation: 1D20+8 = [13]+8 = 21





Spoiler: Map



MAP





Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            28
Jewel            24
Mangy Wolves        24
Silvi             21
Lavinia            17
Galahad        16
Varen            15
Hiromi            13

Silvi        AC 13    HP 19/19    Shield, Frightened 1
Trevor        AC 18    HP 20/20    Frightened 1
Galahad    AC 18    HP 15/15    Frightened 1
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 17/17    Frightened 1
Varen        AC 18    HP 19/20    +2 AC, Frightened 1
Lavina        AC 19    HP 14/19    AC 20, Frightened 1
Jewel        AC 16    HP 19/19    Inspire Courage (+1 attacks, damage, saves vs fear) 2r, Frightened 1

Caustic Wolf    AC 18    HP 30/30





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 0


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 21, 2019)

Silvi squeaks, "That one looks bad, very bad!" but her she summons enough resolve to use her divine gifts, putting her fingers to her temple and focusing on the slavering beast before ducking down in the wagon.









*OOC:*


Casting _daze_ (DC 16 with the penalty) and _shield_.


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 21, 2019)

Spoiler: OOC



Whenever you see something that calls for a basic save, the result is this.

Crit Fail: Double damage(in this case, enfeebled only happens on thsi result.)
Fail: Normal damage
Success: Half damage
Crit Success: No damage.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 21, 2019)

Standing in the wagon, Hiromi looked with wide eyes at the strange new wolf. She drew and fired three arrows in quick succession. _Twang Twang Twang. _To her frustration, her shaky hands caused all of them to fall short of the horrible creature.









*OOC:*


Including MAP, and Frightened 1 Condition:
A1: Bow: 1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16; 1D6 = [3] = 3
A2: Bow: 1D20+1 = [5]+1 = 6; 1D6 = [4] = 4
A3: Bow: 1D20-4 = [14]-4 = 10; 1D6 = [6] = 6
Arrows Left: 16/20
Edit: Forgot the Inspire Courage again, so everything up there is +1.
I think they all still miss, but the first was close!
Funny how we're Frightened AND Couraged!


----------



## Campbell (Sep 21, 2019)

*OOC:*


 Did I get a chance to pick up my shield in the initial foray before the wolves got there. Want to make sure I am staying consistent with the fiction.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 21, 2019)

The music of his new companion focuses Trevor enough he feels little true fear at the new wolf. Drawing his second sword, he moves into the animal's reach, then slashes out, hurting the wolf, but failing to kill it.


Spoiler: Combat



|> Interact - Draw 2nd sword.
|> Stride - 1 Square NW, next to wolf.
|> Strike
Longsword on wolf.: 1D20+9 = [17]+9 = 26
1D8+4 = [7]+4 = 11 + 1 Damage (Inspire Courage) = 12 damage


----------



## estralita (Sep 21, 2019)

Both of the goblin woman's songs lingered, as she glided through and slapped her glowing hand on the newcomer.



> Second verse, same as the first.
> A1: Stride two spaces to be next to wolf
> A2 and A3: Casting Chill Touch
> Damage: 1d4+4= [2]+4= 6


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 22, 2019)

This wolf looked more dangerous than the others. And Galahad was about to pull a strange stone from his bandoleer when a few others rushed towards the beast. Changing his mind, he rushed forward himself and stabbed artfully at the beast with his rapier before raising his buckler as a barrier against the creature's teeth.



Spoiler: OOC



(>)Move up, flank if possible.
(>)Rapier: 1d20+6 *19* 1d6+3 *7*
(>)Raise Shield (Buckler for AC 19)





Spoiler: Galahad



Galahad Lightfoot
AC: 18 (19 w/shield)
HP: 15 / 15
Infused Reagents: 1 / 4 available


----------



## CharlotteOz (Sep 23, 2019)

Lavina, despite the legendary halfling courage she had displayed, was thrown off by the wolf's howl.

But it didn't slow her at all. She rolled, somersaulted, and moved with fluid grace, and closed with the wolf, spinning around and delivering two open palm strikes. But the wolf's howl had thrown her off, and her strikes found no purchase.



> Move to close with the wolf.
> Attack 1: 1d20+7-1 *9* 1d6 *6*
> Attack 2: 1d20+3-1 *13* 1d6 *1*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 25, 2019)

Campbell said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Did I get a chance to pick up my shield in the initial foray before the wolves got there. Want to make sure I am staying consistent with the fiction.




Sure.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 25, 2019)

Road to Almas
Late Afternoon
Round 2

The wolf seemed to wince as Silvi cast her spell. It growled low at the heroes.

Hiromi’s arrows stuck into the ground, one of them getting close to the wolf, but not hitting it.

Trevor’s sword bit in deep to the wolf’s flank, causing it to yelp.

Jewel danced up to the wolf and touched it, her spell making the beast’s fur blacken a bit.

Galahad slipped around to flank the strange wolf, pricking it with his rapier.

Lavinia attempted to strike the wolf as well, but shied back at the last minute at the sight of its snarling jaws dripping with green foam.









*OOC:*


Varen still to go. If he lands a hit, he will probably kill it. Otherwise it’s the wolf’s turn. Good luck!









Spoiler: Rolls



CW
Will save vs Daze: 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12
Fort vs Chill Touch: 1D20+8 = [6]+8 = 14
Action: 
Action: 
Action:





Spoiler: Map



MAP





Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            28
Jewel            24
CW            24
Silvi             21
Lavinia            17
Galahad        16
Varen            15
Hiromi            13

Silvi        AC 13    HP 19/19    Shield
Trevor        AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad    AC 18    HP 15/15    Frightened 1
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 17/17    
Varen        AC 18    HP 19/20    +2 AC, Frightened 1
Lavina        AC 19    HP 14/19    AC 20, Frightened 1
Jewel        AC 16    HP 19/19    Inspire Courage (+1 attacks, damage, saves vs fear) 1r

Caustic Wolf    AC 18    HP 2/30





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 0


----------



## Campbell (Sep 26, 2019)

Varen grasps at the handholds of shield. He eyes the wolf cautiously. It's a really big wolf, but Jewel's song lifts his spirit. He strides gallantly forward, looking the wolf in the eye as he plunges his blade into it.

He speaks as he strikes "I do not know what has caused you to act in this way, but rest assured I will find the cause and make sure it happens to none more of your kin. May the light of Sarenrae grant you solace."



Spoiler: Actions




Raise Shield
Stride to Caustic Wolf
Strike Caustic Wolf With Longsword (5 Piercing Damage)






Spoiler:  Rolls



Longsword Attack Roll (Inspire Courage Cancels Out Frightened): 1D20+6 = [18]+6 = 24
Longsword Damage (Inspire Courage Included): 1D8+4 = [1]+4 = 5


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 26, 2019)

Road to Almas
Late Afternoon
Round 0

Varen sunk his blade into the wolf’s heart, and it howled in agony before slumping to the ground in death. Its blood sprayed a little, sizzling where it hit Varan’s armor, pitting his sword where it had sunk into the beast.

With the death of the strange wolf, the other wolves attacking the caravan eventually slunk off back into the trees, leaving the defenders to assess the consequences. There are a few minor injuries, and the party can hear Olf and Ulf moaning and complaining as Bort drags them with him to the rear wagon. The pair of Ulfen twins don’t look particularly badly injured, though, despite their protests to the contrary.

*“Thing practically disemboweled me!”* Ulf insisted, indicating a minor scratch on his stomach. It wasn’t even bleeding anymore.

Bort surveyed the rear wagon. In the panic of the horses, it had gotten wedged off the trail. *“We’re gonna need some ‘elp gettin’ this back on the road,”* the dwarf told the party. *“Boys, start pushin’.”*

Bort looked at the dead wolves, especially the large one. *“Well, seems ye all c’n take care o’ yerselves quite well. Guid job! I’ll buy ye dinner when we get t’ toon, an’ remind me t’ tell ye aboot tha’ time I faced a fire giant! Noo le’s get this wagon shifted, ye lot!”*









*OOC:*


Anyone helping shift the wagon back onto the road, make an Athletics check. If you need to do any healing, you can do it now, too.









Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:





Spoiler: Map



MAP





Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi        AC 13    HP 19/19    
Trevor        AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad    AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 17/17    
Varen        AC 18    HP 19/20    
Lavina        AC 19    HP 14/19    
Jewel        AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 26, 2019)

With the other wolves having fled Silvi carefully climbs down from the back of the wagon and goes to examine the wolf she stunned with her spell. "Awww, poor guy, what happened to you?" she asks (rhetorically) as she looks over him for signs of sickness or disease, slowly shaking her head. "Do we have anything we could restrain doggy with? Maybe we could take him with us so I can try and fix him up once we are off the road."









*OOC:*


Silvi attempts to identity the malady of the wolf, though she is not going to treat him - not just yet anyway. Medicine: 1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 26, 2019)

Athletics: 1D20+7 = [18]+7 = 25
 
Trevor happily lends a hand to those dealing with the wagon.


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 26, 2019)

Galahad checked the various wolves for signs of disease, leaving the cart to others. At this point, he was more concerned with the health of anyone who'd been bitten. Afterwards, he checked over anyone who was injured, offering an elixir to the three worst cases (especially if they looked like they might have contracted something), and working to heal their wounds with his alchemy lab as they got settled back in, using the last cart as a mobile triage center (once they get it sorted, of course).



Spoiler: OOC



Using 3 Minor Elixir of Life handed out and lots of heal checks with a +6 bonus. 

The medicine roll for checking wolves for disease. Medicine:: 1d20+5 *23*





Spoiler: Galahad



Galahad Lightfoot
AC: 18 (19 w/shield)
HP: 15 / 15
Infused Reagents: 1 / 4 available


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 26, 2019)

Hiromi felt ashamed. She had not been very effective in the fight. Her hands had kept shaking. She had fired her bow into many targets before, but she was no hunter - shooting a living creature was far more difficult, and it made her sad.

She busied herself with helping with the wagon, hoping that everyone would forget that she was here.


----------



## Campbell (Sep 26, 2019)

As he struck the telling blow the wolf, Varen kneels in front of it. He sits in contemplation, bringing the silver Statue of Sarenrae to his lap. Tears stream down his face for the wolves and for what he is afraid he will have to do to those who put the wolves up to this.

After there are no more tears to be had, Varen seeks out Lavina and places a hand on her shoulder. Are you alright little one? As he says those words Sarenrae's light heals the rest of Lavina's wounds.

As he does so he turns back to the other sick and wounded. He will tend to them using the healing touch of Sarenrae's light.









*OOC:*



Basically he will refocus and then use Lay On Hands to heal Lavina for 6 hp. Then as time allows he will alternate between refocusing and healing the wounded. He tends to his meager wounds last.


----------



## estralita (Sep 26, 2019)

Seeing the threat was done, the goblin woman smiled broadly. "Why, hello, hello. That was a bit of an unusual first meaning. But I had a feeling that was the right time to stop by. So who are we, and where are we going?"


----------



## CharlotteOz (Sep 30, 2019)

"Ah - thank you, Varen. I appreciate it." Lavina rubs where the wound once was, then commits herself to helping right the wagon.



> Athletics!: 1d20+3 *14*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 30, 2019)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Late Afternoon
Round 0

Silvi and Galahad examined the large wolf. It was dead, from the many blows it had taken from the others in the party. She couldn’t see any sign of disease on the wolf. When she pried its jaws open with a stick, the stick sizzled a bit, but she could see weird glands in the back of its throat that shouldn’t be there on a normal wolf. A poke with the stick sent out a spray of acid that hit a nearby tree and sizzled, eating through the wood.









*OOC:*


Hiromi, I need an Athletics check from you. If you beat a DC 15, you are fine. The wagon needs to successful DC15 Athletics checks to move again without penalties. Trevor got 1.

Livinia, if Hiromi misses the DC 15, you are Fatigued since you also missed the DC 15. Hiromii will be Fatigued as well. You take a –1  status penalty to AC and saving throws. While exploring, you can’t choose an exploration activity. You recover from fatigue after a full night’s rest.







The heroes manage to grunt and push and force the wagon back onto the road. *“Ah, guid, guid! Nae tae bad, I ‘ope,”* Bort compliments. *“We’ll get some guid food an’ a bed t’ rest in t’night at Plaguestone,”* he reassured them. *“Let’s get on the road again ‘fore we lose the light.”*

It only took the caravan another hour to reach Etran’s Folly, and they still had a few hours before dusk. The wagons rolled to a stop in front of a building with a sign indicating it was called the Feedmill. It had the familiar structure of an inn and tavern.

Most of the simple wood-and-thatch homes in Etran’s Folly looked identical to one another and were in a similar state of disrepair. A number of the houses clearly looked abandoned, their roofs collapsed. As they passed through the middle of town, the wagons went around a large, flat, cylindrical, moss-covered rock standing 2  feet high, with a hole in its center and a bowl-shaped depression off to one side.

The teamsters secured the caravan for the night. *“I’m gaein’ t’ make some rounds ‘round toon,”* Bort said, *“talk t’ me customers. Make yerselves at ‘ome in the Feedmill,”* he told the party.



Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi        AC 13    HP 19/19    
Trevor        AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad    AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 17/17    
Varen        AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina        AC 19    HP 19/19    
Jewel        AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 30, 2019)

*OOC:*


I was not trying to look at the big one. I was trying to look at the regular wolf that was knocked unconscious with daze.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 30, 2019)

*OOC:*


Ah, okay. In that case, the wolf seems pretty normal. It seemed to have been following the pack leader, which was the acid wolf. Though I believe all the wolves got hacked up pretty well. Not sure if Daze knocks it out, though, as it does damage, too, which I don't recall seeing was nonlethal.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 30, 2019)

Hiromi had helped with the wagon, and it had been very difficult to get it going. She found that in spite of her fitness, she had pushed too hard. Now she was sore, and she wanted nothing more than a bath and to bed.









*OOC:*


Hmm... Assurance 13 doesn't help much when the DC is 15. Athletics: 1D20+3 = [8]+3 = 11 Nor does rolling! Fatigue 1 for Hiromi and Livina.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 1, 2019)

Silvi is somewhat dismayed by the sight of all the dilapidated and and abandoned homes as they pass through town. "Well," she says to herself, "...at least they have this neat rock!" When they arrive at the Feedmill the gnome this time chooses to hop down from the wagon, landing on the ground with the tiniest thud. She wondered what sort of accommodations a tavern with such a workmanlike name might off. Silvi doubted she would be wowed, given the state of the town, but she could hope for the best! "Dibs on any local delicacies!" she exclaims as she hops once and rushes the door.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Oct 7, 2019)

Lavine looks unusually tired after the effort, but doesn't shirk her duty; she stays on watch, for more wolves - acid-spitting or otherwise.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 8, 2019)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Late Afternoon
Round 0

As the caravan members dismount from their wagons, a halfling woman approaches. *“Edra Wythe, stable hand,”* she introduced herself. Then she went over to the horses. *“Oh, you poor beasties! You look so tired. Why don’t we get you some oats and water and some nice straw to lie in. Oh, and what’s this?”* she fingered a wound where one of the horses had gotten bit by one of the wolves. The halfling tut-tutted as she led the horses around the side to the stable.

Moving inside, the Feedmill was rather simple. The tavern seemed to have a sort of general store attached to it, accessed through a side door near the front. There were few customers this early, barring one gigantic, brutish man with scars criss crossing his face. A small male goblin was serving him a plate of food, and fumbling with a jug of ale, trying to refill his cup. The man growled at the goblin and cuffed his ear when he spilled a bit, and yelled at him to get him some more bread. The goblin cowered and squeaked and hurried off, hurrying back just as quickly with the bread. The big man looked at the entering caravaneers with dark eyes and then returned his attention to his food.

Behind the bar was a middle aged human female. She was talking with a human male and another human female, who leaned against the bar. Both had a towel over a shoulder and held an empty tray, looking like servers.

The other occupant was a male half-elf who was tuning a lute in the corner -- or, at least, hopefully tuning, because if that was a song… The lute looked to be missing two strings, and his practice vocal pitches seemed a bit off.



Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi        AC 13    HP 19/19    
Trevor        AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad    AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 17/17    Fatigue 1
Varen        AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina        AC 19    HP 19/19    Fatigue 1
Jewel        AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 8, 2019)

Silvi approached the trio by the bar. Hopefully they would not have too much trouble noticing her as they employed another small person, the goblin. "Excuse me," she asks, "Do you serve anything here that is not quite like anywhere else? A local specialty?"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 8, 2019)

Hiromi was tired, she had a small bite to eat and was considering going to bed, but she couldn't stop watching the scarred man. She'd once worked with a trio of goblin jugglers, and she'd always been fond of goblins after that. She felt that they had something of a bad rap, and were often treated abysmally by everyone else. She didn't like to see goblins treated badly. It reminded her of how she had been treated as a child. She caught Jewel's eye and tried to determine if the goblin had noticed her kin being abused. A lot of goblins were so used to abuse, that they didn't even notice it.


----------



## gargoyleking (Oct 9, 2019)

Galahad followed the others in after a small wince at finding that he'd missed tending to one of the horses. He'd been so focussed on the humanoid casualties that he'd had little time to look after any of the animals. Still. He was tired. And they seemed to be in good hands now.

He frowned at the man's treatment of the goblin and sighed. He was no good at convincing anyone of anything. And any interference on his part was likely to cause more issues for the goblin than help him at this point.

Resigned to merely watch, for now, he walked to the bar.

"I'd like a basic meal and pint please."


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Oct 11, 2019)

Trevor sought out a table for his comrades to sit at, then attempted to get a server's attention to order a fine ale and good food.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 12, 2019)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Late Afternoon
Round 0

The woman behind the bar looked over and down and smiled at Silvi. *“We’ve got turnip ale,”* she told the gnome. *“I’m Delma, the owner. You with Bort’s caravan?”* Delma looked up at Galahad. *“Pick a table and food will be ready in about half an hour or so. I’ll get your pint poured.”*






Trevor got a table, and the other woman came over when he gestured for a server and ordered fine ale and good food. *“Well, sir,”* the woman said, *“we got one meal and one drink. Roasted wild game, turnip stew, a slice of seedcake, and a sweet turnip porridge for dessert. It will be ready soon. And we got turnip ale to drink.”*







Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi        AC 13    HP 19/19    
Trevor        AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad    AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 17/17    Fatigue 1
Varen        AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina        AC 19    HP 19/19    Fatigue 1
Jewel        AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 12, 2019)

Hiromi was happy to have whatever was served, tired as she was.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Oct 12, 2019)

"Well, if there's one thing on the menu, it's the best thing on the menu."


----------



## gargoyleking (Oct 12, 2019)

Galahad shrugged and sat down across from Trevor. 

"Well, that was quite the experience..." He said as he drew a vial full of the caustic fluid excreted from the wolf's maw and held it up to the light to study it.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 13, 2019)

"Well, that certainly sounds different." Silvi says though she is a bit wary of the amount of turnip on the menu. Still, necessity was the mother of invention. She glances over at Trevor and asks, "Perhaps I could trouble you for a bit of that wild roast and seed cake as well? Thank you!" With that the little gnome wanders over to whatever tables the caravan passengers and crew seem to be congregating around.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Oct 13, 2019)

Lavina tucks into the food with the proportionate strength, speed and agility of a halfling who skipped lunch. People blink and half a chicken is missing.

She never seems rushed, enjoying every bite; she merely eats with the speed that a skill artisan accomplishes a task they both love and have put a great deal of effort into mastering.


----------



## Campbell (Oct 14, 2019)

"Some game and ale should be just what I need to calm my wayward spirit. Once I am full with ale and meat I think we all could do with a song. I would be happy to offer one as thanks for your hospitality. May the light of Sarenrae be upon you."

Varen turns to the others. "We do not get many moments like this life. We should take the time to enjoy ourselves. I just wanted to thank you all for having my back when it counted. Now about the ale..."


----------



## CharlotteOz (Oct 15, 2019)

*"Think nothing of it,"* says Lavina. *"To help one's kin is the least any of us can do."*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 15, 2019)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Evening
Round 0

Bort returned to the tavern an hour later and invited the party to join him for supper. He had a table reserved up on the dais next to the barely competent bard that was playing his three chords and warbling out a semi-recognizable tune.

The rest of the Feedmill filled up with locals, mostly farmers. One of the locals seems to have fine clothes, but stained and worn. He was already unsteady when he came into the Feedmill, and he kept up a bottomless mug of the turnip ale, barely touching his food, as he leaned back dangerously in his chair. Olf and Ulf had found a local farmer that shared their love of gambling and getting drunk.

Kolnral and Trin came out with the first dishes of the meal, hot, steaming pheasant, roasted turnip, and seedcake, a little burnt, then started a round of the weak turnip ale for everyone enjoying the meal.

*“Ah, I ever tell ye o’ tha’ time I face tha’ fire giant?”* Bort said. *“‘Twas in the Five Kings Mountains, ‘twas. ‘Ad me a nice load o’ timber from Isger. This fire giant come oot o’ naewhere and captured us up. Hung us by our ankle’s, ‘e did, while ‘e boiled up a nice cauldron o’ water t’ make a delicious dwarf soup! Smelled sae guid I almost wished I cuild’ae been invited t’ dinner instead o’ bein’ th’dinner!”* He gave a hearty guffaw at his own joke. *“Well, ol’ Bort, I said. Ye best think o’ somethin’. Then I remembered this special cargo I ‘ad. ‘Ad me a load o’ frostblooms f’r this alchemist, I did. Very rare. Well, Ol’ Giant! I yelled. If ye really wan’ t’ make tha’ soup the finest ye e’er ‘ad, throw in them ‘erbs I go’ in tha’ chest o’er there. Finest ye’ll ever get this side o’ Osirian, I tot’ ‘im. Well, ‘e chucked ‘em inta tha’ soup an’ ‘ad a taste, an’ ‘is mouth promptly froze shut! Ha! He flailed aroon’ all angry an’ upset -- an’ hungry, t’ boot -- an’ I managed t’ get me knife oot o’ me boot an’ cut me an’ me crew free. Well, we ‘igh-tailed it oot o’ there roight quick, we did!”* Finishing his tale, Bort chugged down a mug of turnip ale and wiped his beard. *“Remind me t’ tell ye o’ the time I convinced ol’ Pharasma I werenae dead yet!”*

Bort had plenty of other tales to tell, which the locals seemed to eat up, completely outclassing the poor bard. As the dessert of turnip porridge was coming out, the drunk man leaning in his chair accidentally bumped the gambling farmer as he was returning from the bar to the game, making him spill his turnip ale all down his front. The drunken farmer started yelling, and soon was throwing punches. The pair knocked over tables, and soon the entire Feedmill was engulfed in a bar brawl!

Bort stood up, yelling and trying to calm things, and had to duck a flying chair that came his way!









*OOC:*


What do you want to do? The entire common room is Difficult Ground, as it’s pretty much chaos and fighting, drunken farmers.







[OOC=Silvi]You notice the drunk that had inadvertently started the fight by bumping the farmer slip out the front door during the fight.[/OOC]

[OOC=Varen]You notice that Phinick the goblin ran out the back door during the fight.[/OOC]

[OOC=Hiromi]You see Delma, the owner and bartender, leave during the fight.[/OOC]

[OOC=Jewel]You see Trin, the server lady, get hit by a thrown mug early in the fight and flee out through the stables.[/OOC]



Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi        AC 13    HP 19/19    
Trevor        AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad    AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 17/17    Fatigue 1
Varen        AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina        AC 19    HP 19/19    Fatigue 1
Jewel        AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 15, 2019)

Hiromi felt that a distraction was in order. She nudged Trevor and quickly showed him how to stomp his foot to a particular beat. Then she got the bard's attention and got him to strum the most basic chord. When this was ready, though no one had noticed. She began to dance. She chose a simple, but unsubtle dance that had been a favourite of working men.









*OOC:*


She'd have to Crit to use her Fascinating Performance (because they are fighting), but this might get a few people to stop and watch: Perform: 1D20+5 = [14]+5 = 19 I guess she's tired, so I think that's actually an *18*.


----------



## gargoyleking (Oct 15, 2019)

Galahad had been watching for trouble, he'd had plenty of opportunities to obseve soldiers in their need to shrug their responsibilities for a few hours. And he could swear most of them were just looking for an excuse to get into a fight. Not maliciously, so much as a form of stress relief.

Galahad had quickly recognized the same need in these farmers and as the fight broke out, he got up and quickly headed towards tge nearest exit. He had no interest in either joiningnthe fracas nor trying to break it up.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 16, 2019)

Wholly unsuited to a brawl with a load of big folk and her curiosity piqued by the stealthy exit of the man who helped cause this outbreak Silvi moves to follow him outside. The gnome had to be careful not to be trampled in the melee - that was one experience she did not need to repeat! She was not much good at the sneaky sneaky despite her diminutive stature, but she could probably talk her way out of any problem caused by her unwelcome attention.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Oct 16, 2019)

"Everyone just calm yourself down, no need for this ruckus!" 
Diplomacy: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12
 
When that fails, he joins the fray.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Oct 18, 2019)

Lavina is quite happy to ignore the bar fight until someone lands on her Shepard's pie. She stares, for a long moment, at the ruined desert, and then slowly stands.

She momentarily readies her crane stance, preparing to attack,a nd then thinks better of it. Even though she could easily strike to stun and never kill, there were other ways. Instead, she whistled for someone to join her as she made her way for the door, to get the water trough that the horses drank out of.


----------



## Campbell (Oct 18, 2019)

Varen looks at the chaotic melee unfolding before his eyes with disappointment. He loves a good brawl, but these folks seem to be genuinely angry with each other. Still he's more concerned with the folks who might have started it. He will rush after Phinick, waving his compatriots to follow.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 18, 2019)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Evening
Round 0

Hiromi’s dancing catches the attention of a few of the closer fighting farmers -- and also a few flying ale mugs. They look at her in confusion, and a few of them get clocked out cold by those still fighting, but she’s having something of an effect, at least in the area near Bort’s table.

Mug attack: 1D20+1 = [6]+1 = 7
1D3+3 = [3]+3 = 6

Galahad struggled through the crowd of fighting farmers, trying to get out of the fray. But one of the farmers stepped in his way and threw a punch at the alchemist’s face.

Fist attack: 1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15
1D4+3 = [3]+3 = 6

Silvi had about the same luck as Galahad in trying to get away. No one really seemed to care who they hit. A drunken farmer grabbed a chair and tried to hit Silvi with it.

Chair attack: 1D20+3 = [15]+3 = 18
1D6+3 = [4]+3 = 7

Trevor’s yell for calm only brought a mug flying at his head.

Mug attack: 1D20+1 = [18]+1 = 19
1D3+3 = [2]+3 = 5

As Lavina tried for the exit, a farmer stepped in her way, swinging a large fist.

Fist attack: 1D20+5 = [15]+5 = 20
1D4+3 = [1]+3 = 4

As Varen tried to follow the goblin, he was met with a chair coming at his head.

Chair attack: 1D20+3 = [16]+3 = 19
1D6+3 = [2]+3 = 5









*OOC:*


I’m counting Hiromi’s dancing as 1 success.









Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi        AC 13    HP 19/19    
Trevor        AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad    AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 17/17    Fatigue 1
Varen        AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina        AC 19    HP 19/19    Fatigue 1
Jewel        AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 18, 2019)

Silvi stumbles as the much bigger person slams a chair into her, and suddenly the gnome is fearful. This was madness! What if she had just been a child? The gnome pushes through the crowd as best she can and rushes for the door while drawing the ambient magic around her into a protective shield. 









*OOC:*


1. Move. 2. Move. 3. Verbal Casting: Shield.


----------



## gargoyleking (Oct 18, 2019)

Galahad felt the impact of the man's fist against his armor. It didn't hurt, but it was rather annoying in the spur of the moment. He glanced at the attacker who was waving his hand around in front of him. Apparently, he'd caught one of the studs of Galahads armor on his knuckle. Served him right.

But this was getting out of hand. With a sigh, galahad pulled a vial from his bandoliers and mixed up a little surprise on the fly. Suddenly smoke came billowing out of the vial, filling a goodly portion of the room within moments. Knowing this would cause a bit of pandemonium, as people inevitably reacted in certain ways to smoke, he simply tucked himself into a corner to wait out the chaos.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Oct 19, 2019)

Trevor just joins the chaos.








*OOC:*



Unarmed, Nonlethal: 1D20+9 = [16]+9 = 25
1D4+4 = [2]+4 = 6
1D20+5 = [11]+5 = 16
1D4+4 = [2]+4 = 6
1D20+1 = [17]+1 = 18
1D4+4 = [4]+4 = 8


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 21, 2019)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Evening
Round 0

As Silvi tried to evade her assailant, Trevor dropped a farmer with a couple well-placed punches. And then Galahad filled the tavern with smoke. Coughing and weezing, the tavern started to clear out.

Delma, the tavern owner, returned with a portly man with a receding hairline. He sighed and shook his head, going over to the gaggle of farmers and giving them a talking to.

*“Tha’s Rolth Garley, the sheriff ‘round ‘ere,”* Bort explained, looking longingly toward the tavern where his turnip porridge was getting cold.

After determining there was no fire, Delma opened the windows to clear the smoke out and invited everyone back inside. *“Come! Let’s eat this delicious dessert b’fore it gets cold,”* he invited the party.

*“Sae one day I was crossin’ Lake Encarthen,”* Bort began another story between bites of his porridge. *“An’ this monster storm blew up an’ me ship capsized!”* He gave a cough and a choking sound, hit his chest with his fist, and laughed. *“We bit o’ indigestion,”* he said. *“Anyway, I grabbed me one o’ me valuable lockboxes as I went doon b’neath the waves.  Next thing I know, I’m wakin’ up in front o’ bluidy Pharasma!”* 

As Bort mentioned the goddess of death, he started coughing again. This time it seemed more serious. He clutched at his throat, and started to turn purple. His mouth moved ineffectually, and started frothing.



Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19    Shield
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17    Fatigue 1
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19    Fatigue 1
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19

Drunken Farmer (Trevor)    AC 13    HP 13/13





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 21, 2019)

*"Are you choking?"* asked Hiromi, concerned. It appeared that he was, and she stood and began to see if she could find a way to help, but she was tired and suddenly could not remember her training.









*OOC:*


Medicine']CoyoteCode Dice Roller: 1D20+4 = [2]+4 = 6[/url] Actually -1 from fatigue. So 5. Someone push her out of the way before she kills him.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Oct 21, 2019)

Lavina's eyebrows shoot up, and she also attempts to treat Bort...



> Lavina has no training in Medicine, but she does have training in Nature and her background allows her to use Nature to Treat Wounds. So, Nature check: Nature!: 1d20+5-1 *6*
> 
> No luck here, either.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 21, 2019)

Still shaken by the irrational violence of the brawlers Silvi lingers outside longer than the others. Where had that man gone, she wondered? But when she hears Bort coughing and choking she shoots back into the tavern. "Uh oh," she exclaims as she rushes to his aid, "I do not think dwarves are supposed to come in that shade!"









*OOC:*


Medicine: 1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 21, 2019)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Evening
Round 0

Hiromi and Lavina can offer no help, but Silvi rushes in. She can tell that Bort isn’t choking on anything. His throat has swollen shut. He’s been poisoned!

Despite everything the gnome cleric tried, it was to no avail. Whatever had poisoned him, there was too much. The dwarf caravan leader clawed at the table, knocking aside his empty bowl of the turnip porridge, and collapsed, dead.

The milling farmers in the tavern watched the scene play out, murmuring in surprise. *“Someone better go get the sheriff again,”* someone muttered.



Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17    Fatigue 1
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19    Fatigue 1
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19

Drunken Farmer (Trevor)    AC 13    HP 13/13





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## gargoyleking (Oct 21, 2019)

Galahad was also quick to respond, but where others attempted to treat the dwarf with their medical knowledge, he fed a vial of elixir of life down the dwarf's throat.



Spoiler: OOC



I rolled Medicine, but technically I can use craft for all of it's trained uses. That should make a 20 for me as well. But more importantly, Elixir of Life is part antitoxin and gives a +1 to saves.

Medicine: 1d20+5 *19*[/color]


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 21, 2019)

"Oh no..." the little gnome despairs. "Bort, I..." Silvi slowly pulls her Desnan medallion out from inside her shirt, hand shaking. "Wherever your spirit may go let that final journey be swift and unhindered." She looks up to the gathered crowd. "He was poisoned! Why would someone do something like that?" she cries out. She pauses a moment and her head turns slightly to the side. Could the man who started the brawl have something to do with it?


----------



## CharlotteOz (Oct 28, 2019)

*"Monstrous. To die poisoned by something you ate... something you trusted..."* The halfling shook her head. _*"We have to find whoever did this."*_


----------



## gargoyleking (Oct 28, 2019)

Spoiler: OOC



Oops! Looks like my post was later than I thought. I only just realized that he was dead. Er, anyways, guess I saved a potion. Moving on. Uh, can I use that check to ID the poison instead then?



Realizing that he was entirely too late, Galahad leaned down, helping ease the dwarf down into a more natural position.  He sighed innfrustratiom as he studdiedbthe corpse for tell-tales, hoping to at least determine which poison had beennused to do the deed.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 29, 2019)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Evening
Round 0

Galahad is able to identify the poison as something called Violet Breath. It is extremely potent, and given the likely amount hidden in the turnip porridge, Bort was probably always beyond saving.

*“Out of the way!”* The man Delma had retrieved to deal with the fight pushed his way to the fore of the crowd and stared down at Bort’s body. His eyes widened and he blinked, looking around, as if wishing for this to be anyone’s responsibility but his.

*“Um...cover the body,”* he ordered, and Kolnral, the male server, brought over an old tablecloth to put over Bort as everyone stood around muttering and speculating.

*“All of you!”* the man said, pointing at the party and the other members of the caravan crew. *“To the stables! I want to question you,”* he bloviates officially.

*“Kitchen’s closed!”* Delma calls out, and the farmers, with little else to occupy their evening, slowly begin to disperse from the Feedmill and back to their homes.

In the stables, the officious man introduces himself as Rolf Garley, the sheriff, and starts his interrogations of the party and the crew.



Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17    Fatigue 1
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19    Fatigue 1
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19

Drunken Farmer (Trevor)    AC 13    HP 13/13





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## gargoyleking (Oct 29, 2019)

Galahad was the first to be questioned as he'd had the most recent contact with the body.

"My name is Galahad Lightfoot, I served as a chirugeon in the last war. I attempted to save the victim, but by the time I got to him he was already dead. I can tell you that the poison is called violet death and there was enough of it in his bowl to have killed ten dwarves."

As he was questioned as to the circumstances of the brawl he responds.

"I didn't really see what started the fight. I'm just used to dealing with Soldiers and would rather avoid any fighting myself. Some farmer took a swing at me though, so rather than fighting my way out, I simply used a little alchemical trick I know to create a thick smoke cloud. Nothing dangerous, but effective at clearing out a crowd. No, I didn't see who poisoned the soup, I'm sorry.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 2, 2019)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Evening
Round 0

*“We were drinking and gambling with this farmer named Eallom both before and after the fight,”* Olf and Ulf said. They seemed to have a solid alibi.

Rolf scratched his head and looked at the others. *“And the rest of you?”* he asked. *“Where were you all? Did you see anything?”*



Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17    Fatigue 1
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19    Fatigue 1
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19

Drunken Farmer (Trevor)    AC 13    HP 13/13





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 2, 2019)

"I was enjoying my evening in the company of my travelling companions when the fight broke out," says Silvi. "I saw the man who started it all slip out of the front door during the Brawl. I was going to see what happened to him when I heard the cries of distress back in the tavern." Tears well up in the little gnomes eyes. "I tried to save Bort but it was too late."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 2, 2019)

*"I tried to call things down with a dance performance, but it didn't help, of course."* said Hiromi, sounding defeated, *"I don't know why I thought it would..."*


----------



## CharlotteOz (Nov 2, 2019)

"I am Lavina, a humble halfling. I was traveling with my companions and stopped for a small bite to eat, in portions that admittedly could be more generous but that's not relevant right now.

"When the fight broke out, I made for the stables, in hopes of fetching enough water to dunk on the heads of drunkards that they would come to some sense. Then our poor man there started to choke, and try as we might we could do nothing."


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 4, 2019)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Evening
Round 0

*“So you all so no one except you folk around Bort and his food all night?”* Rolf asked. He sighed and ran his hand through his thinning hair. His eyes looked them all over nervously. This clearly wasn’t something he’d signed up for when his uncle made him sheriff.

*“Okay, look, I’ll have to be turning this over to the circuit judge. He’ll be able to figure this out. But Lord Mubbage Cranberry won’t be back for another month. So you all can’t leave town since you’re all suspects. I can’t rule any of you out.”*



Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17    Fatigue 1
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19    Fatigue 1
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19

Drunken Farmer (Trevor)    AC 13    HP 13/13





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 4, 2019)

Silvi sniffles. "A whole month, here?" she asks plaintively. "How strict a definition of "town" do you mean? If I fall into a routine in cramped quarters it is bad for my health."


----------



## gargoyleking (Nov 4, 2019)

"There were people everywhere, I'm surprised his soup didn't get spilled in the chaos. And there were plenty of locals I'm the mix to boot."

Galahad stared at the Sheriff, trying to figure out just what the man was tryong to get at.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 11, 2019)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Evening
Round 0

Rolf shrugged. *“Unless I can find out just what happened, that’s the way it’s got to be,”* he told Galahad. *“No one leaves Etran’s Folly until the magistrate straightens this out, or I find out what happened.”*



Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17    Fatigue 1
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19    Fatigue 1
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19

Drunken Farmer (Trevor)    AC 13    HP 13/13





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 11, 2019)

Without the caravan's boss, there was no work, and Hiromi had nowhere to go. This wouldn't be the best place to resume her dancing career and Hiromi was hoping to avoid that anyway. She wanted to adventure - perhaps even join the Pathfinder Society, but so far everything was going wrong for her.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Nov 12, 2019)

*"Hmmmf. To accuse a halfling of poisoning someone via their food..."*

Lavina centers herself, and turns to the others. *"The only way we'll get out of here any time soon is if we right the real killer. Are we agreed, and if so, where shall we start? I know a thing or two about herbs and spices, so I could look into where such a poison would be mixed."*


----------



## gargoyleking (Nov 12, 2019)

"If we are to find the killer for you then, I suppose we should get started."

Galahad stared levelly at the Sheriff before turning and nodding to Hiromi. "I'll go with you."


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 12, 2019)

"I suppose I have never helped solve a murder before," nods Silvi, a thoughtful expression suddenly coming over her face. "I am not sure  what I bring to the table though, other than maybe a keen eye and a sense for for the extraordinary."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 12, 2019)

Hiromi nodded to Galahad. Lavina's suggestion filled her with hope and something to occupy her mind. *"Where shall we start?"*


----------



## gargoyleking (Nov 12, 2019)

"Someone would need the use of an alchemy lab. They are quite expensive. Maybe a local apothecary?"


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 13, 2019)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Evening
Round 0

Rolth shrugged. *“I won’t say no to help,”* he said. *“But there ain’t been an apothecary in town since the plague killed the last one.”* He left them to their talk and went to confer with Delma about storing Bort’s body in the cool cellar beneath the Feed Mill.

Tamli, from the caravan, spoke up.

*“Bort was more than just a merchant, more than just the boss. He was my friend. We won’t leave here until we’ve found out who did this. Rolth’s a fool, but I’d be an even greater fool if I thought I could get to the bottom of this. Fixing wagons and moving goods, that’s my job. But you,” *she said, pointing at the party*, “you might be able to figure out who killed Bort and get justice for him.” *She held back tears as she said,* “For all of us, thank you for your help uncovering who did this?”* She sniffed. *“We’ll have some elven wine and a fire out by the wagons tonight to remember him. You need anything from us, access to Bort’s ledgers, whatever, it’s yours.”*

It was late now, and dark, and the Feedmill was empty now, everyone having cleared out and closed up after the excitement.



Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17    Fatigue 1
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19    Fatigue 1
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19

Drunken Farmer (Trevor)    AC 13    HP 13/13





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 13, 2019)

Silvi approaches Tamli and reaches up to give the half-orc woman a hug. "We will find who did this," she says softly.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 18, 2019)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Evening
Round 0

*“Thank you,”* Tamli told Silvi, returning the gnome’s hug.

Most of the residents of Etran’s Folly seemed to have drifted off to their own homes now that it was getting late. The caravan members set up a fire and passed around bottles of elven wine, sharing stories of Bort and his wild tales before drifting off to their beds a couple hours before sunrise.

How do you want to go about investigating Bort’s death?



Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17    Fatigue 1
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19    Fatigue 1
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19

Drunken Farmer (Trevor)    AC 13    HP 13/13





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 21, 2019)

"Well, we should get some sleep," says Silvi. "In the morning we can find out what sort of shops they have here that might have sold ingredients and we can ask about any suspicious characters or purchases. And then we can interview the staff at the tavern, then everyone else who was present. Does anyone have some paper and a quill? Real detectives always have notes! And if we-" The gnome continues on like this for a bit, becoming increasingly enthusiastic about the whole 'detective' thing until someone else steps in to remind her about that whole 'sleep' thing.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 22, 2019)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Evening
Round 0

Dawn came all too early after a night of grief. The Feedmill remained closed, and the townsfolk mostly headed out to tend their turnip fields, avoiding the caravan.



Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 23, 2019)

Hiromi did her morning stretching, and then went to find the others. She was happy to follow their lead, as she had no idea where to begin the investigation.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 23, 2019)

A tired Silvi yawns as she pulls herself out from under the covers of the over-sized bed and prepares to face the day. Sleep had been less restful than she was accustomed to, an uncharacteristic shadow cast over her dreams by Bort's murder. A quick wash with a bucket of water and soap helped sort her out a bit, then she put on her fresher set of clothes, similar in colour and style to the first.

To an observer it might have seemed that she morning routine did not include much in the way of traditional prayer for a devout follower of a goddess. But the gnome had her own peculiar way of communicating with Desna, her thoughts drifting towards the teachings of the goddess as she carefully styled her hair - today in loose, intricate braids carefully woven up into her hair so that no loose locks hung down past the base of her hairline.

"Time to get started! Detective Silvi is on the case!"


----------



## gargoyleking (Nov 24, 2019)

Galahad had made a point of vathing the evening before, now as he came down, there was a thin sheen of sweat upon his brow. Apparently, this place was a bit warm for his liking. He ordered his breakfast and sat down at a table in a corner where he pulled out his alchemical tools and proceeded to brew up a handful of fresh potions. In the end, he'd completely forgotten the food until the work was done. The rolls were cold, and the sausages had been made off with by a couple of the more industrious village children.

Once the work was done, Galagad looked at the plate with a small frown and then shrugged and started to eat it anyways.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 26, 2019)

After the group of travellers has assembled, Silvi exclaims, "First things first! The murder weapon was Bort's porridge, laced with Violet Breath as it was. We should make a list of everyone who had access to the porridge - before the fight, during the fight, and after the fight. Then we can begin eliminating suspects in stages." The gnome takes a moment to look at the plate Galahad is eating from. "Say," she says, "Has anyone else who has been served, or serving, food here experienced any coughing? If the poison was introduced to the porridge before being served there may have been contamination elsewhere, even though not enough to lethally dose anyone else."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 26, 2019)

Hiromi nodded. She was excited to begin asking questions, but she wasn't sure what questions to ask, or who to ask them of.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Nov 29, 2019)

*"No one will suspect a halfling if they inquire into food, so I'll ask how the food is typically prepared - and have a look around the kitchen while I'm at it. If anyone would care to join?"*


----------



## gargoyleking (Nov 29, 2019)

Galahad shrugged and finished the rest of his sausage. "If this had been poisoned, I'd already be sick. That said, I would like to see what, if anything there is to see about the former local apothecary shop. In the meantime, perhaps I can contrive a test to see if anything else is contaminated with the poison used last night.



Spoiler: OOC



Any chance that Galahad can use his alchemical skills to create some sort of 'test strip' or the like?

Craft: 1d20+6 *22* if relevant.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 2, 2019)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/0800
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

*Feedmill/Kitchen*

It wasn’t hard for Lavina (and anyone with her) to get access to the Feedmill kitchen. Delma, the owner, stopped by in the morning with breakfast for them from her own home, since the Feedmill was closed up after the murder last night. She led the halfling monk around the back to the kitchen door and let her inside.

The kitchen contained the cooking utensils needed to operate the Feedmill—kettles, skillets, knives, a mortar and pestle, roasting spits, a sieve, and a butter churner. Of particular note is the kettle of turnip porridge sitting on the counter, next to Bort’s large bowl. Although the remnants are starting to dry out.



Spoiler: Perception 18+



You notice an unusual, faintly floral, smell in the porridge remaining in Bort’s bowl. Checking all the herbs in the kitchen doesn’t uncover a match, nor is the smell similar to that of ground clove and anise in the mortar and pestle that was used to spice the dishes.



*Old Apothecary*

Galahad whipped up a quick and simple test for the poison, then found a farmer heading out to his turnip field to show him the old apothecary. As they walked, the old man chatted. *“Aye, the apothecary Silwyth Eldara was an elf, she was. Bloody woman did piss-all ta stop the plague that ravaged through here. Just sat in her hut brewin’ up her potions.”* He spat on the ground. *“When she caught the pox, it served her right.”*

They passed into a part of the village where all the homes appeared rundown, damaged. No one appeared to be living in this section of the village. They stopped in front of one of the small buildings. It wasn’t really a shop, but another home. *“That’s where Silwyth and her daughter lived,”* he indicated. *“Ain’t no one lived there since the girl disappeared seven years ago. Good riddance.”*



Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 2, 2019)

Silvi rubs her eyes once and then perceives all that there is to perceive in the kitchen. The gnome picks up a distinct scent from the porridge bowl, then performs an intense search of the premises, popping up here, there, and everywhere to sniff at various spices, ingredients, and kitchen implements. "That bowl has a distinct smell to it," she says excitedly. "And I am not detecting it from anything else. I was thinking we were going to have to keep our eyes and ears open to solve this case, but maybe it is our nostrils that will be doing the work!"









*OOC:*


Got to love that natural 20,  . Perception: 1D20+7 = [20]+7 = 27


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 4, 2019)

Silvi gave the kitchen a thorough going over, but didn’t find anything else unusual in a kitchen setting than the floral scent from Bort’s porridge bowl.


----------



## gargoyleking (Dec 4, 2019)

Galahad let the farmer 2 on, taking on any information that seemed pertinent. The last bit seemed curious so he asked for more information about it.

"You say she had a daughter? How and when did she dissapear? And how old was she?"


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 6, 2019)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/0800
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

*Old Apothecary*

The farmer paused to consider. *“The girl left around...when was it? Mebbe seven years ago,”* he said. *“I reckon she was about twenty or so at the time. No one ever had much ta do with her, given her mother’s role in the plague.”* He spat on the ground again.



Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## CharlotteOz (Dec 6, 2019)

Lavina is unfailingly polite, and only offers a few suggested tweaks to the recipes (she'd be no halfling at all if she didn't help make tall'un cooking better.) She thanks them for their time.

Upon leaving, she remarks, *"I'll recognize that smell anywhere if I smell it again. Florid. Hmmm. Are there herbalists in this town?"*


----------



## gargoyleking (Dec 6, 2019)

Galahad does his best to hide his frown from the farmer. He could see why a young woman would want to get away from an entire village who'd treated her thus, bot to mention for percieved crimes that were not her own. Still, he wanted to get any more information from the man that he could.

"Twenty years in anything but a full elf would ve considered fully grown. Did she work with her mother? Or have some other profession before she left that you know of?"


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 9, 2019)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/0805
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0


*Feedmill*

Delma stood at the back door to the kitchen as Lavina looked around. *“Is there anywhere else in the Feedmill you’d like to look?”* she asked. *“The closest thing to an herbalist we’ve had around here since the plague killed Sylwith the alchemist is my cook Amora and her herb garden, I guess,”* she answered Lavina’s question. *“Not sure if that’s what you’re looking for.”*

Delma shifted a bit. *“And there’s the issue of your bill staying here,”* she brought up. *“You’re more than welcome to continue staying here,”* she assured. *“But now Bort’s gone...well, I have to make ends meet. The Feedmill’s the only think keeping this town half alive. Normally I charge five silver a day, but I could go as low as two if you all would be willing to help out with some things.”


Old Apothecary*

The old farmer shrugged. *“Girl was a half elf. I didn’t know her father. Prob’ly killed in the Goblinblood wars. I don’t know how much she learned from her mum. No one would go to her in any case, even if she tried keepin’ up the family business. If ya wanna go inside, just kick in the door, I guess. No one’ll care.”*



Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 9, 2019)

Silvi takes Delma's hand in her own and smiles warmly. "I am more than happy to help. Anyone who gives shelter to travellers is a friend to Lady Desna."


----------



## gargoyleking (Dec 9, 2019)

Galahad frowned again at the farmer, this time letting is show a bit more. "I have no doubt that your sentiments are shared by most of the townsfolk. Be aware sir, that Alchemy us not magic, it is a science, one that is barely understood even by the most learned. I should not be surprised to learn that your late apothecary had been working on a cure before she succumbed herself. And to blame one who held no responsibility in the matter as well... I am not surprised that she might feel the need to leave after such treatment."

Galahad was no great speaker. He knew he was likely to anger the man with his words. So he laid the guilt on thick, hoping that some of it might actually stick.

"Good day to you sir, I will see what I can learn from this place."

Ignoring any further protestations, he turned to inspect the building that he'd come to see. Rather than attempting to immediately break in, he opted to check the exterior for any signs of recent use or entrance/exits.



Spoiler: OOC



Feel free to make any relevant rolls for me.[/roll]


----------



## CharlotteOz (Dec 10, 2019)

*"The herb garden would be splendid and I would love to see - and smell - it. And as for paying my way - I would be quite glad to help out, and perhaps even share the occasional halfling family recipe or two."*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 11, 2019)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/0810
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0


*Feedmill (Delma, Silvi, Lavina)*

Delma smiled at Silvi. *“Thank you,”* she said. *“I am so busy running the Feedmill I often have to neglect my poor father. He’s the mayor,”* she said. *“It would be wonderful if you could stop by and see him, help him with whatever he might need. He can’t get out much anymore, at his age.”*

Delma nodded at Lavina. *“The herb garden is out back,”* she said. *“Toward the stables. If you want to talk to Amora, she lives out at the Old Orchard.”*

[OOC=Perception 15]As you cross the yard toward the stables, you spot a glint in the grass just outside the stable doors, leading to a small glass vial with a simple cork. The vial is empty but contains traces of a floral-smelling liquid.[/OOC]


*Old Apothecary (Galahad, old farmer)*

The farmer just spat again and nodded, leaving Galahad to the old house as he headed out to his turnip field.

There wasn’t much for Galahad to find in the old building. The roof sagged, and the walls leaned a bit, but it didn’t look in danger of collapsing anytime soon. There were holes in the thatch as well, and the paint peeled. When he tried the door, it wasn’t locked.

The interior wasn’t in much better condition. The floor held puddles in places where rain had gotten in. There were a few scraps of old, rotting furniture, a bedframe and mouldy mattress, Chairs and tables in the center that seemed to have weathered pretty well, and a small workroom, where Galahad recognized various accoutrements of his profession, long unused.

It was clear the place had been abandoned for some time.



Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 11, 2019)

"Family in high places, eh?" says the little gnome with a small grin. Of course to small folk such as her and Lavinia all of these big folk were in 'high places' - a tiny implied joke, not that anyone would likely make the connection. "I will see what I can do to help him."

She notices something out of the corner of her eye, perhaps due to her lower vantage point, as they move heads towards the garden. "What do we have here...?" asks Silvi as she reaches down to pick up an object lying in the grass. She removes the stopper and as the whiff of floral scent fills her nostrils her eyes widen. "It's the murder weapon!" she squeals in delight. She hastily puts the stopper back in - this was dangerous stuff.

"Who has been out this way since last night?" she asks aloud.

Perception: 1D20+7 = [8]+7 = 15


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 12, 2019)

Hiromi had been trailing along behind Silvi and Lavina. She'd kept silent so far, unsure of how to be of any use. When Delvina had asked them to work for their stay, she'd nodded in agreement. Later, when Silvi spotted the vial in the grass, she let out a gasp.









*OOC:*


Apparently tracking is trained-only, which makes sense, but Hiromi is not trained.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 13, 2019)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/0815
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0


*Feedmill (Delma, Silvi, Lavina, Hiromi)*

Delma chuckled. *“High places? If you think being mayor of a dying town is that high,”* she said with regret. *“Mostly no one else wants the job.”*

Delma followed Silvi as she found the vial in the grass. *“Well, the stables are Edra’s domain,”* she said. *“And Amora has her herb and vegetable garden out here. I suppose Trin, Kolnral, or Phinick could have come out back here. I was in the taproom during all the commotion.”


Old Apothecary (Galahad)*



Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## CharlotteOz (Dec 14, 2019)

Lavina discreetly pockets the vial, making note of its shape and color should she see another like it. 

When she gets a minute alone with the others, she shares what she founds, and asks if anyone's seen a glassblower that makes similar vials.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 14, 2019)

"Well, how 'bout we take a quick look around the garden and then time to questions some suspects," says Silvi enthusiastically.


----------



## gargoyleking (Dec 15, 2019)

Galahad took some time to go through the workroom, looking for anything of relevance or use. While he did, he also did his best to check over the lab and see how much of it's accoutrements were salvageable.



Spoiler: OOC



Perception: 1d20+5 *14*

Craft: 1d20+6 *7*
Well, that's unfortunate...


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 15, 2019)

Hiromi nodded to Silvi. She hoped that she'd get to interview a suspect. She felt like she wasn't so far very useful, but she knew that she could probably get someone to talk.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 17, 2019)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/0820
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0


*Feedmill (Delma, Silvi, Lavina, Hiromi)

“Just be careful with the garden. I don’t need Amora getting more upset,”* Delma told the three ladies, and then left them to their explorations of the herb garden.

The garden seemed fairly standard for a kitchen plot. The usual herbs were there, many that they had seen in the kitchen, and part of it was given over to vegetables, too, though no turnips. There were plenty of turnips in the fields around town. As in the kitchen, though, they didn’t find anything like the smell from the porridge or the vial.


*Old Apothecary (Galahad)*

Galahad looked through the lab, but there was little there that was salvageable after all these years. There didn’t seem to be anything else of note in the old, abandoned house.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 17, 2019)

"I do not think we can eliminate Amora as a suspect just yet," says Silvi, clearly trying to imitate the tone of a hardscrabble detective, "But outside of the poisoned bowl of porridge itself her workplace seems to be clear of incriminating evidence." The gnome crosses one arm over her chest and grabs onto the other while that one is raised to gently trace the contours of her braids. "She could still have witnessed something though. So after we question Edra, our current most likely suspect, perhaps we talk to her next. So, um, where is Edra right now?"


----------



## gargoyleking (Dec 18, 2019)

Dissappinted, Galahad turned to the rest of the building, giving it a good once-ovee before heading back to the inn.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Dec 19, 2019)

*"Perhaps I shall ask around for a glassblower, one that makes the particular vial that we've found, or would recognize the handiwork? At this stage, any lead is a good one."*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 19, 2019)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/0820
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0


*Feedmill (Delma, Silvi, Lavina, Hiromi, Galahad)*

Delma gestured toward the stables. *“Edra’s probably in the stable. She has a room here at the Feedmill,”* she answered Silvi’s question. Then she looked to Lavinia. *“There isn’t a glassblower in town. I stock glassware in the store, but if I need some, I order from Bort when he comes through,”* she told the halfling. *“But there isn’t much call for glassware like that around here. We’re mostly farmers.”*

Galahad returned to the Feedmill to find Silvi, Lavina, and Hiromi with Delma by the stable.



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Edra
Question Amora

Help Delma out with her father





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 19, 2019)

Hiromi nodded and said, *"Lavina, you can check the herb garden for the correct smells - I will talk to Edra."*

And she walked into the stable and spoke to the stablemaster, asking her about her familiarity with Bort, speaking about what happened to him, and trying to get a sense of the woman, their history, and any possible motive. She was kind in her approach - at least at first.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Dec 23, 2019)

Lavina nods, and departs for the herb garden.

Her cover story, which has the benefit of being true, is that she's a gourmand and interested in rare herbs & spices to expand her culinary repertoire, and has head great things about this place.


----------



## gargoyleking (Dec 23, 2019)

When Galahad returns, he notes that others had been busy at work in the inn he sits down, asking for a bit of lunch and is ready to relay his story to anyone who is working on the case. When shown the vial, he uses his test on it to confirm that it had contained the poison.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 25, 2019)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/0825
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0


*Feedmill (Delma, Silvi, Lavina, Hiromi, Galahad)*

The Feedmill was closed, so Galahad had to scrape up what bread and cold meats and cheeses and turnips he could for lunch. The others could point out what was safe, for now. As long as he stayed away from the bowl of Bort’s porridge, he was fine.

Lavina poked around the garden. Delma just warned her to be careful, but no one was around the closed inn to protest. She didn’t find any of the sweet smell that she got from the poison. It seemed to be a normal herb and vegetable garden.

Hiromi found Edra inside the stable. The halfling was sitting in a corner working a large wooden pestle in a bucket. She continued working as Hiromi asked her questions about last night.

*“Well, I was out here all night taking care of all of your horses,”* she said, gesturing to the caravan’s horses that filled the stable. *“Lots of them, so a lot of work for one halfling. You can ask Glunda. She was helping me. I heard the commotion when the fight started, and looked out the door. Saw Phinick run off out the back. Trin, too. She was holdin’ her cheek. Looked like there might have been blood. But I didn’t go nowhere near the food and don’t know anything about the poisoning.”*

She returned to her work with the pestle before pausing and wiping her brow. *“Look. All yer horses got the biting fleas, prob’ly from those mangy wolves you told me about. I got an ointment I’m makin’ up to help them, but I’m going to need about a bushel of rosemary if I’m gonna make enough for all of them. Think you could help me out? I know a spot in the woods where a bunch of rosemary grows, if you could collect a bunch for me.”* She told Hiromi how to get to the rosemary bushes.



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora

Help Delma out with her father
Gather rosemary for Edra





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 26, 2019)

*"Thank you for taking care of the horses. I will do my best to get you your rosemary," *Hiromi told Edra sincerely, *"But can you also tell me where I can find Phinick, and also perhaps Trin?"*


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jan 1, 2020)

*"Hmf." *Disappointed with her lack of leads, Lavina opts to meet up with the others.

She'll try talking to the halfling Edra, should she find her way there in time; try and converse casually, halfling-to-halfling, and get a little information out of her that way.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 1, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/0830
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0


*Feedmill (Delma, Silvi, Lavina, Hiromi, Galahad)*

Edra shrugged as Lavina joined them. *“Phinick sometimes sleeps here in the barn,”* she said. *“But he has other places around town. I don’t know where, though,”* the halfling admitted. *“Trin lives with her brother Marny on a small turnip farm on the southwest side of town,”* Edra said, and gave directions on how to find the place. *“And thank you. I’d really appreciate the help getting that rosemary for your horses. Any other questions? Or can I get back to work?”* she asked, picking up her large wooden pestle.



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin

Help Delma out with her father
Gather rosemary for Edra





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jan 4, 2020)

*"That's all for now. I think we may have more once we have more rosemary, as where rosemary leads, questions follow."*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 7, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/0835
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

*Feedmill (Delma, Silvi, Lavina, Hiromi, Galahad)

“Well, I thank you, then,”* Edra told Livina with a smile, going back to pounding her rosemary paste for the horses.

Emerging from the yard, you can see Tamli carrying something long and awkward wrapped in burlap. She catches your eye and makes her way straight to you. *“I have a little chore that needs to be seen to. Bort’s final delivery is here in town, and it needs to be done delicately.”*

Tamli unwrapped the burlap to reveal a pair of sparring swords. *“These need to get to a young woman named Pari Hemsoth,”* Tamli said. *“She lives with her mother in a farm about a mile outside town. It won’t be difficult to find,”* she explained. *“But there was a weird note on the order. It said make sure her mother doesn’t find out. I’ve still got so much to do with the caravan. Do you think you can make the delivery?”*



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin
Check out Bort’s ledgers

Help Delma out with her father
Gather rosemary for Edra
Deliver swords to Pari Hemsoth





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 7, 2020)

Silvi beams. "Helping this Pari fulfill her dream of becoming a great warrior, or uh, whatever else her dream is, in the face of parental adversity would be right up my alley!" squeals the gnome, as she snaps out of whatever daydream she had been caught up in. "Maybe we can even knock off this rosemary business at the same time." She does not, of course, make a move for the swords. If Tamli found the package awkward it would be at least doubly so for her.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 7, 2020)

Hiromi nodded and took the swords. She absolutely related to the idea of getting away from one's parents to forge one's own destiny. If her own mother had had her way, Hiromi would have forever been a dancer, performing for leering men for money, most of which her mother would have kept for herself.

*"Let's get this done!"* she smiled at Silvi.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jan 9, 2020)

*"Shall some of us work as a distraction while the others make the delivery discreetly?"* inquires Lavina. *"Possibly a good idea."*


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 9, 2020)

"Maybe I convince her to let me lull her to sleep the same way I did with Trevor," muses Silvi. "But that may require hearing her side of the story - I cannot in good conscience use such a blessing to hurt someone. Maybe she has a dream too."


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 11, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/0840
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

*Feedmill (Delma, Silvi, Lavina, Hiromi, Galahad)*

Tamli handed the burlap-wrapped swords over to Hiromi. *“I will leave the delivery to you, then,”* the half orc said. *“And remember, we can’t leave until we find Bort’s killer,”* she said with a sigh. *“I need to keep Olf and Ulf out of trouble while we kick our heels.”*



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin
Check out Bort’s ledgers

Help Delma out with her father
Gather rosemary for Edra
Deliver swords to Pari Hemsoth





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 13, 2020)

"Let's get moving!" exclaims Silvi as she bounces off in the direction she assumes the Hemsoth home lies. "The sooner we get these little jobs done with the sooner we can get back to business," she says before adding, "But keep your eyes open - you never know when we might come across a clue!"


----------



## gargoyleking (Jan 13, 2020)

Galahad shrugs and turns to follow, not sure what to expect yet, but keeping his eyes peeled for anything useful.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jan 15, 2020)

*"Eyes open for clues,"* says Lavina with a nod. *"Nose as well. Perhaps seeing more of this place will grant some insight."*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 16, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/0845
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

*Hemsoth Farm (Delma, Silvi, Lavina, Hiromi, Galahad)*

It wasn’t hard to find the Hemsoth farm, a small farmhouse on land surrounded by open turnip fields. They could see from where the road turned around a copse of trees a young woman was outside hanging washing on the line.

How do you want to do this?



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin
Check out Bort’s ledgers

Help Delma out with her father
Gather rosemary for Edra
Deliver swords to Pari Hemsoth





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 16, 2020)

Hiromi put on her friendliest face and waved from the road, *"Hello there! Is this, in fact, the Hemsoth farm? We have a delivery for a Pari Hemsoth."*


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jan 18, 2020)

Lavina kept a lookup for anyone that might want to interrupt the handoff - nosy parents or neighbors. To serve as a distraction, she'd purchased a pie, and intended to present it as a gift should a distraction be needed. Of course, if the distraction wasn't needed, they would have to eat it, lest it become wasted - but, one had to make sacrifices.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 20, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/0845
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

*Hemsoth Farm (Delma, Silvi, Lavina, Hiromi, Galahad)*

Hiromi called out, and the girl hanging the washing looked surprised as Hiromi approached.

*“Um, yes, this is the Hemsoth farm. I’m Pari,”* she said.

The door to the cottage opened, and an older woman with a broom barged out.

*“Get off my property, you vagrant!”* she scolded Hiromi, shaking the broom threateningly at her.



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin
Check out Bort’s ledgers

Help Delma out with her father
Gather rosemary for Edra
Deliver swords to Pari Hemsoth





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 20, 2020)

"We're not vagrants, just travellers!" pipes up Silvi cheerfully. "But may the blessing of Desna be upon you, good ma'am! There are lots of extra hands here - surely you could spare a moment to speak about your travails if we pitched in with your work for a short while."

Diplomacy: 1D20+5 = [5]+5 = 10


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jan 22, 2020)

Lavine smiled as she held out the pie. *"Howdy, you all,"* she spoke, in an exaggerated halfling accent. *"We baked too many pies and figured we'd be right neighborly and give you a spare one."*


----------



## gargoyleking (Jan 22, 2020)

Galahad stayed away from the whole thing, not really sure how he might assist even should he want to. Instead, he wandered the woods nearby looking for their lavendar and any other potential alchemy ingredients.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 24, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/0850
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

*Hemsoth Farm (Silvi, Lavina, Hiromi, Galahad)*

Elmora Hemsoth turned her glare on the gnome as Silvi offered their help with chores.

*“We are more than capable of handling the farm,”* the woman said. She was still threatening with the broom, but she wasn’t hitting anyone with it yet! *“I know you an’ your type! Yer with that dwarf caravan that caused all that trouble last night! It’s folks like you that fill my darling Pari’s head with all sorts of crazy thoughts!”*

Lavina’s pie was stared at suspiciously. *“What kind of pie?”* she asked. She clearly wasn’t one to turn down free pie.

Galahad leaves the others with the irate mother and goes poking around in the woods. He recalls that Edra had told them where the rosemary she needs grows. It didn’t seem too far from here.



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin
Check out Bort’s ledgers

Help Delma out with her father
Gather rosemary for Edra
Deliver swords to Pari Hemsoth





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 26, 2020)

"We didn't cause any trouble - our friend was murdered," retorts Silvi a bit indignantly. But she was undeterred, and on a mission. "I bet you had your own 'crazy thoughts' once upon a time. Somewhere along the way though life pushed you off that path and you've learned to adapt to this one as best you could. I understand - I might have preferred to stay in one place and think about having a family soon if keeping to a daily routine, doing the same thing day after day, were that not a recipe for Bleaching fast, going insane and dying young. That's being born a Sullenwhither for ya. Tell me what you used to dream of, and maybe by giving voice to it you will find Desna's ear once more."


----------



## gargoyleking (Jan 26, 2020)

Galahad could hear voices behind her getting strained already. He'd never done well in social settings and so moved off towards something he was far more comfortable, he headed towards the lavendar patch, figuring he'd be in earshot if it got too intense.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 27, 2020)

While Silvi lectured her mother, Hiromi took Pari aside and presented her with her swords. Wrapped, they were not obvious, but to anyone with the faintest knowledge of these things, they were unlikely to be anything else.

*Congratulations,* Hiromi whispered to the girl, *"Your emancipation is at hand. Respect your mother as you were taught, but do not allow her to dictate the course of your life."*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 28, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/0855
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

*Hemsoth Farm (Silvi, Lavina, Hiromi)*

Elmora Hemsoth scowls at Silvi, but the little gnome was keeping her occupied, so Hiromi could sneak around to Pari. Pari took a peek at the swords and gushed in a whisper, *“Oh, thank you so very much! I... I don’t suppose you know anyone that could teach me how to use them?”* she whispered. *“I’m willing to pay.”


Rosemary Bushes (Galahad)*

Galahad found the rosemary bushes that Edra had directed them to, so she could make a salve for the horses. Unfortunately, it looks like a bear has decided to make the bushes its den.



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin
Check out Bort’s ledgers

Help Delma out with her father
Gather rosemary for Edra
Deliver swords to Pari Hemsoth





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## gargoyleking (Jan 28, 2020)

Noting the rather large brown bulge sticking out over the top of the bushes, Galahad decides to change his strategy. He turns back and returns silently back the way he had come.



Spoiler: OOC



Stealth: 1d20+6 *23*[/roll]


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 28, 2020)

Hiromi whispered to Pari, _"I can show you a thing or two, sure. But I'm not sure how long we'll be around here. You'll have to see me at the Feedmill, and possibly come with us when we go..."_


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 28, 2020)

Silvi takes a small gulp as Elmora scowls at her. The woman might not be dangerous but being the focus of her ire was still a bit scary. She pressed on. "Even if you have really given up on the fancies of youth, would you be amenable to receiving a dream sent by the goddess?" She pulls out her medallion and hold it up for the big lady to see. "If the health of this farm really is your main concern then perhaps you may receive some insight about the land or unlock some old memories of lessons passed down to you. All you need to do is find a good place to rest for a few minutes and accept the blessing of Desna. You need not worry - any dream I bestow must be true and good, lest she take back the gifts she has bestowed on me."


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jan 29, 2020)

*"It's boysenberry. Seasoned with fresh cinnamon. Crust is cooled on a sill and sprinkled with a little bit of spun sugar and treacle. The over was cooking it at..."*

Lavina effortlessly delved into the intricacies of pie-making as only a halfling could, making sure to wave it in front of her target's face so that the scent would be distracting.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 31, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/0855
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

*Hemsoth Farm (Silvi, Lavina, Hiromi)

“Whatever you can teach me would be great!”* Pari whispered to Hiromi. *“Thank you very much!”*



Spoiler: Hiromi



As a downtime activity, Hiromi can now earn money using her attack modifier to train Pari how to fight.



Elmora looked at the holy symbol Silvi held up. *“Well, can’t say no to a bit of advice or prayers,”* the old woman allowed. *“But you just stay away from here on out. I don’t need my daughter runnin’ off and gettin’ killed like her fool brother did, runnin’ off to the war like that.”* A look of pain flashed briefly across Elmora’s face.

The smell of the pie caught her attention, and she listened intently to Lavinia’s recipe, making a few comments on some variations that might be tried.


*Rosemary Bushes (Galahad)*

Deciding discretion was the better part of valor, Galahad snuck quietly back off into the woods to leave the bear to sleep in its bed of rosemary.



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin
Check out Bort’s ledgers

Help Delma out with her father
Gather rosemary for Edra





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 31, 2020)

When the old woman mentions her son a saddened expression crosses the face of the little gnome. Silvi tries to get Elmora to sit down somewhere for a moment and then says a few words and before weaving her dream magic on the old woman. The dream that follows is one of renewal for Etran's Folly and the Hemsoth's farm, filled with inspirations for growing and wisdom long forgotten from family members long gone. "There is a pie, right?" she then asks Lavinia. "Maybe we can get it ready for her when she wakes up."

With the woman soundly asleep Silvi joins Hiromi and Pari. "I figure to give her about five minutes before waking her up. I do not want the dream to fade too quickly before she has a chance to ruminate on it." She walks up to the woman and puts a hand on her arm, looking her in the eyes. "Now I hope you get the full use of those swords and learn to become a great warrior. But are you in a hurry to fight? Your mother mentioned a brother who went to war... and didn't come back."









*OOC:*


 Cast _sweet dream_ again, this time the _dream of insight_, which will give Elmora a +1 status bonus to intelligence checks, like say farming lore, for the remainder of the duration.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Feb 4, 2020)

*"There is, in fact, a pie."* Lavina obligingly holds it out, then sets it down with great care.

She watches over her as she sleeps.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 4, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/0855
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

*Hemsoth Farm (Silvi, Lavina, Hiromi)

“Thank you all,”* Pari told the adventurers as her mother fell asleep. The young woman went inside to tuck the swords away in a hiding place before coming out again. *“You should probably go before she wakes up again. Thank you again.”*



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin
Check out Bort’s ledgers

Help Delma out with her father
Gather rosemary for Edra





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 4, 2020)

"Just be sure to wake her before the magic runs its course," Silvi says to Pari. "She will need the time to think while the dream is still fresh in her mind."

Once they leave and Galahad has rejoined the group she asks, "Were you able to find anything?"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 4, 2020)

As they were walking back, a sudden thought struck Hiromi and she asked, *"Has anyone had a chance to look at Bort's ledgers? He must have kept a record of his business dealings. Perhaps he owed money, or somehow crossed the wrong sort of people?"*


----------



## gargoyleking (Feb 5, 2020)

"Perhaps, I could try taking a look at them as soon as we get back. Alas, we have another problem though. The herbs we hoped to collect have been claimed by a bear. I'm loath to displace it when we could likely find more if we ranged just a bit farther out."


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 5, 2020)

"A bear?" asks Silvi. "Do bears normally live this close to people?"

Nature: 1D20+7 = [3]+7 = 10


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 7, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/0955
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

Silvi knows that the village of Etran’s Folly isn’t that big, and much of it is farms spread far afield from the village. There is room for a bear or two to avoid people, and the rosemary bushes Galahad described aren’t near any farms or the village.

Edra told you where a large patch of rosemary was (with the bear). You don’t know if there are other places or not. You could look around, but it might take a while.



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin
Check out Bort’s ledgers

Help Delma out with her father
Gather rosemary for Edra





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 7, 2020)

"I understand not wanting to displace the bear," Silvi says, "...but the horses need that ointment too! Maybe if we all go together between us we can keep it calm long enough to gather the rosemary. Or if it comes to we can maybe just knock it out. I do not want to hurt it too badly!"


----------



## CharlotteOz (Feb 10, 2020)

*"I'm skilled in nonlethal combat; all the ways to disable a foe without killing them."* The halfling cracked her knuckles. *"So if it comes down to it, I'll do what I can. But let's save that for a last resort; perhaps with all of us together it'll be frightened and head off?"*


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 14, 2020)

"Yeah, let's go scare the bear!" cries Silvi as she jumps and punches the air above her.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 14, 2020)

Hiromi shrugged. She was happy to help if she could.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 18, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1000
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

The patch of rosemary bushes wasn’t too far away from the farm. As Galahad had said, a bear had made a little nest in the middle of the patch. It seemed to be asleep right now, its snores rumbling lightly in the air.



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin
Check out Bort’s ledgers

Help Delma out with her father
Gather rosemary for Edra





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## gargoyleking (Feb 18, 2020)

"Well, at least this way if I wake it up I have back-up?" Galahad whispers to the group as he slips his buckler onto his arm.

Then he slips right up to the Bush without making the slightest sound and begins to collect the rosemary needed for their purposes.



Spoiler: OOC



Stealth: 1d20+6 *26*

He's trained in nature so should know an efficient way to collect the herbs without making too much noise.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Feb 19, 2020)

Lavina stays not far behind, ready to leap into the fray should circumstances necessitate it.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 19, 2020)

Silvi is surprised - she can scarcely hear Galahad herself, and she is looking right at him!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 19, 2020)

Hiromi smiled at Galahad's show of skill.  She even noted how he stayed down-wind to avoid the slowly breathing bear catching his scent on the light breeze. She'd applaud, but that would be foolish.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 20, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1005
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

Galahad was surprisingly silent as he crept up on the rosemary bushes and started to gather the plant that was needed. The bear harrumphed and rolled over a bit, but didn’t seem to awaken.



Spoiler: Lavina



Since Lavina stated she was following, she needs to make a Stealth roll. Hit a DC 18 and we can call this side quest successfully complete.





Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin
Check out Bort’s ledgers

Help Delma out with her father
Gather rosemary for Edra





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 80


----------



## CharlotteOz (Feb 22, 2020)

Lavina moves with the stealth of a halfling who has had to hide quite a lot to save her life.



Spoiler: OOC



Stealth check!: 1D20+7 = [15]+7 = 22


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 24, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1010
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

Galahad and Livina are exceedingly careful and quiet as they gather the rosemary, not disturbing the old bear. Soon they have gathered several baskefulls that will be enough for the treatment for the horses. They creep back to where the others waited in anticipation.



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin
Check out Bort’s ledgers

Help Delma out with her father
Gather rosemary for Edra





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 120


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 24, 2020)

"Wow! You two really handled that well!" exclaims Silvi in the quietest version of excitement she can muster. "Let's get back to Edda, and then maybe we can track down our witnesses before their heads fill up with the usual non-murdery things."


----------



## gargoyleking (Feb 24, 2020)

Galahad sighs with relief as soon as they're out of the bears earshot. He really didn't want to have to fight off such a dangerous beast just for a basketfull of herbs.

"Lets just make sure that the villagers know to be careful around this area. Wouldn't want anyone to get hurt."


----------



## CharlotteOz (Feb 26, 2020)

*"Agreed, telling people about the bear and it being active could save lives."*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Mar 5, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1015
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

Edra was extremely grateful when the party returned with the rosemary. *“Oh, thank you all!”* she said, putting the rosemary into a large stone trough and grabbing a bit wooden pestle. *“I’ll have this salve mixed up in a jiff and the horses will be right as rain soon enough,”* the halfling stablemaster assured them. *“If there’s anything else you need, just let me know.”*



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin
Check out Bort’s ledgers

Help Delma out with her father





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 120


----------



## gargoyleking (Mar 5, 2020)

"Just take care when approaching that bush in the future, there seems to be a bear who likes to lay in it."


----------



## CharlotteOz (Mar 8, 2020)

Lavine will quietly and in a roundabout way, ask if she knows anything about Phinick - specifically, where to find Phinick.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Mar 10, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1015
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

*“A bear? Oh. Well, I’ve got a few things I can use to deal with him if I need more rosemary,”* Edra reassured. *“As for Phinick, I’ve no idea where he might be. He sometimes sleeps here in the stables, but not always. I imagine he’s got other places around town where he keeps himself.”*

 The halfling plunged her rough hands into the bucket of freshly prepared salve and started to smear it over the flanks of the horses. *“But good luck finding him.”*



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin
Check out Bort’s ledgers

Help Delma out with her father





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 12/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 120


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 15, 2020)

Silvi steps up towards the horse's head and reaches out one hand to gently brush the side of it's face with her hand. "Awww, there we go Mr. Horsey, I hope you are feeling better soon."

"I suppose we could just ask around about Phinick. Maybe some passerby will have seen him."









*OOC:*


I guess we can take some time to Gather Information? I have a +5 Diplomacy modifier.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Mar 17, 2020)

Lavina will thank Edra graciously, and then check out the stables, looking for the good sleeping spots.









*OOC:*


Lavina's investigative abilities are not that great, but if Stealth helps her search for a good hiding spot, she'll use that.


----------



## gargoyleking (Mar 17, 2020)

Galahad follows Edra, helping her to search for Phinick or some clue as to his recent presense.



Spoiler: ooc



Perception: 1d20+5 *18*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Mar 18, 2020)

OOC; Go ahead and make a Gather Information roll. And Galahad has a Perception roll, so that should help. You also have other leads you could follow up on, too.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 18, 2020)

*OOC:*


Gather Information is technically a secret roll, something I have become more cogent of since being in a "live" game.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Mar 20, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1215
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

OOC: Gotcha. Rolled the Gather Information secretly then.

For two hours, Silvi asks around town, looking to find Phinnick the goblin. The search seems fruitless, however. The most anyone saw was that when the fight started, Phnnick ran out the back of the Feedmill. No one seems to know where the goblin stays at night. No one much seems to care about Phinnick enough to keep track of him. As the sun reaches the zenith, the party gathers again outside the Feedmill -- to a simple meal of roast turnips provided by Delma -- to decide on their next move.



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin
Check out Bort’s ledgers

Help Delma out with her father





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 19/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 120


----------



## CharlotteOz (Mar 22, 2020)

*"Well, if we can't find one witness, tracking down another would be a good idea. I vote that we try to find where Amora is; we ought to start somewhere. Alternately, does anyone have any ideas where we'd find Phinick?"*


----------



## gargoyleking (Apr 6, 2020)

"I can 'try' asking around, though I'm not sure how successful I might be."



Spoiler: ooc



I really don't want to see this game sputter out, we able ro keep it going?

Diplomacy: 1d20+2 *21* to gather information. Dayum!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 6, 2020)

Hiromi had no idea how she could be useful. 

*"What can I do?"* she asked the others who were still around, *"I'd like to help, but I'm at a loss."*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Apr 14, 2020)

*OOC:*


You've asked around about Phinnick, and no one seems to know where he lives/would hide. You have several other leads/threads you could pull. These are some you've picked up, but there are others you can talk to, as well:

Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin
Check out Bort’s ledgers
Help Delma out with her father.


----------



## gargoyleking (Apr 14, 2020)

Galahad sat down with Bort's ledgers, hoping to put his brain to the task of sorting out the information therein in a way that could give them a clue as to who in this town, or possibly outside of it might want the dwarf dead.



Spoiler: ooc



Intelligence: 1d20+3 *16*


----------



## CharlotteOz (Apr 14, 2020)

Lavina decides to check in with Amora, to see what Amora knows and see if there's any leads or contradictions in testimony from there.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Apr 16, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1225
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

When requested, Tamli produced a key and let Galahad into Bort’s wagon and his personal space. Bort’s wagon was filled with knickknacks and keepsakes from his journeys. His belongings were truly a bewildering assortment of odds and ends, including a bottle with a tiny skull floating in oil, a taxidermic dragon whelp, a mummified owlbear paw, a shining crystal that holds the illusionary image of a mountain peak inside, and so on. There were a number of minor trinkets that might be magical.

*“Don’t disturb things, don’t take anything,”* Tamli warned Galahadsternly. *“Don’t sully Bort’s memory. The ledgers are up there.”* She pointed to a shelf lined with the large books.

Galahad discovered the books were  filled to the brim with details about Bort’s travels and transactions over many years. It was going to take hours to sort through it all.









*OOC:*


Make a DC 18 Decipher Writing check with Society or some relevant Lore skill. This will take 4 hours for each attempt.









Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin
Check out Bort’s ledgers

Help Delma out with her father





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 19/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 120


----------



## KahlessNestor (Apr 16, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1230
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

Lavina easily finds out from other townfolk that Amora lives out at the Old Orchard, a once productive apple orchard that lies just outside of town, but has now gone to rot. Paths lead through the orchard or around the outside toward a shack on the other side.



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin
Check out Bort’s ledgers

Help Delma out with her father





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 19/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 120


----------



## gargoyleking (Apr 16, 2020)

As Galahad enters the wagon he lets his elven nature take over for a few minutes to admire the many wonderous nicknacks. Whatever he picks up, he does so delicately and then carefully returns them to theor places after wiping off any smudges he might have made.

But then he sets aside his distractions and gets to work, the many books kept by the dwarf prove troublesome and it takes the better part of the waking day, but in the end the dilligence pays off and he exits the wagon with a notebook crammed full of pertinent details.



Spoiler: ooc












						PF2E - The Fall of Plaguestone OOC [Closed]
					

I'll have a post up tomorrow. Had a real life emergency. Sorry for my absence.




					www.enworld.org


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 16, 2020)

Hiromi set her mind to tracking down Phinick. She asked around, being friendly flirtatious, or cross, as those she questioned individually warranted.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Apr 20, 2020)

Lavina decides to visit this orchard, since an overgrown, poorly tended garden deserves a halfling's touch.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Apr 21, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1235-1630
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

*HIROMI*

Hiromi, unfortunately, had little luck finding Phinick. All of the townsfolk knew the goblin. He was a fixture at the Feedmill. But no one knew much beyond that, where he lived. He was a goblin. He was lucky they let him stay around.

*LAVINA*

Lavina headed into the old orchard. At one point, it had been a productive apple orchard, but now the trees seemed to have taken on a sickness, leaving it foul and rotted. Near the center of the orchard, Lavina passed too close to a tree containing a gigantic beehive. Buzzing angrily, the bees began to swarm.

ROLL INITIATIVE
Perception: 1D20+5 = [9]+5 = 14

***

*GALAHAD*

Examining the ledgers, Galahad found that Bort visited Etran’s Folly at least 22 times in the past
decade, and about five years ago the merchant started making deliveries labeled “reagents” to someone referred to only as “H,” receiving rather large sums of gold in exchange. These deliveries are numbered, starting with 1 and ending with delivery number 14, which occurred the day the caravan arrived in town.









*OOC:*


You guys get 30 XP!









Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin
Check out Bort’s ledgers

Help Delma out with her father





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 19/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 150


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 21, 2020)

Hiromi sighed and returned to the Feedmill, hoping that the goblin would eventually show up.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 22, 2020)

Silvi suddenly caught herself in a daydream and quickly found out that everyone seemed to have gone off to conduct their own little investigation of a lead. The gnome woman recalled Edra saying something about Trin living with her brother on a small farm and having possibly been injured in the brawl. That was surely something she could administer to! And maybe on the way she could pause to take a better look at that strange rock they had passed by on their way to the Feedmill. The gnome skips along on her way humming to herself cheerfully as she went.


----------



## gargoyleking (Apr 22, 2020)

Galahad takes a few minutes to put everything back where he'd found it, takes up his notes and runs to the sheriff's office hoping his lead might lead to a larger clue.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Apr 27, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1300-1600
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

*Hiromi (Feedmill)*

After her investigation didn’t turn up any new leads, Hiromi returned to the Feedmill, which was still locked up tightly after last night’s troubles. The caravan was still parked nearby, Gallahad intently looking through Bort’s ledgers, the caravaneers lounging around a fire. Edra was still in the stables tending to the horses, putting on the last of the rosemary salve to drive off the biting insects.

*Silvi* (Plaguestone)

As Silvi walked to the center of town, she found what was called the Plaguestone. About two feet high, it was large, flat, and cylindrical. A hole was drilled in the top, and to the side was a shallow depression. She recalled one of the townsfolk explaining it last night. During the plague, the townsfolk would leave food in the shallow bowl for the sick, and the sick would drop coins in the hole to pay for it. There would have been vinegar in the hole to cleanse the coins. Now, it was just a moss-covered relic of a bad time for the town, the start of its decline.

As Silvi looked at the stone, she heard a groan from a nearby ditch, and a human man of upper middle years crawled out, blinking in the sunlight. His brown hair was disheveled, and his beard a bit unkempt. His clothes had once been fine, but now were in a sorry state. He staggered over to the nearby well and pulled up a bucket of water, upending it over his head, removing a bit of the smell that suddenly struck Silvi.

Then the man jumped, spinning around, a panicked look in his eyes. Then they settled on Silvi and he gave a relieved sigh. *“Oh. It’s you.”*

Silvi recognized him from the previous evening, a man who had been pretty deep in his cups last night.

*Galahad (Sheriff's, 4 hours later)*

The town didn’t have a jail, or really a proper sheriff's office. Rolth usually just set up in the Feedmill when anything official had to be done, but the inn was locked up as a crime scene. Galahad found Rolth lazily whittling on a piece of wood beneath a large, spreading oak tree near the center of town. Occasionally he stopped to take a bit of a humongous sandwich or a swig of ale, belching. He looked up as Galahad approached.

*“Solved the case, have ya?”* the overweight man said, shifting in his seat. He spat to the side. *“Whatcha got?”*



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin
Check out Bort’s ledgers

Help Delma out with her father





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 19/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 150


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 27, 2020)

"Wow, you look like you have had a pretty rough night, mister!" exclaims Silvi. "Not as rough as poor Bort mind you. But if you've just woken up from last night... Say, were you expecting someone else?"


----------



## gargoyleking (Apr 27, 2020)

"Not solved, but I've found a clue, I'm hoping you can help me with. And a few questiins on another matter that 'may or may not' be related. Bort's been coming through here for ten years, about twice a year it seems. Over the last five years he's made fourteen deliveries labelled 'reagents' to a person only listed as 'H'. Do you know who this might be?"

Galahad offered up his notebook for the Sheriff to examine, if he should so wish.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Apr 29, 2020)

Lavina went into a fighting guard, then looked at the bees....



			
				OOC said:
			
		

> Initiative: 1d20+5 *15*




... and then decides that attempting to fistfight bees is foolishness, so instead, she tosses something sweet and runs in the opposite direction.


----------



## KahlessNestor (May 1, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1305-1605
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

*SILVI*

The man gave Silvi an unsteady smile. He patted his clothes and came up with a battered old flask, and he took a healthy dose of turnip whiskey to steady his nerves. He gave Silvi a look with wide and bloodshot eyes. *“Talmore, my old friend. You have to help me. I think his minions have followed us here. I seen ’em. They’re coming!”* The man, still shaking, looked around fearfully.

*GALAHAD*

Rolth looked at the notebook and Galahad’s notes. *“Ten years? Yeah, I guess that’s how long Bort’s bee comin’,”* the sheriff agreed. *“Here an’ back, passin’ through.”* He nodded to Galahad and took a large bite of his sandwich. *“Lossa people’s names start wif H,”*he said with his mouth full.

*LAVINA*

Lavina decided that the better part of valor meant not getting stung by a swarm of bees, and the halfling monk took off away from the old orchard, away from Amora’s home. She caught up with Silvi in the center of town near the plaguestone where the gnome cleric was talking to a wild-eyed drunk.



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin
Check out Bort’s ledgers

Help Delma out with her father





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 19/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 150


----------



## gargoyleking (May 1, 2020)

"I'm sure, but I have hopes that you could help me narrow it down. Reagents isn't a term one would normally connect to just any profession. In fact, to my knowledge, only a very few would actually need something to match that description. Alchemists, and any kind of spellcasters come to mind."

"Which brings me to my other libe of thought. There was once an apothecary in this town who died of the plague. It seems he had a daughter who subsequently dissapeared. Could you perhaps tell me more about that? What was her name? What were the circumstances of her disappearance?"


----------



## CharlotteOz (May 6, 2020)

Lavina slows once she's out of range of the bees, and once in town, waves at Silvi. *"Silvi! There's quite a lot of bees over that way, and - "*

She pauses, as Silvi converses with the drunkard. *"What's this then, friend, a little too much giggle water?"*


----------



## KahlessNestor (May 6, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1310-1610
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

*GALAHAD

“I don’t know nothin’ about reagents.”* Rolth scratched at his double chins. *“Well, yeah, there was the old alchemist,”* he acknowledged. *“I was just a kid, but she died from the plague back then. What was her daughter’s name… Vilree,”* he said. *“Vilree Eldara. But she left town...what was it? Seven years ago now, it has ta be. Ain’t seen her since.”* He took another bite of his sandwich.

*LAVINA & SILVI*

The drunk man jumped at Lavina’s sudden appearance. *“They’re coming…”* he said again, looking around fearfully.



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin
Check out Bort’s ledgers

Help Delma out with her father





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 19/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 150


----------



## gargoyleking (May 6, 2020)

Galahad frowns in consternation at the utter ineptitude of the man, he seems about to snap at him before biting his tongue once more. At least he knew one name, and apparently it wasn't the one he was looking for. Perhaps he'd know one more. Galahad made this an easier question.

"Very well, do you know who keeps your town records?"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 7, 2020)

Hiromi had given up on investigating and found a quiet space where she stretched and danced one of her favourite dances. She was doing it for herself, not for an audience, but still, some passers-by stopped to watch her.


----------



## Kaodi (May 7, 2020)

Silvi nods at Lavinia. "I think our, um, new acquaintance here could use a bit of help," the gnome says. "His friend has, ah, sent some folks to accost him. I wonder... was it these people you were trying to get away from when you started that fight at the Feedmill last night?"


----------



## CharlotteOz (May 10, 2020)

Lavina stands up on her tippy-toes and squares her shoulders, and says to the inebriate, *"Sir, if anyone shows up and is mean to you, I promise I will be very mean to them."* She nods to Silvi, hoping she has reassured him.


----------



## KahlessNestor (May 11, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1315-1615
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

*GALAHAD

"Very well, do you know who keeps your town records?"* Galahad asked.

Rolth stared at Galahad. *“Records?”* he asked. He scratched his belly. *“Well, I reckon all that is kept up at the mayor’s house.”* He pointed to the manor on the hill overlooking Etran’s Folly.

*LAVINA & SILVI

"His friend has, ah, sent some folks to accost him. I wonder... was it these people you were trying to get away from when you started that fight at the Feedmill last night?"* Lavinia asked.

*“Oh, Talmore! Yes! They’re here. They followed me!”* the drunken man said. *“How--how did you survive, Talmore? How did you escape?”

"Sir, if anyone shows up and is mean to you, I promise I will be very mean to them."* Silvi added.

*“Oh, thank you, Talmore! I knew I could count on you! I am so sorry!”* the drunken man broke down weeping. *“I’m sorry about that scar I gave you when we were sparring!”* He touched Silvi’s face, as if tracing a scar. *“You have to help me. Don’t let them get me! They’re...they’re in the old farmhouse where I stayed when I first came to town!”

HIROMI*

As Hiromi danced, someone began to play a tune on the lute -- badly. The bard from the Feedmill last night sat nearby and smiled at the dancing woman as he played an accompanying tune.



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin
Check out Bort’s ledgers

Help Delma out with her father





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 19/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 150


----------



## Kaodi (May 16, 2020)

Silvi looks towards Lavinia and gives a slight shrug of her shoulders. "Well, I guess we can round up our other travelling companions and check out this farmhouse," the gnome says. "You, sir, um, how about you head back to the Feedmill and stay there until we get this cleared up? I bet it would be safer there with the locals to watch your back than out here in the open."


----------



## KahlessNestor (May 20, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1320-1615
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

*SILVI & LAVINIA*

The man shook his head. *“The Feedmill is closed, Talmore,”* he said. *“A vicious murder!”* He shuddered and fell silent for a moment, staring drunkenly off into space, as if seeing the ghosts that tormented him.

He shook it off a moment later. *“I took your holy symbol, Talmore. I...I knew you would want me to have it, to keep it safe. I’m so sorry.”* He broke down in tears again. *“So horrifying...all those evil creatures…”*



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin
Check out Bort’s ledgers

Help Delma out with her father





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 19/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 150


----------



## gargoyleking (May 21, 2020)

The group had come together some time ago but nobody seemed to know exactly where Galahad had gotten off to. Tamli recalled that he'd taken her key to Bort's wagon and after a few hours had returned it saying he'd discovered something that might be useful and was off to find the sherrif. By the time they caught up to him he was halfway up the hill on his way to the Mayor's manor.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 21, 2020)

Hiromi was happy to be hiking up the road to the Mayor's Manor, even at the brisk pace they had set in order to catch up to Galahad. She had felt out of her depth with the investigation, having run into dead-end after dead-end. She wondered if she was cut out for this kind of thing. Her mother's derisive words when she had decided to pursue the life of a Pathfinder still stung and she worried she was nothing more than a pretty dancer - a flower to be admired but with little value. She kicked a stone, frowned, and decided that she would yet prove her worth.


----------



## Kaodi (May 21, 2020)

Seeing the young woman's expression as she kicks the stone Silvi hops up to beside Hiromi and asks, "Hey, are you doing okay?"


----------



## CharlotteOz (May 23, 2020)

Kaodi said:


> Silvi looks towards Lavinia and gives a slight shrug of her shoulders. "Well, I guess we can round up our other travelling companions and check out this farmhouse," the gnome says. "You, sir, um, how about you head back to the Feedmill and stay there until we get this cleared up? I bet it would be safer there with the locals to watch your back than out here in the open."




*"Agreed, let's see what this farmhouse yields in terms of clues.*" She paused. *"But perhaps don't eat anything sweet beforehand."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 23, 2020)

Hiromi smiled at Silvi and said, *"Ah, I am just frustrated that our investigations have not resulted in any strong leads. I hope this farmhouse proves eventful!"*


----------



## KahlessNestor (May 27, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1620
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

The others manage to find Galahad as he is heading up the road toward the mayor’s manor. Sir Lawren Krent trails behind them, muttering to himself, drinking from a flask, and jumping at shadows.









*OOC:*


Are you continuing on to the mayor, or going to check out the farmhouse Krent was telling you about? Or maybe try for Amora again?









Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin
Check out Bort’s ledgers

Help Delma out with her father, the mayor





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 19/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 150


----------



## gargoyleking (May 27, 2020)

At the sound of voices calling his name from behind, Galahad turned around to see who was following him. Realizing that the entire group had assembled and were being followed along by what was only too obviously a drunkard he guessed that they'd discovered something.

"Ahh, you all must've discovered something! I have as well and am on my way to the mayors in hopes of figuring more out. Would you all like to join me? The information we find might be useful for dealing with what we find."



Spoiler: ooc



I'd like to hit up the mayors just in case the info we might find is important, but if the others want to get to the mansion Galahad will go with them.


----------



## Kaodi (May 30, 2020)

"This, um, gentleman has an issue that seems a bit more pressing I think," pipes up Silvi. "He believes some people sent to accost him have set up in a local farmhouse and we were going to quickly go over and check it out. And if nothing turns up I see no reason for us not to join you in checking out this big fancy house!"


----------



## gargoyleking (May 30, 2020)

"It's just the Mayors manor. I'm just going here to ask to see the town records. It seems the Sheriff is not particularly useful when it comes to much more than breaking up barr fights. If we can figure out who this "H" is in Bort's ledgers we may be able to discern what 'reagents' they needed from him, and if they killed him, why."


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jun 13, 2020)

*"It might take some time to search the records and the farmhouse may be a bit more time sensitive. If we're voting, I vote we proceed to the farmhouse; the records will keep, won't they?"*


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 14, 2020)

Silvi reaches up and grabs the hand of Galahad, giving him a playful tug in the direction the farmhouse lay, and with about as much force as one could expect from a child. "Come on, Galahad, we can go through the records together later!" she says, eyes sparkling and a smile on her face. "Adventure lies this way!"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 14, 2020)

Hiromi nodded in agreement with the others - it was time to check the farmhouse.


----------



## gargoyleking (Jun 14, 2020)

Having his hand tugged on and everyone else seemingly set on their plan, Galahad relebted with a sigh and a quick check and adjustment of his equipment.

"Alright then, let's go."


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jun 18, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1630
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

With a fine rain still falling, making everything glisten and the road a bit muddy, the party follows Sir Lawren Krent to a dilapidated farmhouse outside of town. The place has definitely seen better days, the straw roof sagging and barely enough to keep off the elements.

*“This is where I was staying, Talmore. Where they found me,”* the drunken man said. His eyes darted around, as if trying to find his hidden nightmares.



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin
Check out Bort’s ledgers

Help Delma out with her father, the mayor





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Trevor            
Jewel            
Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Varen            
Hiromi            

Silvi                AC 13    HP 19/19
Trevor                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Galahad            AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi                AC 17    HP 17/17
Varen                AC 18    HP 20/20    
Lavina                AC 19    HP 19/19
Jewel                AC 16    HP 19/19





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 150


----------



## gargoyleking (Jun 19, 2020)

"They who?"

Galahad spoke in a near whisper, drawing his sling and loading a bullet as they moved closer. He began to focus on their surroundings, hoping to avoid being ambushed by whoever was threatening this poor man.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 19, 2020)

"You know, 'they'," replies Silvi in a similarly subdued voice as she pulls her small wooden shield off her back and straps it to her arm. Looking at the farmhouse she has doubts about what sort of threat may await them inside but she says a small prayer to Desna as she attempts to sense for the presence of magic.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 20, 2020)

Seeing the others readying for potential threat, Hiromi drew her sword with one hand and a dagger with the other and rolled her shoulders.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jul 2, 2020)

Lavina had no real need of weapons, but nonetheless, was advancing in a crouch, with no-longer-surprising grace, eyes and ears open for surprises.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jul 7, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1635
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

A sagging straw roof barely protects this abandoned house from the elements. Piles of debris litter the common room, which shows signs of occupation, although not too recently. A backpack sits in one corner with a glint of silver inside its open flap, resting next to a shattered chair and a moldy old blanket. Quite suddenly the air seems to grow cold, and the sound of moaning fills the house. The gaunt form of a soldier appears whose raiment is quite similar to Sir Lawren’s. The figure appears to have a nasty-looking scar running down one side of his face.

*ROLL INITIATIVE!*

Initiative: 1D20+8 = [7]+8 = 15



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin
Check out Bort’s ledgers

Help Delma out with her father, the mayor





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
_Talmore_    15

Silvi             
Lavinia            
Galahad        
Hiromi            

Silvi        AC 13    HP 19/19
Galahad    AC 18    HP 15/15    
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 17/17
Lavina        AC 19    HP 19/19

_Talmore_    AC 18    HP 20/20    





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 150


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 7, 2020)

Silvi lets out a sound halfway between a gasp of amazed bewilderment and a shriek as the spectral form of the soldier materializes.

Initiative: 1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18


----------



## gargoyleking (Jul 7, 2020)

Perception(Init): 1d20+5 *9*


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jul 9, 2020)

Lavina instantly sprung upwards into a fighting guard, hands out in crane style.









*OOC:*


Initiative (Perception): 1D20+5 = [14]+5 = 19


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 10, 2020)

Hiromi momentarily froze. She was not expecting anything like this today.









*OOC:*


Check: 1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jul 13, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1635
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 1

The ghost gave out a frightful moan, sending chills of fear through the party.









*OOC:*


Everyone make a DC 19 Will save. *Failure:* Frightened 2 (*critical failure* Frightened 3). *Success* immune for 1 minute.







Then the ghost reached out a hand, first at Galahad, and then at Lavinia, the ghostly hand pressing into their flesh with a cold, deathlike chill.









*OOC:*


Galahad takes *7 necrotic damage.* Lavinia takes *11 necrotic damage.*







*PLAYERS ARE UP!*

Ghostly hand at Galahad: 1D20+11 = [7]+11 = 18
2D6 = [4, 3] = 7
Ghostly hand at Lavinia: 1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23
2D6 = [5, 6] = 11



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin
Check out Bort’s ledgers

Help Delma out with her father, the mayor





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
_Talmore_    15

Lavinia        19
Silvi         18
Hiromi        10
Galahad    9

Silvi        AC 13    HP 19/19
Galahad    AC 18    HP 8/15    
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 17/17
Lavina        AC 19    HP 8/19

_Talmore_    AC 18    HP 20/20    





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 150


----------



## gargoyleking (Jul 13, 2020)

Galahad cried out in fear as the creature reached out and touched him, he felt as if a section of his shoulder had just turned to ice. He'd been hanging back, trying to keep to a support role, but apparently the creature had picked him out as a target anyways. Still, he moved back and slung his stone at the creature in the vain hope that a physical attack would work against an enemy that could reach into you. Depsite his fear the stone flew true, owing mainly to his years of military training no doubt.



Spoiler: ooc



Will Save: 1d20+5 *13*

Sling (Fr2): 1d20+4 *20* 1d4+1 *5*

If the shot does any good he'll reload, if not I guess he'll raise his shield?


Spoiler: Galahad



Galahad Lightfoot
AC: 18 (19 w/shield)
HP:  15 / 15
Infused Reagents: 1 / 4 available
   (4) Min.  Elixir of Life (Inf)
   (2) L. Thunderstone (Inf)


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 13, 2020)

The little gnomes strong will is more than enough to ward off the frightful moan of the spirit but she impulsively grasps her holy symbol as she says a prayer to Desna. In that moment she seems to be surrounded by the most ethereal bubble of luminous energy which then pops and washes over the area, restoring some of the vitality of her injured companions and perhaps giving the spirit pause.



Spoiler: OOC



Will: 1D20+9 = [14]+9 = 23*
*Just noticed today I made a dumb error on my character sheet: Silvi's Will save is +4 and +5 which is +9, not +7.

Heal: 1D8 = [4] = 4, DC 17 basic Fort.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 13, 2020)

Hiromi felt a nervous chill, but she hoped the others wouldn't see her shiver as she stepped forward. She hoped that
this thing could be harmed by regular weapons, as she'd heard some such creatures were impervious. She lunged with her sword and followed it up with her dagger. The creature was quick, though, and it avoided her first half-hearted lunges.



Spoiler: OOC



Save: 1D20+4 = [11]+4 = 15 (Frightened 1)
A1: Step in (to flank?)
A2: Sword: 1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10 miss
A3: Dagger: 1D20+1 = [7]+1 = 8 miss


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jul 19, 2020)

Despite the dread chill of the grave that nearly took Lavina out, she still was standing.

Then she executed the pinwheel strike, going into Crane Stance and striking twice in rapid succession.









*OOC:*



Will Save (DC19): 1D20+7 = [17]+7 = 24
 

So, immune for 1 minute.

Lavina is at 4 HP and has AC 20.

Her actions:

Crane Stance
Attack: Unarmed Attack : 1D20+7 = [5]+7 = 121D6 = [6] = 6

Attack 2: Unarmed Attack : 1D20+3 = [2]+3 = 5
1D6 = [4] = 4


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jul 22, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1635
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 2

[OOC=Lavina]I have you at 8 HP. You took 11 damage last round. Am I missing some damage you took elsewhere? You also got healed by Silvi for 4.[/OOC]

Galahad’s slingshot struck the ghost, but didn’t seem to do any damage to the apparition.

Silvi’s healing wave brought some relief to Galahad and Lavinia. It had a less salutary effect on the ghost of Talmore as it moaned in pain.

Hiromi stepped up to attack the ghost, but it floated away from her attacks. Lavina had similar luck.

The ghost of Talmore swept his hand around through Galahad, Hiromi, and Lavina. Galahad anf Lavina managed to lean back and avoid the touch, but Hiromi wasn’t so lucky.









*OOC:*


Hiromi takes *7 negative damage*.







*PLAYERS ARE UP!*



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin

Help Delma out with her father, the mayor





Spoiler: Rolls



Fort vs. Heal: 1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10
Action: Ghostly hand at Galahad: 1D20+11 = [3]+11 = 14
2D6 = [6, 4] = 10
Action: Ghostly hand at Hiromi: 1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18
2D6 = [1, 6] = 7
Action: Ghostly hand at Lavinia: 1D20+3 = [16]+3 = 19
2D6 = [5, 3] = 8






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
_Talmore_    15

Lavinia        19
Silvi         18
Hiromi        10
Galahad    9

Silvi        AC 13    HP 19/19    Immune 10r
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15    Frightened 1, engaged with ghost
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 17/17    Frightened 1, engaged with ghost
Lavina        AC 20    HP 12/19    Immune 10r, engaged with ghost

_Talmore_    AC 18    HP 16/20    





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 150


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 22, 2020)

Silvi tries to gather her wits a bit as she says a quick word of power to raise a barrier of magic energy between her and the spirit of Talmore. The gnome can feel holy energy building in the symbol of Desna around her neck and she grasps it tightly and points in the direction of the ghost as a brilliant light lances out from it and strikes their attacker.



Spoiler: OOC



Casting _shield_, then:
Divine Lance: 1D20+7 = [18]+7 = 25
1D4+4 = [2]+4 = 6 Good Damage


----------



## gargoyleking (Jul 22, 2020)

Galahad frowns as his slingstone flies right through the apparition with no obvious effect. 

"I don't know if I can hurt this thing! I'll try to distract it for anyone who can!

With that, he drops the sling and draws his sword. Not knowing quite why the ghost had picked him out as a primary target he does his best to distract it, feinting in with his rapier in order to give somebody else a boost to their attack. Then before it can attack again he brings his buckler up once more for the little it may or may not do for him.



Spoiler: ooc



Free: drop sling
1: Draw rapier
2: prepare an Aid action with rapier attack? Aid: 1d20+6 *19* ('typical DC' is 20 so fail?
3: Raise buckler
Eww, a ghost at 1st level? Not sure if I could even hit it with an alchemical bomb.[/color]


----------



## CharlotteOz (Jul 26, 2020)

*OOC:*


I'll take your word for hit points. Is Lavine at 8 HP with the healing, or 12?







Lavina sensed that there was little even astute mastery of the halfling martial arts could bring to bear, and so she focused on assisting Silvi's divine lance, also acting as a distraction as she danced around the ghost, trying to maneuver it into position.









*OOC:*


I'm not 100% sure how an Aid Another in this sense would work, but it's all I can think to do unless someone wants to go looking for a means of banishing this ghost.

Air Another (DC20): 1d20+7 *22*

Seems to be a success!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 27, 2020)

It was a very near thing, but Hiromi showed her dancer's flexibility as she leaned back, just out of the way of the ghost's strike. Then she lunged back at it with her sword and dagger in quick stabbing thrusts. Her sword was right on target, but her off-hand dagger thrusts passed through the creature and threw her off balance, though she made even that look graceful.









*OOC:*


Reaction: Nimble Dodge (to AC 19); A1: Rapier Strike; A2: Dagger Strike; A3: Dagger Strike.

Rapier Strike: 1D20+6 = [19]+6 = 25 Crit Maybe? for 1D6+4 = [4]+4 = 8 & Sneak Attack: 1D6 = [2] = 2
Dagger Strike: 1D20+2 = [1]+2 = 3 Fumble?
Dagger Strike: 1D20-2 = [5]-2 = 3 Fumble?


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 3, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1635
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 3









*OOC:*


Lavinia is at 12 HP by my count. For Galahad, since your Aid was an attack roll, I’m just going to use the ghost’s AC of 18 as the DC, so you got a success on the Aid.







Silvi’s divine lance struck the ghost true, but didn’t seem to do as much damage as she’d thought it should.

Galahad abandoned his sling and drew his rapier, holding his attack until an opportune time to distract the ghost while another struck. Lavinia seemed to have the same idea.

Hiromi’s rapier hits the ghost, but didn’t seem to damage it. The ghost didn’t seem to have vital areas to hit. (OOC: No precision/sneak attack damage), and her dagger attacks caught only air.

*ROUND 4*

The ghost of Talmore reached out to Lavinia. It’s hand went into her chest, stopping her heart.









*OOC:*


Lavinia takes *14 negative damage* and goes down (*Dying 1*).







Then the ghost floated over to Silvi, touching her with its ghostly hand.









*OOC:*


Silvi takes *18 negative damage.*







*PLAYERS ARE UP!*



Spoiler: Religion DC 15



You know ghosts tend to be tied to certain locations or objects. Since it is unlikely that the ghost of a fallen Lastwall paladin is tied to a half-fallen hut in Etran’s Folly, there is likely some object it is tied to. You know that a ritual can banish the ghost, and some ghosts can be appeased.





Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin

Help Delma out with her father, the mayor





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: Attack Lavinia
Ghostly hand at Lavinia: 1D20+11 = [19]+11 = 30
2D6 = [2, 5] = 7
*Critical: Damage 14*
Action: Stride to Silvi
Action: Attack Silvi
Ghostly hand at Silvi: 1D20+7 = [10]+7 = 17
2D6 = [6, 5] = 11






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
_Talmore_    15

Lavinia        19
Silvi         18
Hiromi        10
Galahad    9

Silvi        AC 13    HP 8/19    Immune 8r; shield
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15    Engaged with ghost
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 17/17    Engaged with ghost
Lavina        AC 20    HP 0/19    Immune 8r, engaged with ghost; Dying 1

_Talmore_    AC 18    HP 14/20





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 150


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 3, 2020)

Silvi panics. The holy symbol of Desna glows warmly around her neck and she grasps is as she points towards the fallen Lavinia, willing for the magical energy to revive the halfling. And once it flows out of her she screams shrilly "Run for your lives!" as she beats a hasty retreat out of the building.



Spoiler: OOC



Heal: 1D8+8 = [7]+8 = 15


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 3, 2020)

Galahad, afraid as he is, is slow to let panic control his actions. He picks Lavina up off the floor even as she's beginning to revive and carries her out of the building.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 3, 2020)

With her weapons unable to effectively harm the creature, while it appeared to have no difficulty harming her friends, Hiromi was no longer able to contain her shaking knees. When the others ran, she did as well.

When they were safely away, she asked, *"Was that... a ghost? I have heard tales that these spirits are bound to an object. Perhaps we can find it, rather than face the creature. I would very much not like to face that creature again. Are you okay, Lavina?"*









*OOC:*



Religion Check: 1D20+2 = [13]+2 = 15


----------



## CharlotteOz (Aug 6, 2020)

*"Gah - "* Lavina sucked in a huge breath, and coughed. *"T-thanks."*

She rose, unsteadily, to her feet. *"Whatever it was, we can't beat with weapons. We'll have to find another way. If it is a ghost, don't ghosts have some condition keeping them chained to the plane of the living?"*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 6, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1640
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

Silvi managed to close most of Lavinia’s wounds and called a retreat, running out the door of the hovel. The others quickly followed. The ghost, however, did not. It slowly faded away after a time.

Sir Lawrence Krent sat in the uncut grass in the light rain, muttering and rocking himself, often drinking from a flask. *“Talmore...I’m so sorry...so sorry...so sorry…”

"Was that... a ghost? I have heard tales that these spirits are bound to an object. Perhaps we can find it, rather than face the creature. I would very much not like to face that creature again,”* Hiromi said.

*“If it is a ghost, don't ghosts have some condition keeping them chained to the plane of the living?"* Lavinia asked.

*“Vengeance,”* Sir Lawrence murmured. *“Vengeance on me...for my cowardice…”* He started weeping. 



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin

Help Delma out with her father, the mayor





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
_Talmore_    15

Lavinia        19
Silvi         18
Hiromi        10
Galahad    9

Silvi        AC 13    HP 8/19    Immune 7r; shield
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15    Engaged with ghost
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 17/17    Engaged with ghost
Lavina        AC 20    HP 15/19    Immune 7r, engaged with ghost; Wounded 1

_Talmore_    AC 18    HP 14/20





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 150


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 6, 2020)

Once they had retreated to a safe distance Silvi stopped and bent over, putting her hands on her knees, as she wheezed and tried to catch her breath. Whatever that spirit did to her with its touch she did not like! After a moment she stands up straight again and wipes a bit of rainwater from her brow and then goes to plop down besides Sir Lawrence on the damp grass.

"Maybe you should start at the beginning," she says to the weeping man. She does not sound cross, but the tone of her suggestion lacks a bit of her characteristic cheeriness too. The gnome looks up at the grey sky for a moment as she sits.


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 7, 2020)

"All I know is that it was no natural creature. Your magics did seem to have an effect on it, though physical attacks seemed to be useless."

Galahad takes a short breather but then sets to examining everyone involved. He quickly realizes that Silvi is the most injured and spends some time with his alchemy tools while the party listens to the old man's story before offering her a small tincture.



Spoiler: ooc



10 minutes of Treat Wounds activity while we recover. 

Treat Wounds (Crafting): 1d20+6 *26* 2d8 *9* _CRIT_
Heal Crit(bonus): 2d8 *10*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 8, 2020)

*I stabbed him in the liver, and he didn't care..."* said Hiromi in wonder. *"Sir Lawrence, please tell us what you know of where and when this thing first appeared."*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 11, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1650
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

Sir Lawrence sniffled and took another drink from his flask. *“Talmore and I...we were both crusaders in Lastwall,”* he said. *“You don’t know what it was like when the Whispering Tyrant swept through! All those hordes of undead! I...I was a coward and fled, leaving Talmore to stand alone. When the battle was over, I found his body and took his holy symbol. He has haunted me ever since.”* The drunken man sobbed into his knees.



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin

Help Delma out with her father, the mayor





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
_Talmore_    15

Lavinia        19
Silvi         18
Hiromi        10
Galahad    9

Silvi        AC 13    HP 18/19
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 17/17
Lavina        AC 20    HP 15/19    Wounded 1

_Talmore_    AC 18    HP 14/20





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 150


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 11, 2020)

"I had a dream once," says Silvi softly, "of a world without much in the way of magic or monsters, undead or otherwise, or fantastic realms like the one my ancestors came from. That world seemed a bit dreary and dull to me, but gnomes are made a bit different from the rest of you. Maybe in a place like that without the grasping horrors of the Tyrant you could have been brave. I don't know - I think there was a war of some kind in my dream too, but everyone was human like you."

The gnome pauses for a moment to run one hand over her expertly arranged hair, now becoming just a bit frazzled from the rain. "Do you still have his holy symbol? Have you tried giving it back? I think Talmore is in a dark place now, but that spirit is still the man who was your friend, not the risen servant of some evil power. Maybe if you can be brave one last time, for Talmore, then he will be able to find his rest. We can find you a warm bed to rest tonight and then try tomorrow - Desna has blessings she could gift me if we have to try to banish him the hard way again."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 11, 2020)

"Foolish man." Hiromi shook her head, "It is very likely the symbol that binds him to you."


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 13, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1655
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

Sir Lawrence sniffed, rain dripping down his nose. *“The holy symbol is in my pack,”* he said, indicating the hut they had just fled from.



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin

Help Delma out with her father, the mayor





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
_Talmore_    15

Lavinia        19
Silvi         18
Hiromi        10
Galahad    9

Silvi        AC 13    HP 18/19
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 17/17
Lavina        AC 20    HP 15/19    Wounded 1

_Talmore_    AC 18    HP 14/20





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 150


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 13, 2020)

Galahad listens to the story with a grimace of pain on his face. He seems lost in a sort of nightmare of his own for a moment before breaking oht of it.

"I understand the loss you feel. War of any kind has a way of twisting a man's heart in ways he can't expect or prepare for. We'll try again tomorrow. In the meantime, stay away from that place and you will be able to get some real rest."

He was taking the other's beliefs on their word vecause what little evidence they had seemed to support the premise. Once he'd finished with Silvi, he stood up.

"If I hurry, I might yet have time to see the Mayor about my clue. Perhaps it will give us something to work with on the morrow."


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 14, 2020)

Silvi eagerly takes the tincture from Galahad and brightens up a little as she downs it. "Thank you!" she says before turning her gaze back to the old hut. 

"I guess tomorrow is going to be interesting again any way we cut it. If you and one other run ahead to the Mayor's the rest of us can try to catch up after we get Sir Lawrence back to the Feedmill."


----------



## CharlotteOz (Aug 16, 2020)

*"The ghost has waited all this time, and can wait a little longer. Perhaps it's best to see the Mayor. And if we return, perhaps bring some holy water just in case it gets touchy again, before we have a chance to ease its spirit."*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 25, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1800
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

The Feedmill was still closed down as a crime scene, but the party was able to deposit Sir Lawrence with the rest of the caravan to sleep it off. Then they made their way out to the mayor’s house. It wasn’t too far from the Feedmill itself, and wasn’t a large or ostentatious dwelling. On the porch sat an old man in a wooden wheelchair made from a modified pushcart. The man appeared to be in his eighties.

From the house next door, Delma Fulst emerged, wiping her hands on a cloth. *“Oh, hello,”* she greeted. *“With everything that’s happened at the Feedmill, I’ve got my hands full and haven’t been able to take my father on his walk. Do you think you could push him around town?”* she asked.



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin

Help Delma out with her father, the mayor





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
_Talmore_    15

Lavinia        19
Silvi         18
Hiromi        10
Galahad    9

Silvi        AC 13    HP 18/19
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 17/17
Lavina        AC 20    HP 15/19    Wounded 1

_Talmore_    AC 18    HP 14/20





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 150


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 25, 2020)

Silvi takes one look at the elderly human man sitting in his wheelchair and proclaims, "Alright, big people - you're up!"


----------



## gargoyleking (Aug 31, 2020)

Galahad shakes his head slightly and glances at his companions. "Alas, I've come to look at your town records. I believe that I have an idea in regards to the murder in the feedmill. But I need more informatiin to confirm my suspicions. Who do I talk to to gain access to the records?"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 31, 2020)

Hiromi sighed and took the back of the wheel-cart. She whispered in the old man's ear, *"Let's go have some fun, grandfather. Let me know if you want to go faster."*

And she set off down the road at a brisk pace.


----------



## CharlotteOz (Sep 1, 2020)

Lavina chose to accompany the wheelchair user and walk at his side as Hiromi pushed, keeping conversation pleasant.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 4, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1805
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

*"Alas, I've come to look at your town records. I believe that I have an idea in regards to the murder in the feedmill. But I need more information to confirm my suspicions. Who do I talk to to gain access to the records?"* Galahad asked.

Delma frowned and scratched her head. *“Town records? Well, I guess those are boxed up in the attic,”* she mused. *“Not much need for town records in Etran’s Folly anymore,”* she admitted. *“You could look at them while your friends give my father his walk.”*

Hiromi and Lavina took charge of Targen and his wheelchair. *"Let's go have some fun, grandfather. Let me know if you want to go faster,"* Hiromi said, setting off briskly down the road.

*“You in a hurry to get somewhere, lass?”* Targen asked with a chuckle. *“Not much to see in Etran’s Folly, but yer all new to town, so I’ll give ya the tour,”* the old man said with a toothless smile.

The path led past the Feedmill first, still shuttered up. *“Ah, the Feedmill. I opened this place more than fifty years ago,”* Targen said. *“That was before the Goblinblood Wars, as they’re callin’ it now. Lost my brother in that war, and a whole lot of other relatives beside.”* He seemed to grow distant for a moment before saying, *“We were blessed to avoid most of the fighting. That was west of here.”*



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin

Help Delma out with her father, the mayor





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
_Talmore_    15

Lavinia        19
Silvi         18
Hiromi        10
Galahad    9

Silvi        AC 13    HP 18/19
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 17/17
Lavina        AC 20    HP 15/19    Wounded 1

_Talmore_    AC 18    HP 14/20





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 150


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 4, 2020)

Galahad nods to Delma and asks her to lead him to the attic. As he's about to climb the ladder up, he conjures up a quick sunrod and strikes it on a wood panel. A moment later he has a light bright enough to search around in the attic without risking a fire. And he sets to work, using the clue he found in Bort's ledgers as a gude on his search.



Spoiler: ooc



Intelligence: 1d20+3 *7*
Intelligence(Hero Point): 1d20+3 *20*
Used my Hero Point because yeah...
Anyways, Looking for anyone whose name starts with, I think it was an (H?) Particularly if they had any kind of business or practice which might require or involve Reagents. Especially the former apothecary and their daughter.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 9, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1810
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

Delma led Galahad up to the attic. She looked around. *“Hm. I think these boxes,”* she said, nudging a stack of rat-chewed boxes. *“And some over there. Sorry. It’s a bit of a mess. We haven’t really needed to do much record keeping since the plague. I’ll bring you up some turnip juice,”* she offered, then left him to his business.

Galahad found the search difficult going. What records weren’t turned into rat nests were fairly sparse in the last twenty years. He found several people with names beginning with H, but none that seemed to be in a profession that used reagents. The apothecary had been dead since the plague, and her daughter had left years ago, so none seemed to connect to them, either.



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin

Help Delma out with her father, the mayor
Clue: Someone with the initial H took deliveries of reagents from Bort.





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Lavinia        
Silvi         
Hiromi        
Galahad    

Silvi        AC 13    HP 18/19
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 17/17
Lavina        AC 20    HP 15/19    Wounded 1





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 150


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 9, 2020)

"I remember," says Silvi, "...When a group of Hellknights passed through Brastlewark on the way to fight in the goblins a number of gnomes ended up following along behind them. One of my pa's cousins was in the advanced stages of Bleaching and thought maybe the war, no matter how ugly, was a chance to stave off our affliction. If anyone in our family heard from him again though they didn't tell me."

"But enough of that, wow, the Feedmill is as old as me!" she says, changing her tone and the subject. "What should be look at next?"


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 17, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1815
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

The path next came around to the Plaguestone, the hollow pillar and basin of stone that seemed to be the focus of the town.

*“The plague ripped through here during the war,”* Targon rambled on. *“So many died. We would leave food in the basin there, and the plagued ones would drop coins into the hole. We had hard vinegar in there to try and cleans the coins of any plague on them.”* He wrapped himself tighter in his cloak against the light rain that fell. *“It wa that elven witch Silwyth that brought the plague on us. The gods only know why.”* He coughed a bit. *“She caught it herself, and in her last pique of fury she cursed our only priest, Father Bolgrist. He caught the plague and died the next week. The witch had a daughter that used to hang around her old home. She ran off or died, don’t know which.”* He shrugged his bony shoulders as they continued on.



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin

Help Delma out with her father, the mayor
Clue: Someone with the initial H took deliveries of reagents from Bort.





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Silvi         
Hiromi        
Galahad    

Silvi        AC 13    HP 18/19
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 17/17





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 150


----------



## gargoyleking (Sep 17, 2020)

Galahad kept digging through the "H" names while he waited for the others to return. Maybe something would jump out to him.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 2, 2020)

"Wow, that is awful," says Silvi in a very slightly subdued tone. "Was the rock here before the plague? Was it worked to serve the purpose or was the hole and basin already like that? I suppose we can move on though if you rather not talk about it." With each sentence her voice raises a tick.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 7, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1825
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

*“We worked the stone,”* Targen Fulst said, *“and put it here so everyone could have access. Everyone was so afraid at the time. Very distrustful.”* He shook his head. *“Turn here.”* He indicated a path through the north side of town.

*“Most of the plague victims were on the north side here,”* he said. The houses they passed were in terrible shape. They had obviously not been lived in or maintained in the last twenty years. *“Only the poorest and most desperate live on this side of town anymore. Anyone with any coin lives on the south side.”*



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin

Help Delma out with her father, the mayor
Clue: Someone with the initial H took deliveries of reagents from Bort.





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Silvi         
Hiromi        
Galahad    

Silvi        AC 13    HP 18/19
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 17/17





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 150


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 7, 2020)

Hiromi turned the push-chair when she was told and gazed sadly upon the ruined houses, imagining children playing in the overgrown yards. It wasn't how she grew up (her mother had dragged her from city to city, getting her to dance in streets, taverns, theatres, and nobles' homes to make their living) but it was how she imagined other childhoods.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 8, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1830
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

Targen then directed them out of town and along an old path that wandered through the turnip fields around town. *“This is Drunk Shepherd’s Path,”* he said. *“A lot of these turnip fields were once sheep pastures, but the last large flock left a long time ago,”* the old man said. He sighed nostalgically. *“Ah the shenanigans we used to get up to out here. It was a good place to take a pretty girl for a walk,”* he said, winking at the attractive Hiromi and Silvi. *“Used to snog for hours under that willow.”*



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin

Help Delma out with her father, the mayor
Clue: Someone with the initial H took deliveries of reagents from Bort.





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Silvi         
Hiromi        
Galahad    

Silvi        AC 13    HP 18/19
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 17/17





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 150


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 9, 2020)

Hiromi took the harmless flirting in stride. When a time seemed right she asked the old man, *"Sir, do you know many locals who might sign their name with a prominent 'H'? Perhaps someone wealthy, or at least with private means."*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 12, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1835
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

Targen pursed his lips. *“My memory ain’t what it used ta be,”* he admitted. *“Lots of folks’ names begin with H. I don’t get out much anymore, either.”*

The Drunk Shepherd’s Path led to an old shrine in the middle of an ancient copse of oak trees. The remains of a small building overgrown were ovegro*“This used to be a shrine to Gozreh, back in the day,”* Targen said. *“Wasn’t always, though. Druids used ta come up here too, way long ago. Don’t know one come up here anymore since Father Bolgren died in the plague.”*



Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin

Help Delma out with her father, the mayor
Clue: Someone with the initial H took deliveries of reagents from Bort.





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Silvi         
Hiromi        
Galahad    

Silvi        AC 13    HP 18/19
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 17/17





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 150


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 14, 2020)

"This is neat!" exclaims Silvi, skipping forward to get a closer look at the shrine. "I bet Gozreh stills keeps an eye on this place; a goddess of the elements and wild places surely does not mind a little overgrowth. Maybe it makes it that much more endearing!" The gnome, of course, does not plan on putting a hand on the shrine itself. Though once she has a good sense of the place there is always that overgrown building to investigate. Especially if no one has been up here in a long time...


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 19, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1840
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

Targen nodded his head at Silvi’s enthusiasm. *“Sure would be nice to have a priest ‘round here again,”* the old man said. *“Those young folks an’ their godless ways these days. They could use a good hellfire sermon, I’m tellin’ ya! Back in my day…”*

Targen’s words were cut off as a buzzing sound came from the tall grass, and four large insect-like creatures with leather bat wings and long, needle-like proboscuses rose from the grass around the shrine, their multifaceted eyes seeming fixed on the three wanderers.









*OOC:*


Silvi and Hiromi go first. The bloodseekers are currently about 1 move from Silvi and 2 moves from Hiromi and Targen.









Spoiler: Initiative



Silvi Perception initiative: 1D20+7 = [20]+7 = 27
Targen Perception initiative: 1D20 = [19] = 19
Hiromi Perception initiative: 1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16
Bloodseekers Stealth initiative: 1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11





Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin

Help Delma out with her father, the mayor
Clue: Someone with the initial H took deliveries of reagents from Bort.





Spoiler: Rolls



Action: 
Action: 
Action:






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Silvi         
Hiromi        
Targen
Galahad    

Bloodseekers

Silvi        AC 13    HP 18/19
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 17/17

Bloodseeker 1    AC 16    HP 6/6
Bloodseeker 2    AC 16    HP 6/6
Bloodseeker 3    AC 16    HP 6/6
Bloodseeker 4    AC 16    HP 6/6





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 150


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 19, 2020)

*"Aie!"* shrieked Hiromi involuntarily as she let go of the wheelchair and drew her sword. As one of the creatures buzzed toward the old man, she stepped in front and thrust at it.









*OOC:*


:A1: Draw Sword; A2: Step; A3: Strike Sword: 1D20+7 = [4]+7 = 11 for 1D6+4 = [1]+4 = 5. Poor Hiromi always rolls like crap.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 28, 2020)

"Wow, those are nasty looking!" exclaims Silvi as she attempts to knock the sense out of one with her magic before retreating back towards the others. 

OOC: Casting _daze_ at the nearest one and then striding.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 29, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1840
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 2

Hiromi slashed at one of the bloodsuckers, but it was too quick, buzzing around her sword.

Silvi has a bit of better luck with her magic, striking one of the bloodseekers with a mental jolt. It flutters for a bit, but then rights itself to come after the gnome again.

Targen mutters under his breath and swings at one of the bloodseekers with his cane to little effect.

The bloodseekers rushed in. One grabbed onto Hiromi with its barbed legs. It stabbed its proboscis into her shoulder and started sucking her blood.

[OOC=Hiromi has a bloodseeker [b]attached[/b], takes *7 damage* and is *drained 2 *(-2 status penalty to Con-based rolls like Fort saves, -2 max HP, -2 HP) that will clear after receiving any healing.[/OOC]

The one Silvi had dazed recovered and darted at the gnome, latching on and stabbing her in the arm, starting to suck blood.

[OOC=Silvi has a bloodseeker [b]attached[/b], takes *2 damage*, and is *drained 1* (-1 status penalty to Con-based rolls like Fort saves, -1 max HP, -1 HP) that will clear after receiving any healing.[/OOC]

The third bloodseeker darted at Hiromi and latched on, stabbing into her thigh to suck her blood.

[OOC=Hiromi has [b]2[/b] bloodseekers *attached*, takes *4 damage* and is *drained 3 *(-3 status penalty to Con-based rolls like Fort saves, -3 max HP, -3 HP) that will clear after receiving any healing.[/OOC]

The fourth landed on Targan and stabbed the old man in the stomach. Targan shouted obscenities, but slumped unconscious in his wheelchair.




Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin

Help Delma out with her father, the mayor
Clue: Someone with the initial H took deliveries of reagents from Bort.





Spoiler: Rolls



*Bloodseeker 2 Will save: Fail*
Will save: 1D20+4 = [11]+4 = 15
*Targan attacks bloodseeker*
Action: Cane attack: 1D20 = [1] = 1
1D6 = [2] = 2
Action: Cane attack: 1D20-5 = [5]-5 = 0
1D6 = [5] = 5
Action: Cane attack: 1D20-10 = [17]-10 = 7
1D6 = [6] = 6
*Bloodseeker 1 vs Hiromi*
Action: Barbed legs: 1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23
Action: *Blood drain*
Blood drain: 1D4 = [3] = 3
Action: *Blood drain*
Blood drain: 1D4 = [4] = 4
*Bloodseeker 2 vs Silvi*
Action: *Stride to Silvi*
Action: *Barbed legs*
Barbed legs: 1D20+8 = [14]+8 = 22
Action: *Blood drain*
Blood drain: 1D4 = [2] = 2
*Bloodseeker 3 vs. Hiromi*
Action: *Stride*
Action: *Barbed legs*
Barbed legs: 1D20+8 = [20]+8 = 28
Action: *Blood drain*
Blood drain: 1D4 = [4] = 4
*Bloodseeker 4 vs Targan*
Action: *Barbed legs*
Barbed legs: 1D20+8 = [14]+8 = 22
Action: *Blood drain*
Blood drain: 1D4 = [2] = 2
Action: *Blood drain*
Blood drain: 1D4 = [4] = 4






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Silvi         
Hiromi        
Targen
Galahad    

Bloodseekers

Silvi        AC 13    HP 15/19(18) (drained 1)
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 3/17(14) (drained 3)
Targan        AC 10    HP 0/8 (drained 2, dying 1, wounded 1)

Bloodseeker 1    AC 16    HP 6+4 thp/6    (Hiromi, attached, flat-footed AC 14)
Bloodseeker 2    AC 16    HP 2/6    (Silvi, attached, flat-footed AC 14)
Bloodseeker 3    AC 16    HP 6/6    (Hiromi, attached, flat-footed AC 14)
Bloodseeker 4    AC 16    HP 6/6 (Targan, attached, flat-footed AC 14)





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 150


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 29, 2020)

Silvi looks from Hiromi to Targen. The old man was likely to be in worse shape but if Hiromi fell unconscious the little gnome doubted she could fend off these bloodsuckers by herself. "Hold in there, Hiromi!" she says as she makes a motion with her hand, projecting healing energy into the dancer. She then mutters a quick word of a protective spell.









*OOC:*


Casting Heal: 1D8+8 = [1]+8 = 9 and Shield.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 30, 2020)

Her mother had told her tales of these creatures as a child, to scare her into obedience, and Hiromi had always feared them as a horrible way to die. He was grateful for Silvi's help, but when she tried to say so, it only came out as a yelp. Turning her sword on herself to get at the creatures clutching her seemed difficult, so she drew her dagger in her off-hand and thrust it desperately at the things.









*OOC:*


A1: Draw Dagger 
A2: Strike (Dagger): 1D20+7 = [7]+7 = 14 for 1D4+4 = [2]+4 = 6
A3: Strike (Dagger): 1D20+3 = [5]+3 = 8 for 1D4+4 = [1]+4 = 5
When was the last time Hiromi rolled above a 10?


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 2, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1840
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 3

The bloodseekers seemed easier to hit when attached, less mobile, though Hiromi only scored one hit on one of the creatures, though Silvi’s healing was appreciated.

The healing wasn’t quite enough, however, when Hiromi had two of the bloodsuckers attached to her, and felt her body go numb, her vision tunnel down, and the world go black as she collapsed.

The bloodsuckers on Targan flew off, and the old man’s breathing seemed to stabilize, shallow, but still alive.

*“Oi! Ye flyin’ leeches!”* came a shout, and a dwarf in sturdy farming clothes came running out of the tree line waving a sickle about. He charged up to Silvi and slashed at the bloodseeker stuck to her.

*PLAYERS ARE UP!*




Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin

Help Delma out with her father, the mayor
Clue: Someone with the initial H took deliveries of reagents from Bort.





Spoiler: Rolls



*Bloodseeker 1 vs Hiromi*
Action: Blood Drain
Blood drain: 1D4 = [2] = 2
Action: Blood Drain
Blood drain: 1D4 = [2] = 2
Action: Blood Drain
Blood drain: 1D4 = [3] = 3
*Bloodseeker 2 vs Silvi*
Action: Blood Drain
Blood drain: 1D4 = [4] = 4
Action: Blood Drain
Blood drain: 1D4 = [1] = 1
Action: Blood Drain
Blood drain: 1D4 = [1] = 1
*Bloodseeker 3 vs Hiromi*
Action: Blood Drain
Blood drain: 1D4 = [4] = 4
Action: Blood Drain
Blood drain: 1D4 = [3] = 3
Action: Fly off
*Bloodseeker 4 vs Targen*
Action: Fly off
*Targan recovery check*
Recovery check: 1D20 = [19] = 19
*Dwarf vs. Bloodseeker 2*
Sickle attack: 1D20 = [15] = 15
1D4 = [4] = 4






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Silvi         
Hiromi        
Targen
Galahad    

Bloodseekers

Silvi        AC 13    HP 9/19(9) (drained 4)
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 0/17 (1) (drained 4, dying 1, wounded 1)
Targan        AC 10    HP 0/8 (6) (drained 2, wounded 1)
Dwarf        AC 10    HP 10/10

Bloodseeker 1    AC 16    HP 4+3 thp/6    (Hiromi, attached, flat-footed AC 14)
Bloodseeker 2    AC 16    HP 2/6    (Silvi, attached, flat-footed AC 14)
Bloodseeker 3    AC 16    HP 6+4 thp/6    (Flying away)
Bloodseeker 4    AC 16    HP 6/6 (Flying away)





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 150


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 2, 2020)

"Ugh," moans Silvi, feeling a little woozy from the blood loss. The gnome makes a another motion in the air to revive Hiromi, who appears to be in bad shape, before she attempts to grab the 'leech' to squeeze as hard as she can.









*OOC:*


Heal: 1D8+8 = [8]+8 = 16

Fist: 1D20+3 = [10]+3 = 13
1D4-1 = [2]-1 = 1


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 2, 2020)

Hiromi woke, lying on the ground. Her head was spinning and she grabbed at her fallen dagger and rolled to her feet, hoping that her weight would crush the bloodsucker, but to no avail. Standing, she stabbed at it again, feebly.









*OOC:*


A: Grab Dagger; A2: Stand; A3: Strike Dagger: 1D20+7 = [4]+7 = 11 Miss. 
Because the roller hates poor Hiromi.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 5, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1840
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 4

Hiromi gasped back to consciousness on the ground as Silvi healed her, though she still had those holes in her from the bloodseeker that had flown off, and one that was still attached to her! She rolled to her feet and pulled a dagger, but still couldn’t pierce the bloodseeker.

*“Och! ‘old still!”* the old dwarf shouted as he slashed at the bloodseeker on Silver, but missed again.

The bloodseeker remaining on Hiromi was surprised when she got up again. It detached, having gotten its fill, and sluggishly flew off after the other two.

The one on Silvi was still sucking down lunch. The gnome felt her world constrict as blackness claimed her.

*PLAYERS ARE UP! SILVI NEEDS TO MAKE A FLAT DC 11 ROLL TO TRY AND STABILIZE.*




Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin

Help Delma out with her father, the mayor
Clue: Someone with the initial H took deliveries of reagents from Bort.





Spoiler: Rolls



*Dwarf vs Bloodseeker 2*
Sickle: 1D20 = [9] = 9
1D4 = [3] = 3
Sickle: 1D20-4 = [11]-4 = 7
1D4 = [4] = 4
Sickle: 1D20-8 = [11]-8 = 3
1D4 = [2] = 2
*Bloodseeker 2 vs Silvi*
Action: Blood drain
Blood drain: 1D4 = [2] = 2
Action: Blood drain
Blood drain: 1D4 = [4] = 4
Action: Blood drain
Blood drain: 1D4 = [3] = 3






Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Silvi         
Hiromi        
Targen
Galahad    

Bloodseekers

Silvi        AC 13    HP 0/19(0) (drained 7, dying 1, wounded 1)
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 16/17 (wounded 1)
Targan        AC 10    HP 0/8 (6) (drained 2, wounded 1)
Dwarf        AC 10    HP 10/10

Bloodseeker 1    AC 16    HP 4+3 thp/6    (Flying away)
Bloodseeker 2    AC 16    HP 2/6    (Silvi, attached, flat-footed AC 14)
Bloodseeker 3    AC 16    HP 6+4 thp/6    (Flying away)
Bloodseeker 4    AC 16    HP 6/6 (Flying away)





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 150


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 5, 2020)

Fed up, Hiromi picked up her rapier, marched over to Silvi and plunged it into the bloodsucker, saying *"Get off my friend, you creepy thing!"*









*OOC:*


A1: Pick up Rapier; A2: Stride;
A3: Strike: 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21 for 1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6 & Sneak Attack 1d6 = [2] Total = 8
Finally Hiromi gets to do something successfully! It's been forever!


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 5, 2020)

Silvi groans.









*OOC:*


Stabilization: 1D20 = [12] = 12


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 11, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1850
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

The last blood seeker slid off Silvi and Hiromi’s rapier to lie gushing gnome blood on the grass as Silvi stabilized.

*“Och! The bluidy things. Nae matter ‘ow much I chase ‘em off,”* the dwarf said, kneeling next to Silvi. He dug out a flask and lifted the unconscious gnome’s head, helping her drink the strong dwarven liquor, until she woke up coughing and choking. *“Tha’s a gel,”* the old dwarf said. *“Ye luik like ye cuild use a wee draught, tae.”* He held the flask out to Hiromi, then looked over at Targen, who was snoring in his chair, a bit hole in his shoulder from the blood seeker. He snorted awake soon, too, looking around blearily.

*“Hells! If that wasn’t fun!”* the old man blustered, then groaned a bit. *“Delma ain’t gonna be happy a got a hole in me,”* he said with a chuckle.




Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin

Help Delma out with her father, the mayor
Clue: Someone with the initial H took deliveries of reagents from Bort.







Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Silvi         
Hiromi        
Targen
Galahad    

Bloodseekers

Silvi        AC 13    HP 1/19(1) (drained 7, wounded 1)
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 16/17 (wounded 1)
Targan        AC 10    HP 1/8 (6) (drained 2, wounded 1)
Dwarf        AC 10    HP 10/10





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 150


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 12, 2020)

Hiromi took a swig of the flask, and bent over coughing, *"Fun? That was horrible!"*


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 13, 2020)

Silvi just lays upon the ground, drained, eyes closed against the droplets of water falling from the sky. "Yeah, that was not the sort of 'exciting new experience' that I usually hope for," she says weakly.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 16, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1850
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

Targon chuckled. *“Most excitement I’ve had in the last twenty years,”* he said. *“Yeh ain’t dead, so a good meal an’ a nap’ll fixe yeh right up,”* the old man assured them.

The dwarf shook his head, bandaging up as best he knew how. *“Wot’re ye doin’ oot ‘ere at me barn?”* he asked them, nodding to the old shrine.




Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin

Help Delma out with her father, the mayor
Clue: Someone with the initial H took deliveries of reagents from Bort.







Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Silvi         
Hiromi        
Targen
Galahad    

Bloodseekers

Silvi        AC 13    HP 1/19(1) (drained 7, wounded 1)
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 16/17 (wounded 1)
Targan        AC 10    HP 1/8 (6) (drained 2, wounded 1)
Dwarf        AC 10    HP 10/10





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 150


----------



## gargoyleking (Dec 13, 2020)

Galahad sighs as he pushes asife the last box, not sure where else to look at this point they would have to just wander around the village until a clue popped out of a bush and bit them. As he started to clean up, he idly wondered where the others had gotten to.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 13, 2020)

Hiromi helped Silvi up, shook her head, and said, *"What were we doing? I seem to have a lapse in memory."*









*OOC:*


I honestly don't know what we're up to anymore.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 15, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1855
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

Hiromi and Silvi continued pushing old Targan the mayor along the path. It went along the base of a hill to the southeast side of town.

*“That’s Etran’s Hill,”* Targan told them. *“Founder of our town, the first home in the area. Etran spent his fortune building the house and founding the town, an’ then he died in a fire because it was too far away from the river and well. Hah!”* the old man laughed. *“That’s how we got the name, Etran’s Folly!”* He continued to chortle as they pushed him along.

Targan nodded off on the last part of the walk as they came past the Feedmill again and back to his and Delma’s home. He jolted awake with a snort. *“Ah! We took too long!”* he complained. *“I’m late for dinner!”*

Delma came out of the house. *“Thank you for taking him for his walk,”* she told Hiromi and Silvi. *“I hope he wasn’t too trying.”* She noted the blood on her father and on them. *“What happened?”* she said with surprise as Gallahad came out of the house to rejoin them.









*OOC:*


30 XP for taking the town tour! Quests and clues are listed below, if you need a refresher, or let me know specifically what you’d like to know.










Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin

Clue: Someone with the initial H took deliveries of reagents from Bort.
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.







Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Silvi         
Hiromi        
Galahad    

Bloodseekers

Silvi        AC 13    HP 1/19(1) (drained 7, wounded 1)
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 16/17 (wounded 1)





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 180


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 15, 2020)

*"We ran into some horrible bloodsuckers!"* answered Hiromi, her voice shaking, *"I need a meal, a bath, and a tailor!"*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 16, 2020)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1900
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

*“Oh, dear!”* Delma said with concern. She quickly gave her father a check up, which he attempted to foil by slapping at her hands. *“I can certainly get you a meal and a bath,”* Delma said, *“and I can mend your clothes. I am so sorry! Come inside.”* She got behind Targan’s chair to push him inside.




Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin

Clue: Someone with the initial H took deliveries of reagents from Bort.
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.







Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Silvi         
Hiromi        
Galahad    

Bloodseekers

Silvi        AC 13    HP 1/19(1) (drained 7, wounded 1)
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 16/17 (wounded 1)





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 180


----------



## gargoyleking (Dec 17, 2020)

Seeing Delma and the mayor having a slap-fight of sorts, Galahad stepped in. "I can tend to his wounds if you like, to give you a chance to focus on other things."

Galahad got to work, tending to eberyone's injuries, giving each an initial dose of his healing elixirs to get them started and to help fight off any subsequent diseases.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 4, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1905
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

*“Thank you,”* Delma said. *“He looks like he should be okay, the ornery bastard,”* she said, shaking her head at her father. *“He’ll be wanting his dinner and bed soon. I hope he wasn’t too much trouble,”* she told Hiromi and Silvi. *“And I hope you found what you were looking for,”* she told Galahad.









*OOC:*


Where would you like to go next? How much healing do the others get from Galahad’s elixirs?










Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Find Phinick

Question Trin

Clue: Someone with the initial H took deliveries of reagents from Bort.
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.







Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Silvi         
Hiromi        
Galahad    

Bloodseekers

Silvi        AC 13    HP 1/19(1) (drained 7, wounded 1)
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 16/17 (wounded 1)





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 180


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 11, 2021)

bump


----------



## gargoyleking (Jan 13, 2021)

"No, I've been trying to find whoever Bort has been doing regular business with. Somebody who needs 'reagents' the only clue of who being the letter "H". I've looked through all of your records and could find nobody with a name to match that would be interested in any kind of reagents."


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 14, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1910
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

As Gallahad, Hiromi, and Silvi are talking to Delma, they notice a figure darting between the buildings in town. It is Phinnick the goblin! When Phinnick sees they have noticed him, he spooks and takes off running into the town’s market, dodging around and under carts, vaulting over fruit stands, causing a fuss.









*OOC:*


The next part is a chase sequence. A success earns you 1 point toward catching Phinnick. A critical success earns you two points. If you fail, it’s possible you suffer a drawback. For this first part, Phinnick is running through the market. You can make an Athletics or an Acrobatics check to catch up.










Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Question Trin

Clue: Someone with the initial H took deliveries of reagents from Bort.
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.







Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Silvi         
Hiromi        
Galahad    

Bloodseekers

Silvi        AC 13    HP 1/19(1) (drained 7, wounded 1)
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 16/17 (wounded 1)





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 180


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 14, 2021)

*"Hey! Isn't that the goblin we are looking for?"* blurted Hiromi, having almost given up hope. She dropped what she was doing and rushed after Phinnik, twisting her flexible body around obstacles.









*OOC:*


Whoo! Let's get'im. 
Acrobatics Check: 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21


----------



## gargoyleking (Jan 18, 2021)

Spoiler: OOC



Acrobatics: 1d20+6 *7* (Hero Pointing that.)
Acrobatics: 1d20+6 *14*



Galahad slips in a puddle of mud at first, but quickly regains his balance, only falling a little behind his compatriots.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 19, 2021)

Silvi has a problem. And her problem is that neither are gnomes faster than goblins, nor is she particularly agile. So while she manages, barely, to not fall on her face, the gnomes is getting nowhere fast. She slows down after a moment and waves Hiromi and Galahad on, saying, "Yeah, you guys get him! You guys with your long legs and, uh, yeah."

Acrobatics: 1D20+3 = [8]+3 = 11


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 20, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1920
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

The chase left the market and spilled out onto the open road through town with Hiromi keeping up with Phinnick, while Galahad and Silvi fell behind a little.









*OOC:*


Make a Fortitude save to sprint after Phinnick. If you fail, you are winded, and will take a -1 penalty in the next part of the chase.







Chase points
Hiromi: 1
Galahad: 0
Silvi: 0




Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Question Trin

Clue: Someone with the initial H took deliveries of reagents from Bort.
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.







Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Silvi         
Hiromi        
Galahad    

Bloodseekers

Silvi        AC 13    HP 1/19(1) (drained 7, wounded 1)
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 16/17 (wounded 1)





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 180


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 20, 2021)

The goblin was just ahead of her. Having spent what she felt was most of the day letting her friends down, Hiromi was determined she would catch him. She bent low into a sprint and rushed forward.

Fort Save: 1D20+4 = [10]+4 = 14


----------



## gargoyleking (Jan 21, 2021)

Galahad wasn't a natural born runner, he'd gotten used to marches of course, but he'd always had trouble keeping up with the soldiers even then.  He was chuffing even further behind.

Fort Save: 1d20+4 *10*


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 21, 2021)

Tiny legs, strong heart.

Fortitude: 1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 22, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1925
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 3



Spoiler: Galahad



You have a -1 circumstance penalty on this round.



Hiromi and Silvi put on speed, gaining on Phinick the goblin, though Galahad was falling further behind.

Phinick ducked into an alley, leaping over mud and refuse, mostly rotting turnip scraps, scampering with little goblin shrieks of fear.









*OOC:*


Make a Reflex save to avoid the mud and refuse, or a Survival check to pick a different path. If you fail, you are Sickened 1 for the rest of the chase unless you choose to lose a turn to retch.







Chase points
Hiromi: 2
Galahad: 0
Silvi: 1




Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Question Trin

Clue: Someone with the initial H took deliveries of reagents from Bort.
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.







Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Silvi         
Hiromi        
Galahad    

Bloodseekers

Silvi        AC 13    HP 1/19(1) (drained 7, wounded 1)
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 16/17 (wounded 1)





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 180


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 23, 2021)

Hiromi dove over the mud patch, did a hand-spring, a cartwheel, and wound up right behind the goblin.









*OOC:*


Reflex: 1D20+9 = [18]+9 = 27
 Finally Hiromi is getting some decent rolls.


----------



## gargoyleking (Jan 24, 2021)

Galahad made the mistake of ducking into the alleyway, only to trip and nearly face-plant into a bag full of garbage. Struggling through the filth he stopped just past theother side, attempting to clear his stomach.

Reflex Save: 1d20+8-1 *9*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 25, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1930
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

Phinick shrieked as Hiromi grabbed his collar and hauled him back, pushing him against the alley wall. Silvi and Galahad eventually came panting up.

*“Oh! Hehe! It’s youse guys! I didn’t recognize you! Thought you were someone else, or I wouldnta run!”* Phinick said, grinning madly, eyes darting here and there for any way to escape. *“Um...good weather, yeah?”*




Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Question Trin

Clue: Someone with the initial H took deliveries of reagents from Bort.
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.







Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Silvi         
Hiromi        
Galahad    

Silvi        AC 13    HP 1/19(1) (drained 7, wounded 1)
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 16/17 (wounded 1)





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 180


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 25, 2021)

*"Why you little..."* Hiromi snarled shaking him. *"Tell us what's going on or I'll wring your stupid neck!"*

Intimidation Check: 1D20+3 = [8]+3 = 11


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 26, 2021)

Silvi was confident that she would not be able to chase Phinick down in anything other than a long distance endurance chase so she looks for a route which she may be able to cut him off. She spots a neat little short cut but as she makes her way through she hears the goblin's shriek as Hiromi grabs him.









*OOC:*


Survival: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20
Rolled before I saw the chase was over.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 27, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1935
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

*“I don’t know what you’re talking about! I don’t know nothin’!” *Phinick blubbured, shaken about by Hiromi. *“I was just comin’ to get some food an’ yeh started chasin’ me!”*




Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Question Trin

Clue: Someone with the initial H took deliveries of reagents from Bort.
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.







Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Silvi         
Hiromi        
Galahad    

Silvi        AC 13    HP 1/19(1) (drained 7, wounded 1)
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 16/17 (wounded 1)





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 180


----------



## gargoyleking (Jan 27, 2021)

Seeing that Hiromi's caught the goblin, Galahad leaves off, not feeling particularly great, and more than a little embarrassed.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 27, 2021)

"No, you very conspicuously started running _from_ us before we decided to run _towards_ you," notes Silvi. But the gnome reaches up and puts her hand on Hiromi's arm. "I don't think there is a need for that sort of threat though. I am sure one our friend Phinick has a chance to calm down a moment and catch his breath he will be _happy_ to tell us what had him spooked." She looks meaningfully at the goblin as she emphasizes that word.









*OOC:*


Diplomacy: 1D20+5 = [20]+5 = 25
_Boom._


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 27, 2021)

Hiromi calmed when Silvi touched her arm, she sighed and said, *"I didn't mean it. I'm just so very frustrated."*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 28, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1940
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

*“Oh, yes! Please! Please!”* Phinnick begged, breaking down, sobbing goblin tears. *“I didn’t mean to kill Bort! Hallod made me! He gave me a vial of spices to put in his food, said it would just make him sick. He said Bort had screwed him on a deal! If I didn’t do it, Hallod said he’d put a knife in me! Slowly! So I put the spice in Bort’s porridge. I didn’t know it was poison! The fight broke out, and I got outta there, ‘cause no one minds takin’ a shot at a goblin in a bar brawl! Then I heard Bort was dead, an’ I knowed I’d get blamed, so’s I hid out! But Hallod made me do it!”* the goblins stammered out, falling to his knees and grabbing onto Silvi, blubbering goblin snot and tears all over her.









*OOC:*


Galahad found his _H_! Party gets 30 XP for discovering Hallod’s involvement.










Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Question Trin

Clue: Someone with the initial H took deliveries of reagents from Bort.
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.







Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Silvi         
Hiromi        
Galahad    

Silvi        AC 13    HP 1/19(1) (drained 7, wounded 1)
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 16/17 (wounded 1)





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## gargoyleking (Jan 29, 2021)

"Hallod, well there's the H I've been searching for. Who is this Hallod, and what would he need with reagents?"


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 1, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1945
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

*“Hallod. Big human man. Bully!”* Phinnick stammered out, eager to please. He gives a description of the man, and some in the party may remember seeing him talking to Phinnick at the Feedmill before all the fighting. *“Dunno what he does. Shady stuff around town. Not good to cross ‘im. He’s mean. Dunno wot he would want with reagents. He ain’t that bright.”*




Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Question Trin

Clue: Someone with the initial H took deliveries of reagents from Bort.
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.







Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Silvi         
Hiromi        
Galahad    

Silvi        AC 13    HP 1/19(1) (drained 7, wounded 1)
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 16/17 (wounded 1)





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 1, 2021)

*"Where can we find Hallod, then?"* demanded Hiromi.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 3, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1950
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

*“Hallod lives at Dead Willow, on north side of town,”* Phinick stammered. *“Please don’t tell him Phinnick told you!”* he begged.




Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Question Trin

Clue: Someone with the initial H took deliveries of reagents from Bort.
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.







Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Silvi         
Hiromi        
Galahad    

Silvi        AC 13    HP 1/19(1) (drained 7, wounded 1)
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 16/17 (wounded 1)





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## gargoyleking (Feb 6, 2021)

"Can you tell us anything else? Who hw works for? What he was buying from Bort?"


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 7, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/1955
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

The goblin shook his head, cowering before them. *“Phinnick not know. Don’t mess with Hallod if can help it! Bort brings in anything town needs, can get anything.”*

Gallahad recalls from his investigation of the ledgers that Bort made frequent deliveries of alchemical reagents to this H person over the last several years.




Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Question Trin

Clue: Someone with the initial H took deliveries of reagents from Bort.
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.







Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Silvi         
Hiromi        
Galahad    

Silvi        AC 13    HP 1/19(1) (drained 7, wounded 1)
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 16/17 (wounded 1)





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 7, 2021)

Hiromi narrowed her eyes into a steely look of determination and said, *"Let's go find this Hallod who lives at Dead Willow. He has some explaining to do."*

As she turned to leave, Phinnik whined about how dangerous it would be. Hiromi said to Galahad and Silvi, *"The others seem to have left this investigation to us three. Maybe we should go see if we can find some locals or visitors who can back us up?"*


----------



## gargoyleking (Feb 8, 2021)

Galahad nods in response. "We'll need to bring him with us to talk to the sheriff. It'll clear our names and he'll likely ask us to deal with Herod for him. He's not the most 'reliable' person I've met."


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Feb 12, 2021)

Pak had arrived in Etran’s Folly only a day before the caravan.  It's arrival was fortuitous.  He could sign on as a guard and gain some coin for the next leg of his journey.  Pak had meet with Bort, the caravan leader.  He was I nice man, they had agreed on pay and the tengu was looking forward to getting on the road.

That never happened.  Bort was murdered that night and the sheriff has locked down the town until the magistrate could arrive.  This is why Pak was idly browsing through the town market instead of getting ready to leave with the caravan.

*"How much for the raspberries?"*  Pak asks the vendor pointing to some fruit on the stall.

The vendor smiles and nods. *"Good eye, just picked those berries fresh this morning.  1 silver for a pint."*

Pak nods at the woman.  *"I can do 7 copper."*

The woman smiles getting into the bargain.  *"Make it 9 copper and I'll throw in a couple peaches."*

Pak is about to accept the offer when a goblin vaults onto the stall and runs across the produce.  It leaps down and races on.  Pak barely has time to exclaim about the rush when he sees the group chasing the creature.  Recognizing some of the pursuers as members of the caravan Pak is intrigued.

*"Excuse me mam,  I must see what this commotion is about."*

Pak turns and follows the path of chaos left in the wake of the goblin and his pursuers.


----------



## Leatherhead (Feb 12, 2021)

Idle hands.  Grimsby hated them. They let the memories creep back in.

The dwarf had signed up on this caravan to work. Simple, honest, labor. Now that work was halted, and worse still, the boss was dead.

He could feel the disapproving gaze of Dranngvit, judging him, as if Grimsby himself might be a bad-luck charm.

A commotion in the marketplace interrupted Grimsby's thoughts. A goblin, chased by some from the caravan, and others. 

This was it, a sign. Just like that day. Grimsby felt his heart race and his legs move without thinking as he followed. Maybe he could prevent another accident, or at least set one strait.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 12, 2021)

"I do not know about the resources you two possess," says Silvi to Hiromi and Galahad, "...but I think I might have gone through most of my allotment of merciful blessings." The gnome kind of sheepishly kicks at the dirt a bit. "Some backup would be nice. From people, but from a nice comfy bed too!"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 13, 2021)

Hiromi nodded, *"I'm exhausted! Not physically. I could do much more than this on a good day. But I've just been feeling so very low, with all that has happened. I didn't know him well, but he was kind enough to give me a job when I needed it. I miss him."*


----------



## gargoyleking (Feb 15, 2021)

"I have a few potions left, but it's late, lets make sure everyone is at their best before we go looking for trouble.  I can tend people's wounds and have a few potions left to spare today, they'll spoil if not used soon anyways.  And I can make more tomorrow."

Galahad glanced down at his dirtied clothing and sighs.  "Besides, I need a hot bath and to do some laundry..."


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 17, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 2/2010
Weather: 10 degrees cooler than normal (warm), no wind, light rain
Round 0

Pak and Grimsby caught up with Hiromi, Silvi, and Galahad as the trio returned to the caravan with Phinnick in tow. The sun was nearly set, and a light rain fell, managing to make everything wet. The other members of the caravan sat in their cloaks in the lee of the wagons around a small fire and looked up expectantly at the adventurers.




Spoiler: Quests



Find the killer

Question Amora
Question Phinick
Question Trin

Clue: Someone with the initial H took deliveries of reagents from Bort.
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.







Spoiler: Combat Notes



*Initiative*
Silvi         
Hiromi        
Galahad    

Silvi        AC 13    HP 1/19(12) (drained 7, wounded 1)
Galahad    AC 18    HP 12/15
Hiromi        AC 17    HP 16/17 (wounded 1)





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 23, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 3/0710
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

The light summer rain of the day before gave way overnight to a heavy summer thunderstorm, soaking the caravan tents, making it hard to get a good night’s rest. Everyone woke stiff and pained from the day before.

At least breakfast didn’t have to be cold. Delma and Amora came in with the sunrise and reopened the Feedmill, so there was hot turnip porridge for breakfast, and turnip pancakes. Most of the farmers of Etran’s Folly trudge in early, as it is no weather for farming the turnip fields.

The heavy rain does little to remove the summer heat and humidity as the party trudges through the muddy lanes to the north side of town with its abandoned and derelict homes. With the directions given by Phinick and Rolth, it is easy enough to find the rundown hovel where they say Hallod lives.

A huge, dead willow stands in front of a house that appears to be in serious disrepair. It might have had a second story at one time, but that long ago collapsed into ruin, taking parts of the first floor with it. The windows are all boarded over, and the front door hangs open about a foot, kept from swinging wider by a frayed rope.

The yard is a complete mess of overgrown weeds. The house itself is constructed from thick wooden posts, slats, and plaster. It’s barely standing, with the entire second floor having collapsed.




Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.







Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    HP 4/19(13) (drained 6, wounded 1)
Galahad (+3)    AC 18    HP 13/15
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17    HP 17/17 (wounded 1)
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18    HP 16/16
Grimsby
Mortimer





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 24, 2021)

*"Thanks for coming along with us,"* Hiromi told the new volunteers, *"Yesterday was just too much! Look at the state of Silvi, poor thing, and yet she's here like a trooper!"*

She referred to all of those who had dropped out of helping in the investigation and added, *"It's clearly difficult to keep your resolve, what with all the dead-ends. I have to admit, my own morale has been low. But today we have a clear goal! Let's find this Hallod guy and bring him to justice for Bort's murder!"*


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Feb 25, 2021)

Pak bobs his head in what can only be a nod.  He looks over at Silvi, wishing he could do more for the Gnome but his powers are not that great yet.  He looks back to Hiromi.

*"It is not a problem.  I was originally going to sign on with Bort before his untimely demise.  Bringing his killer to justice is important."*

Pak looks over the ramshackled  house.  His feather puff up involuntarily.  He did not like the look of this place.

*"It looks like that building will fall down at any moment.  We should be careful when we enter."*


----------



## Leatherhead (Feb 27, 2021)

*"Hmmm..."*  Grimsby Nods his head in agreeance with Pak.  *"Bort was a guid boss."*

With a stern look about his face, the dwarf adjusts his large pack and readies himself to go in.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Mar 3, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 3/0735
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

From where you stand on the street in front of the house, you see the front door hanging open about a foot, secured by a short length of rope to the inside latch to keep it from blowing in the wind. To the right and left of the door are boarded up windows. What would you like to do?




Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.







Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    HP 13/19(13) (drained 6)
Galahad (+3)    AC 18    HP 13/15
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17    HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18    HP 16/16
Grimsby
Mortimer





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 3, 2021)

*"What a dump,"* whispered Hiromi to the person standing next to her. *"Let's fan out and surround the place in case he tries to make a break for it. Once everyone is in place, I'll try the front door."*


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Mar 4, 2021)

Pak bobs his head to Hiromi and fans out to the right.  He keeps an eye on any possible exits on that side of the building watching for any movement or threats.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 4, 2021)

Hiromi nodded her thanks to Pak and waved to the others to take up positions at other places surrounding the house. When they were ready, she approached the door and cautiously checked the rope system, to see if it were really just to hold the door in the wind, or if it were some sort of rustic trap.









*OOC:*


How does that even work in PF2? Looks like the GM makes a secret Seek Action check for her with her +6 perception. You know, if anything is there, otherwise don't bother.


----------



## gargoyleking (Mar 7, 2021)

Galahad nods and slips off to find a hiding spot in the area he's meant to cover.



Spoiler: ooc



Generally it's up to the GM to determine what they want, but yes, this would be a secret roll at this point. For stealth checks as well as perception. (Galahad has a +6 Stealth and a +5 perception. He'd be taking the 'avoid notice' activity at this point.)


----------



## Leatherhead (Mar 9, 2021)

Grimsby assumes his position, weapon at the ready.









*OOC:*


 Grimsby's maul gives clumsy 1.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Mar 10, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 3/0745
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

Pak heads to the right. He has to contend with more overgrown grass along that side of the house. He passes the exterior stones of the fireplace and chimney, and when he turns the corner for the back of the house, sees another shuttered window there.

Galahad heads in the other direction on the left side of the house. There is a clear gravel path here that leads along behind the house where there is another shuttered window, and then the path leads off into the woods. There was plenty of tall grass for Galahad to hide in.

As Hiromi studies the rope, she notices something. The rope is connected to a thin piece of barely visible fishing line that leads into the rubble that lays around inside the house. Crouching down, she can see that buried in the rubble is an old heavy crossbow that has been rigged to fire a spear at anyone who releases the rope from the door. Someone trained in this type of thing might be able to disarm it.

Grimsby took up a position nearby, ready for trouble.




Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.







Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13            HP 13/19(13) (drained 6)
Galahad (+3)    AC 18            HP 15/15
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 25/25
Mortimer





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 10, 2021)

Hiromi stepped off to the side of the door, where she was safe from the spear-launcher, and she untied her scabbard from her belt. With her sword still inside, she tucked the scabbard through a hole in the door until it lightly touched the fishing line. Then, looking to see that everyone was out of the way, she flicked her wrist and set off the trap.









*OOC:*


Does that require a roll?


----------



## KahlessNestor (Mar 10, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 3/0750
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

Making sure everyone was clear of the line of fire, Hiromi deftly set off the spear trap. The spear launched and slammed itself into the door, the rusty head splitting the panels a bit as it stuck. The door swung wildly, slamming against the outside of the hovel, hanging at an odd angle from one hinge.









*OOC:*


No roll needed since you didn’t actually try and disarm it. You just triggered it safely.










Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.







Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13            HP 13/19(13) (drained 6)
Galahad (+3)    AC 18            HP 15/15
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 25/25
Mortimer





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 10, 2021)

The door now open, and the noise presumably alerting anyone nearby, Hiromi quickly drew her sword, holding the scabbard in her off hand. She took one quick peek through the door to see what she could see, and then stepped through, calling out, *"Hallod! If you are here, come forth! We have questions that need answers!"*


----------



## gargoyleking (Mar 11, 2021)

That sound seemed rather loud. Galahad drew his sword as slowly as he could, attempting to stay hidden should Herrod fkee in his direction, but wanting to be ready, should there be violence.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Mar 11, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 3/0755
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

Beyond the door, the foyer empties into a clearly abandoned living space. The hearth is choked with branches and debris from above, the furniture is smashed and soiled, and a thick layer of dirt and grime covers every surface. It is obvious that no one has used this room in years. The only other exit leads to a room thoroughly filled with debris from the collapsed roof above.




Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.







Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13            HP 13/19(13) (drained 6)
Galahad (+3)    AC 18            HP 15/15
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 25/25
Mortimer





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Mar 11, 2021)

Pak draws his katana and readies his shield.  He winces at the noise from trap and turns his attention to the window.  With the noise and Hiromi's yelling the window would be an escape path if this Hallod attempted to flee.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 11, 2021)

Hiromi waved out the door to the others and shrugged, *"It doesn't look like anyone is here. Still, I am going to look around. Someone come in and help move some of this junk! Maybe there's a hidden cellar or something!"*


----------



## Leatherhead (Mar 12, 2021)

Grimsby gives a grunt and moves in, ready to do some heavy lifting.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Mar 15, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 3/0800
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

Pak sees no one come out the windows after all the commotion, and Hiromi calls for some help from the front of the house.



Spoiler: Perception 16



Upon investigation, the shuttered window at the back of the house isn’t actually secured. It’s built on a hinge that allows it to be easily opened and closed for access to the house. It is latched from the inside, and there is no keyhole. It’s nearly impossible to get across the room on the unstable debris.






Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.







Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13            HP 13/19(13) (drained 6)
Galahad (+3)    AC 18            HP 15/15
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 25/25
Mortimer





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 16, 2021)

Silvi, today with her hair done up in a sort of off-kilter side bun to reflect her continued wooziness, decides that she would prefer to stick close to Hiromi. The little gnome takes up a position behind the larger human.

Perception: 1D20+7 = [6]+7 = 13


----------



## KahlessNestor (Mar 22, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 3/0810
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

As they worked on the debris in the house, Galahad, Pak, and Grimsby noticed something about the back window. The shuttered window at the back of the house isn’t actually secured. It was built on a hinge that allowed it to be easily opened and closed for access to the house. It was latched from the inside, and there was no keyhole. It’s nearly impossible to get across the room on the unstable debris, but it looked like it could be picked from the outside.



Spoiler: Thievery DC 16 to pick, or Athletics DC 18 to force open



The shuttered entrance led to a space on the other side of the debris from the collapsed roof. There was just enough room for two Medium creatures to stand in this space, and a cursory inspection from this spot uncovered a crawlway under the debris. Unlike everything else, this crawlway was mostly free from grime and dust. Characters could move through the crawlway only in single file. Medium creatures could crawl 5 feet per action; Small and smaller creatures can move at normal speed.






Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.







Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13            HP 13/19(13) (drained 6)
Galahad (+5)    AC 18            HP 15/15
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 25/25
Mortimer





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Mar 22, 2021)

Pak grabs the shutter and gives it a strong tug upward hoping to break whatever was holding it closed.  He strains grunting but the lock holds.  He lets go and shakes his hands from the strain.

*"We have a window here.  It's locked from the inside.  I can't force it.  Someone better than me might be able to unlatch it with the proper tools."*









*OOC:*


Athletics check to force open the shutters.: 1d20+5 *13*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 22, 2021)

*"Maybe there is a cellar or attic door or another hidden room over by that window. If we can get through there, we may not need to move all this crap!"* Hiromi stated after Pak pointed out the window. She went outside to help him try to get it open.


----------



## Leatherhead (Mar 22, 2021)

Grimsby notices Pak straining against the shutter, and moves into position to give it a lift. Unfortunately, the part the dwarf grabbed on to gave way in his hands, slightly embarrassing him.

*"Hmm."* Grimsby agreed.  *"Tools would be fer the best."*









*OOC:*


Athletics check.: 1D20+7 = [2]+7 = 9


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 22, 2021)

*"Here, let me try."* said Hiromi, and she got from her small knapsack a long slender metal object with a hook on one end, several holes, and notches cut along its side. She shoved the tool into the crack of the window and worked it into the latch.









*OOC:*


Thievery (with tools): 1D20+7 = [18]+7 = 25


----------



## KahlessNestor (Mar 25, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 3/0815
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

With some time and attention -- and some help from illegal tools -- Hiromi managed to get the back shutter open. The shuttered entrance led to a space on the other side of the debris from the collapsed roof. There was just enough room for two Medium creatures to stand in this space, and a cursory inspection from this spot uncovered a crawlway under the debris. Unlike everything else, this crawlway was mostly free from grime and dust. Characters could move through the crawlway only in single file. Medium creatures could crawl 5 feet per action; Small and smaller creatures can move at normal speed.

OOC: I will need a marching order and Perception checks. You can only go single file through the crawlspace.




Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.







Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13            HP 13/19(13) (drained 6)
Galahad (+5)    AC 18            HP 15/15
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 25/25
Mortimer





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## Leatherhead (Mar 25, 2021)

Grimsby volunteers himself,* "I c'n go first, 'less one of ye wants t'."*









*OOC:*


 Perception check, Grimsby has darkvision if that's necessary.
Perception: 1D20+7 = [15]+7 = 22


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 25, 2021)

*"By all means, after you."* Hiromi told Grimsby with a wave. She was starting to enjoy herself at long last, but she was happy to stick with Silvi and let the bigger fellows go first.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Apr 1, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 3/0820
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

As Grimsby leads the way crawling through the space beneath the debris, he stops as he gets fifteen feet into the tunnel. He had felt his hand shift a bit when he put it down. Gingerly he pulled it back and studied the wooden floor a bit. There was a pressure plate there, and examining it, he noticed that if he put weight on it, it would bring the debris above them crashing down on top of them.



Spoiler: Marching order



Grimsby
Hiromi
Silvi
Galahad
Pakuten
Mortimer





Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.







Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13            HP 13/19(13) (drained 6)
Galahad (+5)    AC 18            HP 15/15
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 25/25
Mortimer





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 1, 2021)

When Grimsby pointed out the pressure plate, Hiromi asked, *"My mom used to make things like that by the doors of our flats to keep us safe. Do want me to see if I can shore it up, or should we all just trust we can hop over it?"*


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 2, 2021)

Grimsby considers the tunnel. *"'Fraid their ain't much 'oppin' room to be had 'ere."*


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Apr 8, 2021)

Pak ruffled his feathers as he thought about squeezing through the tunnel.  He was not one for tight confined spaces.

*"Please shore it up.  I don't want to risk the chance of having it collapse."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 8, 2021)

Hiromi took out her folded packet of tools and selected a pair of tongs. She used them to carefully lift the false wooden floor tile, that hid the trap's spring - just high enough to shove wooden shims into the four corners. *"You can safely step on it now, but do so carefully - you would not want to kick out my shims."* she told the others, and showed them by hopping on one foot in the middle of the tile.









*OOC:*



Thievery: 1D20+7 = [19]+7 = 26


----------



## KahlessNestor (Apr 14, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)
Summer/Day 3/0830
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

Hiromi works some shims into the pressure plate and successfully disables Hallod’s trap so the debris will not collapse and crush them. Grimsby continues to lead the party at a crawl along the tunnel, around the corner, until it opens out into what looks to once have been a closet space. There is a hatch built into the floor. It isn’t locked, but the hinges are rusted, and when Grimsby starts to move it, he realizes quickly that if he just opens it, it will be very loud.

Perhaps something could be done about it? (Thievery check?)



Spoiler: Marching order



Grimsby
Hiromi
Silvi
Galahad
Pakuten
Mortimer





Spoiler: Quests



Find Hallod
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.







Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13            HP 13/19(13) (drained 6)
Galahad (+5)    AC 18            HP 15/15
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 25/25
Mortimer





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 24, 2021)

*"Hold on a second,"* Hiromi told Grimsby, and she produced a small stopper of oil - thinner than the thick stuff that lanterns burnt. She applied the oil to a piece of silk and she worked it around the hinges, softly blowing on it to work it into the cracks. *"Now see if it will lift."*









*OOC:*


Sorry that took so long, I forgot that I was holding things up. 
Thievery Check: 1D20+7 = [10]+7 = 17


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 25, 2021)

*"Mmm-Hmm."* Grimsby makes sure the others are clear of hatch, gives a nod, then lifts it.









*OOC:*


 I am assuming I don't need to roll for that, let me know if I do


----------



## KahlessNestor (Apr 28, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/0840
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

The hatch made barely a whisper as it was opened, the oil lubricating the rusted hinges sufficiently.

Under the hatch was a stone-lined chute that descended almost thirty  feet. Handholds were carved into the stone wall, but they were uneven and treacherous. There is no light in the chute.









*OOC:*


If you use light, no check is required to go down. If you choose not to use light, then you need a DC 15 Acrobatics check, or fall prone at the bottom of the chute and take falling damage.









Spoiler: Marching order



Grimsby
Hiromi
Silvi
Galahad
Pakuten
Mortimer





Spoiler: Quests



Find Hallod
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.







Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13            HP 13/19(13) (drained 6)
Galahad (+5)    AC 18            HP 15/15
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 25/25
Mortimer





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 29, 2021)

Hiromi shrugged and said softly, in case anyone was down there, *"I could probably make it down, but then I wouldn't be able to see much."*


----------



## Leatherhead (May 2, 2021)

*"I c'n take a look."* Grimby says while digging around in his pack for rope.

The dwarf ties the rope around his waist, and hands the other end to Hiromi. *"If'n it's safe, I'll give a tug." *

Then, after taking a deep breath to focus, he begins his climb down.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 3, 2021)

Pak waits while Grimby descends into the darkness.  As he waits he rummages through his pack.  After a few minutes he pulls out a torch and flint preparing to light it once Grimby calls up the all clear.


----------



## Kaodi (May 5, 2021)

Silvi gently places a hand on Pak's wrist and whispers, "Unless you think two lights would be better than one you can save your torch - starlight will guide our way." The gnome glances around for a suitable piece of debris; something that could be easily tossed in a pinch.


----------



## KahlessNestor (May 5, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/0850
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

Grimsby’s dwarven darkvision easily picked up the situation once he descended the ladder. He was in a short hallway about fifteen feet long that ended in a wooden door. There did not appear to be anything in the hallway except the ladder he had descended.



Spoiler: Marching order



Grimsby
Hiromi
Silvi
Galahad
Pakuten
Mortimer





Spoiler: Quests



Find Hallod
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.







Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13            HP 13/19(13) (drained 6)
Galahad (+5)    AC 18            HP 15/15
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 25/25
Mortimer





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## Leatherhead (May 5, 2021)

Grimsby scans the hallway in the dark. Just a door, the ladder, and himself. 

Satisfied that there was no immediate danger, he gives a tug on the rope. The others would have a harder time climbing down, but they should be able to manage.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 5, 2021)

Pak nods to Silvi and stows the torch.  He uneasily waits for an indication that it is safe from Grimsby.  It takes a conscious effort to tear his eyes from the dark hole in the floor.   He looks at the walls his mind making them appear to close in on him.  Pak takes a deep breath to calm himself and looks back to the rope which he notices twitch.  That was the all clear signal.

*"That's the signal.  Silvi if you would provide the light I will go down next."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 5, 2021)

Hiromi took her place in the queue and descended the ladder when it was her turn.


----------



## Kaodi (May 6, 2021)

Once the gnome has found an appropriate vessel she places it in front of her. Silvi then rubs her hands together then holds them forth as she mutters a short prayer upon which a soft glow, indeed reminiscent of starlight, begins to emanate from the object. "One light in the darkness ready to go," she whispers with a wan smile.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 6, 2021)

Hiromi smiled at Silvi's trick and made a quiet hand-clapping motion.


----------



## KahlessNestor (May 7, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/0855
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

The four heroes went down the ladder and packed into the short hallway, lit by the magic provided by Silvi. It was tight with four of them down here.









*OOC:*


Order: Door/Grimsby/Pakuten/Hiromi&Silvi (squeezing)/Ladder and wall







@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi



Spoiler: Quests



Find Hallod
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.







Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13            HP 13/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 25/25





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 7, 2021)

In Silvi's twilight, Hiromi held up a hand for Grimsby to wait before opening the door. She shuffled past the others and got out a little cup-shaped object. She held it to the door, and her ear, and listened. Then she inspected every part of the door - hinges, openings, handle. The occupant of this place had proven themselves a shrewd trapsmith, and it would not do to have something erupt into the tight hallway.









*OOC:*


Perception: 1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21
Thievery: 1D20+7 = [19]+7 = 26


----------



## KahlessNestor (May 9, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/0900
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

Hiromi listened at the door and checked everything for traps. The door was old, with rusted hinges, but she found no traps, and couldn’t really hear anything, either. By her observation, the door did not seem to be locked.









*OOC:*


Order: Door/Hiromi/Grimsby/Pakuten & Silvi (squeezing)/Ladder and wall







@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi



Spoiler: Quests



Find Hallod
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.







Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13            HP 13/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 25/25





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 9, 2021)

Hiromi nodded to Grimsby to open the door and she stepped aside, mouthing to the others that they should be "ready" and then quietly drew her sword.


----------



## Leatherhead (May 11, 2021)

Grimsby readied his hammer, nodded back to the group, and opened the door.


----------



## KahlessNestor (May 11, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/0905
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 1

The old wooden door swung open on rusted hinges, revealing a room lit by a single, flickering torch. Through the gloom the party could see piles of small crates and more than a few barrels stacked up haphazardly on the south side of the room. Opposite them was a stout wooden door with iron bands, while the north side of the room was bare save for an iron gate set into the middle of the wall. The stench of smoke and damp dog hung heavy in the air.

Angry growls snarl from behind the iron gate, and a metallic clanking sound fills the room as the gate starts to slowly rise.






@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi



Spoiler: Initiative



*Enemies    18*
Guard dogs
    1    26
    2    10
    3    25
    4    11

*Party        15*
Hiromi        26
Silvi        21
Grimsby    8
Pakuten    5





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13            HP 13/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 25/25

Guard dogs
    1    AC 15    HP 8/8
    2    AC 15    HP 8/8
3    AC 15    HP 8/8
    4    AC 15    HP 8/8





Spoiler: Quests



Find Hallod
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 11, 2021)

Hiromi hated to kill dogs, but these wretches had been trained through abuse. There was likely no hope for them. She stepped beside Grimsby and thrust her sword at a dog as it rushed out, snarling. The dog leaped unexpectedly, causing her to stumble back in surprise, missing.









*OOC:*


A1: Step (or move up, whichever is needed)
A2: Rapier Strike: 1D20+7 = [6]+7 = 13 Miss
A3: Rapier Strike: 1D20+2 = [7]+2 = 9 Miss


----------



## Kaodi (May 11, 2021)

Silvi makes some kind of aborted noise as she hastily pulls her shield up to fend off the slavering jaws of the hounds. Through the bodies of her companions she caught the eye of the one of the beasts and reflexively the gnome drew on her divine blessings to try and stun it.









*OOC:*


 1: Raise Shield; 2 & 3: Cast _daze_ on bottom right dog, basic Will DC 17.


----------



## Leatherhead (May 12, 2021)

Grimsby saw the gate open, but couldn't reach it in time to prevent the dogs from escaping. Instead, he had to bring his trusty maul to bear against the beasts. The first he fells with a single mighty blow, ending the poor wretches life before it could register it was attacked.  Unfortunately, by the time he brings the maul back around, the other dog is wary of the dwarf, and quickly scrambles out of the way.









*OOC:*


 First Strike:
Maul First Strike: 1D20+7 = [16]+7 = 23
1D12+4 = [11]+4 = 15
Second Strike.
Second Maul Strike: 1D20+2 = [2]+2 = 4
1D12+4 = [3]+4 = 7


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (May 12, 2021)

Pak slashes out with his katana.  The first strike goes wide as he miss judges the creatures speed.  Using the training his father gave him he reverses his stroke burying the tip of the sword into the animals side.  Seeing that the beast is still standing Pak raises his shield prepared for it's counter attack.









*OOC:*


1: Strike at the dog with his katana w/ damage: 1d20+5 *8* 1d6+2 *7*
2: Strike at the dog with his katana w/ damage: 1d20 *15* 1d6+2 *7*
3: Raise a shield


----------



## KahlessNestor (May 14, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/0905
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 1.2

Hiromi stepped up to the rising gate, but her rapier got deflected by the iron bars as she attacked the dog.

Silvi had a bit better luck with her spell as one of the dogs yelped and stumbled a bit.

Grimsby smashed one of the dogs into a bloody paste, but missed another.

Pakuten moved up to finish off the dog Silvi had hurt with her spell.

*Round 2*

The two dogs farther back in the alcove surged forward now that the gate was fully up, lunging at Hiromi and Grimsby, though their jaws failed to find purchase on the heroes.

*PLAYERS ARE UP!* Hiromi and Grimsby both have a dog on them. Pakuten is adjacent to Hiromi’s dog, but has a corner wall giving it +2 AC (17) to Pak’s attacks. Silvi is 15’ away from the dogs. (Maps are hard, and this fight doesn’t need it.)

@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi



Spoiler: Initiative



*Enemies    18*
Guard dogs
    1    26
    2    10
    3    25
    4    11

*Party        15*
Hiromi        26
Silvi        21
Grimsby    8
Pakuten    5





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13            HP 13/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 25/25

Guard dogs
3    AC 15    HP 8/8
    4    AC 15    HP 8/8





Spoiler: Quests



Find Hallod
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 14, 2021)

Hiromi drew her dagger in her off-hand while holding off the dog with her rapier. Then, shoving her rapier into the dog's mouth, she lifted its head and thrust the dagger into its throat, killing it. It was grim work, and Hiromi hated killing animals, but there was nothing that could be done.









*OOC:*


A1: Draw Dagger; A2 & A3: "Twin Feint" (Make one Strike wich each of your two melee weapons, both against the same target. The Target is automatically flat-footed against the second attack. Apply MAP normally) 
Rapier Strike: 1D20+7 = [12]+7 = 19 for 1D6+4 = [6]+4 = 10
Dagger Strike: 1D20+37 = [10]+3 = 13 (Flat-footed Hit for) 1D6+1d4+4 = [4, 2]+4 = 10
Dead Dog.


----------



## Leatherhead (May 14, 2021)

Grimsby swung his maul, once and again, at the remaining dog. But the dog had other ideas. Maybe it was keen to how the dwarf moved, or maybe it was empowered by seeking vengeance for it's pack-mates. Either way, this one was going to fight on.









*OOC:*


A1:
Maul First Strike: 1D20+7 = [5]+7 = 12
1D12+4 = [5]+4 = 9

A2:
Maul Second Strike: 1D20+2 = [5]+2 = 7
1D12+4 = [9]+4 = 13


----------



## Kaodi (May 21, 2021)

Silvi winces when Pakuten takes advantage of the opening creating by her spell to outright slay the hound. This time she pauses a moment to allow her new companion to strike before using her magic to render the hapless beast unconscious.









*OOC:*


Delay slightly then 1: Raise a Shield; 2 & 3: Cast _daze_.


----------



## KahlessNestor (May 22, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/0905
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 3

Hiromi shoved her rapier into the mouth of one dog, dropping it. Grimsby missed with his maul.

The last dog staggered under Silvi’s spell, dazed, but then recovered to snap twice at Grimsby in front of him, but missed the dwarf completely.

*PLAYERS ARE UP!*

@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi



Spoiler: Initiative



*Enemies    18*
Guard dogs
    1    26
    2    10
    3    25
    4    11

*Party        15*
Hiromi        26
Silvi        21
Grimsby    8
Pakuten    5





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13            HP 13/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 25/25

Guard dogs
    4    AC 15    HP 4/8





Spoiler: Quests



Find Hallod
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## Leatherhead (May 23, 2021)

Grimsby continues his assault on the last dog, which proves to be quicker than it's pack-mates.  Seeing his own swings go wide, he circles around the dog, so his companions can surround it.








*OOC:*



Maul First Strike: 1D20+7 = [3]+7 = 10
1D12+4 = [1]+4 = 5

Maul Second Strike: 1D20+2 = [8]+2 = 10
1D12+4 = [11]+4 = 15

Taking a step action to move to a different side of the dog, hopefully someone can flank it now.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 23, 2021)

Hiromi nodded to Grimsby, following his lead. She stepped the other way, as the dog followed his movement, and she thrust her blade into its side, killing it.

*"Poor things,"* she said at last while wiping her blade, *"Abused to make them mean."*









*OOC:*


A1: Step to flank; A2: Strike vs AC13 1D20+7 = [7]+7 = 14 Hit for 2D6+4 = [3, 3]+4 = 10 A3: Wipe & Sheathe her blade.


----------



## KahlessNestor (May 25, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/0905
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

With the dogs dead, the heroes have free reign of the room lit by a single, flickering torch, piles of small crates and more than a few barrels stacked up haphazardly on the south side of the room. Opposite you is a stout wooden door with iron bands, and the empty kennel behind the lifted iron bars.






@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi




Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13            HP 13/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 25/25





Spoiler: Quests



Find Hallod
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 25, 2021)

After a cursory search of the room, Hiromi took her cup (specially designed for the purpose) to the door and had a listen.









*OOC:*


Seek (search) the room: 1D20+6 = [7]+6 = 13;  Seek (listen) at the Door: 1D20+6 = [12]+6 = 18


----------



## Leatherhead (May 30, 2021)

Grimsby cleans the dogs blood off his maul and armor, then helps taking stock of the room. Focusing his attention on the pile of crates and barrels in the corner 









*OOC:*


 I don't know if I'm supposed to roll for that or not


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jun 1, 2021)

OOC: Grimsby can roll a Perception check.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jun 2, 2021)

*OOC:*


OK. Rolling.
Perception: 1D20+7 = [12]+7 = 19


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jun 4, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/0920
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

Hiromi doesn’t hear anything at the door.

As Grimsby searches through the crates and barrels, he finds mostly packing straw. They seem to be empty. He does find *two vials of lesser alchemist’s fire* that seem to have been forgotten under a pile of straw.

@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi




Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13            HP 13/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 25/25





Spoiler: Quests



Find Hallod
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## Leatherhead (Jun 4, 2021)

*"Hmmm."* Grimsby's brow furrowed when he saw the alchemists fire. *"Careful.  We’re gonna be fightin' 'gainst firebombs."*

Then the dwarf carefully put them in his packs, should they be needed later.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jun 14, 2021)

OOC: So back from vacation. Let's kick things off again. What are you all doing next? There is a door on the west wall opposite the way you entered.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 14, 2021)

Hiromi heard a soft noise in the hallway behind them and looked to see Mortimer climbing down the ladder. She'd seen the man by the Feedmill and had asked him if he'd like to join them, but he had not been there when they set out. 

*"You're lucky you missed it,"* she whispered to him as he caught up, *"We had to put down some poor, abused dogs. We were just about to try this door."*

Then she waved to Grimsby to try the door while she got ready to flip a dagger at anything that might jump out at them from the other side.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jun 15, 2021)

Grimsby moves into position, gives a nod to the group to check if they are ready, and opens the door when he is satisfied they are.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jun 17, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/0925
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

Grimsby tried to open the door but found it locked.

OOC: I need two Thievery checks to try and pick the lock (DC 15 each), or an Athletics check (DC 20) to try and break it down, or some damage rolls if you decide to hack it down (40 damage).

@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase




Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13            HP 13/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 25/25
Mortimer (+8)    AC17            HP 16/16





Spoiler: Quests



Find Hallod
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 17, 2021)

Mortimer Pendergast feels restless, waiting for news about whether the whole caravan would be convicted of a crime they could not, in Mortimer's mind, have committed. Surely as a former barrister he could make a good case for the defense, if not for the agonizing unwillingness of the local sheriff to let him borrow Isgeri law books. By now Mortimer is convinced the man doesn't actually have any and is just winging it.

So what can he do?

He recalls the pretty dancer, a scoundrel he's sure, asked him to help her out in investigating a lead. Perhaps he should follow.. what's her name again? Hiromi, and the others.

The tall man fondly recalls his days as a law student, wandering the streets at night and getting into, well, it's not trouble if nobody finds out, eh?

It hardly takes any effort to find the party, but to catch up with them without running...



FitzTheRuke said:


> Hiromi heard a soft noise in the hallway behind them and looked to see Mortimer climbing down the ladder. She'd seen the man by the Feedmill and had asked him if he'd like to join them, but he had not been there when they set out.
> 
> *"You're lucky you missed it,"* she whispered to him as he caught up, *"We had to put down some poor, abused dogs. We were just about to try this door."*
> 
> Then she waved to Grimsby to try the door while she got ready to flip a dagger at anything that might jump out at them from the other side.



Mortimer nods at her and then everyone in turn, with the tiniest of smiles. He stays behind Hiromi, not drawing any weapons.

*"Are the dogs going to be a problem for our legal predicament?"* he whispers, his mind going over the implications to the already unfair trial.



KahlessNestor said:


> Grimsby tried to open the door but found it locked.
> 
> OOC: I need two Thievery checks to try and pick the lock (DC 15 each), or an Athletics check (DC 20) to try and break it down, or some damage rolls if you decide to hack it down (40 damage).



*"I'm sure someone can get that lock open,"* he says, turning his head ever so slightly towards Hiromi.

*"The best locks, I've found, have a completely closed box around their tumblers so to avoid anyone from moving the inner parts with, say, a long thin silver hook."*

From seemingly nowhere exactly such an object appears in his hand, and he waves it at the lock.

*"Oh look, it's not that good a lock."*









*OOC:*


The Cooperative Nature ancestry feat means I get a +4 bonus on Aid checks. So perhaps I can Aid someone with opening that lock with Thievery? 

Aid thievery: 1D20+6+4 = [16]+6+4 = 26

Edit: And woohoo! I'm finally playing!  Sorry you had to wait for me, guys!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 17, 2021)

Hiromi was about to get her leather folder of little tools out when Mortimer produced just the right pick for the job. She took it quickly and put it in its place, and sure enough it fit just right. For a brief moment it crossed her mind that Mortimer could be involved in some sort of set-up - late for the fight and then too perfectly convenient, but she dismissed it as her mother's influence (always suspicious of others). Mortimer was here to help, she told herself, hoping she was right.









*OOC:*


Pick: 1D20+7+4 = [10]+7+4 = 21
1D20+7+4 = [10]+7+4 = 21


----------



## Matthew Popkes (Jun 17, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/0930
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

Hiromi’s deft fingers, with Mortimer’s help, picked the lock on the heavy door and heaved it open. The door opened into a small corridor with no notable features except a large metal wheel on the wall that apparently operated the cage that had freed the dogs. The corridor opened into a large room that seemed to be a *living space*. A fire pit stood in the northeast corner, a crude table in the center of the room, and a cot against the west wall. The room was a mess. There were three exits from the room. In the *southwest corner was a doorway* with a curtain hanging over it. Across the room on the *east wall was an open doorway* that looked like it might lead to a storage room of some kind. And in the *southeast corner of the room was an open passageway* that seemed to lead off into darkness.

@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase




Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13            HP 13/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 25/25
Mortimer (+8)    AC17            HP 16/16





Spoiler: Quests



Find Hallod
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 18, 2021)

Hiromi made hand gestures for everyone to keep quiet and stay out of line-of-fire of the curtain, in case someone was hiding back there with a crossbow, and she slipped quietly across the room. She listened for breathing or movement from behind the curtain for a quick moment, and then moved the curtain to reveal behind it, while staying off to the side.









*OOC:*


Perception Check: 1D20+6 = [11]+6 = 17
Stealth Check: 1D20+7 = [8]+7 = 15


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 18, 2021)

Mortimer quietly moves forward, peeking inside but waiting for Hiromi to give the signal.

As much as he is interested in what the others have found out so far, he is well aware that he has to wait a little longer before asking questions.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jun 28, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/0935
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

The living area was a mess, but Hiromi managed to creep through it without issue. She moved the curtain aside a bit to reveal what looked to be a lavatory. It was little more than an open pit in the floor. It also seemed to be where Hallod disposed of his garbage. There were scraps
of moldy food and bits of junk in the corners of the room. She also saw a bunch of small, identical bottles scattered amongst the trash. There was no one in the room.

@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase




Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13            HP 13/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 25/25
Mortimer (+8)    AC17            HP 16/16





Spoiler: Quests



Find Hallod
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jun 28, 2021)

Hiromi carefully picked out a bottle and gave its contents (former or current) a sniff.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jun 29, 2021)

Once the way forward is signaled clear, Grimsby makes his way over to the fire pit. Keeping the alchemist fire from the other room in mind, he pokes about the ashes, to see if a fire had been recently lit.








*OOC:*


Perception for the Fire Pit.: 1D20+7 = [20]+7 = 27


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jun 29, 2021)

Pak follows the others into the room.  He scans the room and positions himself so he was able to keep an eye on the two other entrances.  He waits for the others to finish their initial search of the living area.  Noting the wheel used to release the dogs Pak speaks trying to keep his voice low to prevent it from carrying to far.

*"We may want to hurry.  He was here to release the dogs.  If we delay to long he may escape."*

Putting action to his words Pak moves towards the east doorway.   He makes sure to not cross the path of the southeast passage in case someone was waiting to shoot the first person down the hall.









*OOC:*


Let me know if I can get to the door on the east wall without crossing the open passageway.  If I can I'll peek into the possible storage room.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 1, 2021)

*"Into darkness we must tread,"* Mortimer whispers to himself, moving up to the open passageway in the southeast corner.

He moves quietly, as if he tries very hard not to be heard but wanting to make it seem like he doesn't try to.

*"I assume we must follow this fellow to prove his guilt and by extension, our innocence?"* he says, peering into the darkness ahead.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 1, 2021)

Hiromi nodded to Mortimer and followed.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jul 2, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/0940
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

Hiromi took a sniff at one of the bottles in the lavatory. It had a silvery residue in the bottom and smelled strongly of iron and something terribly acrid.



Spoiler: Crafting DC 15



The remains of a juggernaut mutagen.





Spoiler: Crafting DC 25



There is something sweet smelling in the mix.



Grimsby poked at the fire pit. It was warm, but hadn’t seen too recent use, as the season was hot this time of year. The coals were banked for cooking and to keep it ready for its next use. As he surveyed the living area, he could see various bits of gear scattered about the place,  a whetstone, a dagger, 15 feet of rope, a hammer, 2 candles, and a coin purse. He also spotted under the cot a stout wooden chest banded with iron and closed with a simple lock.

Pak peeked into the storage room. It appeared to be a larder filled with scraps of old meat, a third of a wheel of cheese, a sack of turnips, and a barrel of weak ale. There was also a crate of empty wine bottles in one corner. They are all of a good Chelish vintage and were probably quite valuable.

Mortimer looked down the southeastern passage. It disappeared into darkness.

@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase




Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13            HP 13/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 25/25
Mortimer (+8)    AC17            HP 16/16





Spoiler: Quests



Find Hallod
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 2, 2021)

*"Canna' be too far, tha pit's primed for cooking still." *Grimsby points out the various objects, and especially the chest.* "Could be somethin' in 'ere, if'n ya think we have time."*


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 2, 2021)

*"How much of a head start did the dogs give him?"* Mortimer asks with genuine interest.

*"Can you carry the chest with you?"*

With a small smile, he adds, *"Charges of theft are insubstantial when it is obvious we are trying to reunite the chest with its owner."*









*OOC:*


Does a man of, roughly, Hallod's size fit in the chest?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 2, 2021)

Before heading for the dark hall, Hiromi put down the metallic-smelling bottle with a shrug. She said to the others, *"We can probably come back and seize this stuff later. For our trouble, of course."*









*OOC:*


Craft Check: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jul 6, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/0945
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

OOC: LOL No, the chest is not man-sized. Probably not even halfling or gnome sized. You could carry it. You estimate that Hallod has about ten minutes or more of a head start on you.

@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase




Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13            HP 13/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 25/25
Mortimer (+8)    AC17            HP 16/16





Spoiler: Quests



Find Hallod
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 6, 2021)

*"Just take it and let's go,"* Mortimer suggests, and he sets the example by moving into the dark corridor at a brisk walking pace.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 8, 2021)

Grimsby nods, moves the chest into his pack, and follows.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jul 13, 2021)

OOC: What is the party’s lighting situation? Is someone carrying a torch or anything?


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 13, 2021)

A few steps in, and Mortimer realizes he can't see a thing. Quickly he takes off his small leather backpack, takes out a torch and sets out to light it.









*OOC:*


Now we've got light.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 13, 2021)

KahlessNestor said:


> What is the party’s lighting situation? Is someone carrying a torch or anything?











*OOC:*


Silvi has had a light spell going ever since we went down the ladder.


----------



## Matthew Popkes (Jul 14, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/0955
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 1.1

The passageway leading from Hallod’s chamber began as worked stone, but as it went further and further, it became more of a natural cavern passage, worked only here and there to make it more passable. Although the path was far from level, it was worked to allow for easy travel; stalagmites have been cleared away in some spots and small wooden footbridges have been stretched over pools of stagnant water no more than five feet deep. After about ten minutes of travel, the passageway opened up into a large natural chamber, the center of which was occupied by a pool of brackish water. Stalactites and stalagmites occupied much of the room, but a path between them led around the pool and to another corridor on the opposite side of the cave.

As the group entered, a strange blue glow emanated from the pool, sending a cascade of shimmering light to the ceiling above. Seconds later, the head of a giant blue snake rose from the pool with sparks of electricity dancing between its fangs, while a metal, rattle-tipped tail poked out of the water behind it, audibly building up a charge with every flick of the rattle.

The snake’s head snapped forward at Hiromi. It’s fangs sank into the monk’s arm *(24 to hit, 9 piercing damage)*, and she felt a jolt of electricity go through her. *(2 electricity damage)*.

*PLAYERS ARE UP!

Light:* Silvi’s Light spell and Mortimer’s torch

@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



*SNAKE*    27
Grimsby    23
Hiromi        19
Mortimer    16
Silvi        14
Pakuten    6





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13            HP 13/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 8/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 25/25
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 16/16

*Snake* (+8)    AC 19            HP 27/27





Spoiler: Quests



Find Hallod
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 15, 2021)

Grimsby had never seen such a beast before, but he knew it looked like trouble. With a flex and a huff, the dwarf seemed taller than normal, then charged into the fray, violently swinging his maul at the snake.









*OOC:*



Actions: Rage, Sudden Charge (Two Strides and a Strike)
Rage grants 4 temporary hit points. Titan Mauler gives +6 damage on melee strikes when using oversised weapons while in Rage.
Moving behind the snake, or as best that can be done in such a cramped cave, to Flank it.
Strike with Large Maul using Titan Instinct and Rage: 1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18
1D12+10 = [6]+10 = 16 
If Grimsby can get the flank that should be a hit, if not he just whiffed.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 15, 2021)

Hiromi cried out, gritted her teeth, and thrust her sword at the thing. She'd taken to carrying it out, but she had sheathed her dagger to give her a free hand. She now drew it, and she swiped at the serpent as it coiled back. Unfortunately for the dancer-turned-rogue, the serpent was too fast, and her strikes too slow.









*OOC:*


Hiromi is a Rogue! 
A1: Draw Dagger 
A2: Sword Strike: 1D20+7 = [6]+7 = 13 for 1D6+4 = [4]+4 = 8 Miss
A3: Dagger Strike: 1D20+3 = [2]+3 = 5 for 1D4+4 = [2]+4 = 6 Miss


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 15, 2021)

*”What’s that?”* Mortimer calls out in surprise as he draws a small dagger from seeming thin air. He deftly throws it at the serpent, and then grabs his fine rapier. 









*OOC:*


Alright, let’s see if this is right. 

Action 1: Draw dagger. 
Action 2: If within 20 feet, throw dagger:
Dagger thrown: 1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14
1D4 = [1] = 1 damage
Action 3: Draw rapier. 

If I’m more than 20 feet away, I move closer as Action 2, I throw during 3, and drawing my rapier will have to wait.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 16, 2021)

Silvi raises her shield and focuses her divine gifts on Hiromi as the deep wound mends and fades away.

Heal: 1D8+8 = [4]+8 = 12


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 16, 2021)

Feeling the terrible fang-wound begin to mend, Hiromi said, *"Silvi, you are the best friend a girl could have. Thank you."*

And she held her sword and dagger forward, ready to duck to the side if the serpent came at her again.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jul 19, 2021)

Pak raises his shield and moves into strike at the snake.  Seeing Grimsby engaged with the creature Pak tries positions himself to support his companion.  Once in position he slashes at the creature with his katana.









*OOC:*


Action 1: Raise Shield
Action 2: Move up to the snake and flank it if possible.
Action 3: Katana strike at Snake.: 1d20+5 *18* 1d6+2 *4*.  Will miss unless I can flank with Grimsby.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jul 22, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/0955
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 1.2

OOC: Sorry. I thought I had posted a map with the last round, but it either didn’t go through, or I made the map and forgot to attach it. No one was right next to the snake (it has a reach attack), so some of you will have to move to engage it, which means you might lose an attack.

IC:

Grimsby darted around the pool, splashing through knee deep water to get behind the snake. Unfortunately, the beast was too quick, just avoiding his maul.

Hiromi tried to retaliate against the serpent, but it was just too fast.

Mortimer drew his weapons and threw a dagger, but missed as well.

Silvi said her prayers, and healed Hiromi’s wounds.

Pakutan, too, moved up, but was also unable to connect with the reptile.

*ROUND 2.1*

(Actions: 1: Stride south 1 square; 2&3: Lightning Rattle}

The snake slid itself to the southern end of the pool. The rattle on its tail sparked violently, and a bolt of lightning arched out through Pak and Silvi and slammed into the far wall.



Spoiler: Pak and Silvi



Make a DC 17 Reflex save
*Crit Success:* No damage
*Success:* *5* lightning damage
*Failure:* *11* lightning damage
*Crit Fail:* *22* lightning damage



*PLAYERS ARE UP!

Light:* Silvi’s Light spell and Mortimer’s torch

@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



*SNAKE*    27
Grimsby    23
Hiromi        19
Mortimer    16
Silvi        14
Pakuten    6





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13            HP 13/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 25/25
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 16/16

*Snake* (+8)    AC 19            HP 27/27





Spoiler: Quests



Find Hallod
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 22, 2021)

*"Can we just leave the thing alone?"* Mortimer says, moving forward but thinking his rapier will be ineffective against this watery foe. He briefly laments the loss of his dagger, but speed seems more important at this time. Nevertheless, he swiftly stabs at the creature twice. 

The water makes his footing insecure, however, and both attacks fail to come close to the serpent.









*OOC:*


A1. Stride (move to melee range)
A2. Strike: 
1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11
1D6 = [2] = 2 damage
A3. Strike: 
1D20+1 = [2]+1 = 3
1D6 = [4] = 4 damage


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jul 22, 2021)

Hiromi didn't like the idea of getting wet while fighting something that could build up a lightning charge, but she couldn't see any other options. Still tingling from Silvi's healing spell, she jumped into the fray, taking up a position opposite Mortimer and hoping that the thing wouldn't be able to track both of them. She thrust her rapier into its side and then tried to slash it open with her dagger, but the light blades bounced harmlessly along its thick scales.









*OOC:*


A1: Stride into Flanking Postion (if Possible); A2 Strike w/Rapier: 1D20+7 = [9]+7 = 16
for 1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6 & Sneak Attack 1D6 = [6] = 6 (Total 12) Miss, I think.
A3: Strike with Dagger: 1D20+3 = [10]+3 = 13 for 1D4+4 = [3]+4 = 7 Miss for sure.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jul 22, 2021)

*OOC:*


Here is my reflex save.  I'll get a post up soon but wanted to wait to see if Silvi made their save.
Reflex Save: 1d20+5 *10*


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 23, 2021)

Silvi did her best to skip out of the way of the arcing lightning but she was just a little too slow to skirt it completely. Perhaps her shield being wooden offered some protection from the blast, but suffering from blood loss still it left her a bit worse for wear. 

The gnome hefted her shield again as she pointed at the snake, attempting to cloud it's mind with a daydream.

Reflex: 1D20+3 = [19]+3 = 22 So close... Raising shield and casting _daze_.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 23, 2021)

Grimsby steps up his struggles to surround the slippery snake and swings his sizable maul, smashing the serpent!









*OOC:*


 Actions! Stride, Strike, Strike. Still in Rage, (-1 AC, and 4 THP) 
Striding to get behind, so someone can flank off of me.
Strike 1 Crit!
Maul First Strike with Rage.: 1D20+7 = [20]+7 = 27
1D12+10 = [2]+10 = 12
Strike 2
Maul Second Strike With Rage: 1D20+2 = [15]+2 = 17
1D12+10 = [5]+10 = 15


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jul 26, 2021)

Pak's shield acted as a a conductor for the lighting strike.  The smell of burnt feathers wafts through the room.  Pak drops to a knee in the dirty water.  Touching his chest where the electrical bolt struck the tengu calls on his oracular powers to repair burnt flesh.  As the wounds disappear Pak slashes out with his katana hoping to strike the allusive snake.









*OOC:*


Using 2 Actions to cast heal: Heal (V,S): 1d8+8 *12*
Action 3: Katana strike at Snake.: 1d20+5 *18* 1d8+2 *5*.  Again not sure If I am flanking with Grimsby.  If I am I hit a 20 AC.

Also This round Pak's AC is 16 because I did not raise my shield.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jul 28, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/0955
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 2.2

Mortimer and Hiromi tried to strike the snake and missed, but Grimsby smashed it with his maul. Silvi managed to slightly disorient it with her magic, while Pakuten healed himself from the lightning attack.

*Round 3.1*

The snake recovered quickly, though, twisting suddenly to strike twice at Grimsby before coiling up.



Spoiler: Grimsby



First hit is a *crit (29)* for *6 piercing and 6 electricity damage.*
Second hit misses.



*PLAYERS ARE UP!

Light:* Silvi’s Light spell and Mortimer’s torch

@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



*SNAKE*    27
Grimsby    23
Hiromi        19
Mortimer    16
Silvi        14
Pakuten    6





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 8/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 13/25
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 16/16

*Snake* (+8)    AC 19            HP 13/27    3 rounds





Spoiler: Quests



Find Hallod
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jul 28, 2021)

Forgot to add the map.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 29, 2021)

_Apparantly we're not backing down_, Mortimer thinks to himself, so he follows his companions' lead.

When he sees the serpent look his way, Mortimer feints with his rapier to the left, then quickly shifts his stance and instead his weapon stabs right. He follows up with a second jab, this time at its body.









*OOC:*


A1. Feint (Scoundrel means that successful feinting makes the creature flatfooted, and a critical success means it is also flatfooted to allies!)
Deception check versus targets Perception DC: 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21

A2. Strike (note that if the serpent is flatfooted against me, Sneak Attack applies)
Rapier attack: 1D20+6 = [3]+6 = 9
Damage: 1D6 = [1] = 1
Sneak Attack: 1D6 = [4] = 4

A3. Strike (if the Feint was a critical success, it is still flatfooted for this attack, and Sneak Attack applies. If not, this is just a regular attack)
Rapier attack: 1D20+1 = [17]+1 = 18
Damage: 1D6 = [5] = 5
Sneak Attack: 1D6 = [3] = 3


----------



## Leatherhead (Jul 30, 2021)

*"GHAAHH!" *Grimsby convulses as the electricity courses through him. 

Having regained control of his muscles, the dwarf trades more blows with the beast. His first misses and splashes loudly in the water, however the backswing catches the serpent in it's jaw, causing the snake to bite it's own tongue!









*OOC:*


First Strike with Rage.
Maul First Strike with Rage.: 1D20+7 = [2]+7 = 9
1D12+10 = [3]+10 = 13

Second Strike with Rage.
Maul Second Strike With Rage: 1D20+2 = [19]+2 = 21
1D12+10 = [8]+10 = 18


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Aug 3, 2021)

Pak steps into the pond to engage the snake.  Splashing through the water Pak swings at the snake.  Unable to see the slick stones in the shallow water Pak's footing slips and his swing goes wide.  He recovers and places his shield between himself and the snake in case the snake strikes while he is off balance.









*OOC:*


Action 1: Move up one space to the monster.
Action 2: Katana strike at Snake.: 1d20+5 *17* 1d6+2 *6*
Action 3: Raise shield


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 3, 2021)

Hiromi moved with Pak, trying to get on the other side of the snake. She hated getting wet, but there was nothing to be done. The thrust with her rapier, and the serpentine body wiggled to the side as the blade slid off. She thrust with her dagger, and it bit into the flesh.









*OOC:*


A1: Step? A2: Strike (Rapier) A3: Strike (Dagger)
Rapier: 1D20+7 = [1]+7 = 8 (miss); 
Dagger: 1D20+3 = [14]+3 = 17 (hit if flanking) for 1D4+4 = [3]+4 = 7
& sneak attack 1D6 = [1] = 1 (8 total); If not flat-footed, then she misses)


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 3, 2021)

Silvi is a mite far away to feel the woosh of air as Grimsby attempts to smack the serpent's face off but she dazedly imagines it tousling her just slightly had she been standing next to him. The gnome is unsure whether the snake has anything left to fight with but she attempts to cloud it's mind a second time for good measure.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 4, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/0955
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 3.2

(Snake rolled a *21 Perception vs Moritmer’s faint*, so no flat footed unfortunately.)

The snake didn’t seem at all confused by Mortimer’s feint, and dodged easily out of the way of his first strike. The second strike with the rapier skidded along the snake's scales, but didn’t find purchase.

Grimsby whiffs at the snake with his maul, but the follow through connects with the snake’s jaw, sending the head snapping back. The remaining party members take a few more stabs at it until Silvi tries her magic and realizes there is no more mind to cloud as the giant snake twitches a few times and then slowly slides back into the depths of the pool.

*COMBAT OVER!

Light:* Silvi’s Light spell and Mortimer’s torch

@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



*SNAKE*    27
Grimsby    23
Hiromi        19
Mortimer    16
Silvi        14
Pakuten    6





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 8/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 13/25
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 16/16





Spoiler: Quests



Find Hallod
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 5, 2021)

Mortimer collects himself as the serpent falls, sheathing his rapier and taking a few breaths before looking for his dagger.

*"Perhaps next time we can move away from angry creatures that only guard their turf?"* he asks drily, not really expecting a response. 









*OOC:*


Can I retrieve the dagger I threw?


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 6, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> Mortimer collects himself as the serpent falls, sheathing his rapier and taking a few breaths before looking for his dagger.
> 
> *"Perhaps next time we can move away from angry creatures that only guard their turf?"* he asks drily, not really expecting a response.
> 
> ...



OOC: Yes, you can fish the dagger out, or find it in the shallows.


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 6, 2021)

Grimsby looks for more trouble after the snake falls. Satisfied that it was over for now, he slumps on his maul like it was a walking stick.









*OOC:*


 Stopping Rage


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 12, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/1005
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

As Mortimer retrieved his dagger from the pool, he noticed at the bottom of the shallow pool is the body of an explorer who died here many years ago. Nothing more than bones now, the body has slowly been consumed by limestone that has calcified around its skeleton. He finds the pommel of a weapon sticking out of the stone. With a hammer and a little work, they could probably extract the weapon.

*Light:* Silvi’s Light spell and Mortimer’s torch

@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



*SNAKE*    27
Grimsby    23
Hiromi        19
Mortimer    16
Silvi        14
Pakuten    6





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 8/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 13/25
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 16/16





Spoiler: Quests



Find Hallod
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 12, 2021)

*"There's poor fellow down there,"* Mortimer points towards the submerged skeleton before moving out of the pool and trying in vain to squeeze the water out of his clothes. The former barrister puts away his dagger and rapier.

*"If nothing else, there's a good case to be made against Hallod for murder, or at least for not reporting a crime. A dead body on his own terrain, and obviously not recent."*

He looks at his companions before smiling.

*"Just making a list to help with our defense. We've got more pressing problems, I'll admit."*

He starts moving on, his pace brisk, hoping to catch Halod still.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 12, 2021)

Silvi peers into the water, wrinkling her nose a little. "Well that is certainly the wrong kind of surprise," she mutters aloud while her fingers trace a symbol in the air beside her. Then with a whisper her senses briefly expand encompass the fantastical.

OOC: Casting _detect magic_.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 12, 2021)

*"You'd think that sword would have rusted away, with the state of that body."* said Hiromi, though she was no expert on such things, *"What do you think, Silvi?"*


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 14, 2021)

*"Seein' we're going to be 'ere fer a moment."*  Grimsby takes the locked chest out of his pack and sits down on a rock, mindful of his recent burning bite wound.  *"Can anyone crack inta this?*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 18, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/1020
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

Mortimer informed the others of the body in the pool and moved to head on, though the others seemed in no hurry.

Silvi cast a spell to detect magic, but didn’t see any magic, but she could see that the pommel of the sword was rather elaborately decorated.

Grimsby sat down and took the chest from Hallod’s hideout into his lap. The chest was made from stout wood, banded in iron, closed with a simple lock.

*Light:* Silvi’s Light spell and Mortimer’s torch

@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



Grimsby    
Hiromi        
Mortimer    
Silvi        
Pakuten





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 8/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 13/25
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 16/16





Spoiler: Quests



Find Hallod
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 18, 2021)

"Well I guess it is pretty but nothing to help us with the ol' stabby-stabby."


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 19, 2021)

*"What are you waiting for?"* 

Mortimer holds his torch high, then motions for the others to come.

*"I thought we wanted to catch him? If we disturb the body now, we cannot use it as evidence later."*


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Aug 19, 2021)

Pak shrugs and moves to follow Mortimer.  At the comment of using the body as evidence he speaks up.

*"I don't think our query killed this man.  It takes a long time for a body to calcify like that.  I doubt our suspect was even born when this person died.  But that doesn't mean he is not guilty of other crimes."*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 19, 2021)

Hiromi didn't fancy herself a thief, but her mother had taught her to pick locks, back when they would take things she said that they 'deserved'. 

*"I can probably get into that chest,"* she declared, *"But Morty's right. We should get on with the chase first."*


----------



## Leatherhead (Aug 20, 2021)

With a grunt, Grimby props himself up and puts the box back in his bags.  Nodding, he moves to follow the others.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 28, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/1045
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 1

The party continues along the tunnel after Hallod. It twists and turns, and about ten minutes farther along the air becomes notably cleaner, with a faint scent of grass, and they can see faint natural light ahead. After about another five minutes, the tunnel they have been traversing opens into a cave, and they can see a forest beyond the cave’s mouth. The roots of a large tree block the middle of this entrance, as if the tree had grown into a hillside that has since eroded away. Beyond the tree is a large pond; a path around the water begins to one side beneath a curtain of moss hanging from the tree. The cave itself is piled high with two rows of neatly stacked crates and boxes.

A large, rough looking bald man with a nasty looking scar across his face hopped up onto a berm of earth created by the tree roots. He wore filthy leather armor and played expertly with a nasty kukri in one hand. He aimed a crossbow at the caravan party.

*“I wondered when Bort’s lackey’s would arrive. Let’s do this!”*

The big man pulled a small vial from his armor and tossed back the contents. His body seemed to grow thicker and sturdier.

Then he fired the crossbow at Pakuten, but the bolt skimmed off the kenku’s shoulder armor.

*PLAYERS WON INITIATIVE AND GO FIRST!*



Spoiler: Perception 15



Hallod has set up a pair of spear launcher traps in this room, with rather obvious trip lines stretching from wall to wall between the rows of barrels and crates (these ropes are marked on the map with dotted lines). Due to this obvious nature, anyone about to enter a space occupied by a trip line can attempt a DC 15 Perception check to notice the trigger. Those that fail trigger the trap. Once seen, the ropes are obviously avoided, but characters cannot end their move in a space occupied by a rope without setting off the trap



*Light:* Silvi’s Light spell and Mortimer’s torch

@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



Silvi        21
Pakuten    21
Hiromi        19
Grimsby    14
Mortimer    11
*Hallod        13*





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 8/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 13/25
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 16/16

Hallod (+7)    AC 19            HP 44+5 thp/44    +1 Fort, -2 Will, -2 Perception





Spoiler: Quests



Find Hallod
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 28, 2021)

Silvi is suddenly overcome by a nervous twitch in her eye preventing her from getting much beyond a cursory glance at the battlefield. But the gnome raises her shield, hoping it will catch any wayward bolts, and directs some of her holy energies to Grimsby.

OOC: Heal: 1D8+8 = [8]+8 = 16
Perception: 1D20+7 = [1]+7 = 8 In a week it will have been two years since this game started.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 31, 2021)

Hiromi pulled her short bow and returned fire, then ducked behind some crates. Her arrow passed harmlessly over Hallod's shoulder.









*OOC:*


A1: Draw bow;
A2: Strike Bow: 1D20+7 = [5]+7 = 12 for 1D6 = [6] = 6;
A3: Stride to a spot with cover.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Aug 31, 2021)

Hiromi was wise to Hallod's tricks. As she moved to find a crate to duck behind, she kept an eye out for trouble.









*OOC:*


I think her intent would be to vault over the boxes in the middle and take cover behind the ones in the front row centre, but she'll stop if she spots a tripwire or something
Perception Check: 1D20+6 = [18]+6 = 24


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 1, 2021)

OOC: Yeah, that's high enough. She sees what is in the spoiler text for the Perception check and can easily avoid it.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 1, 2021)

*OOC:*


I missed spotting that spoiler tag. Not as perceptive as our Hiromi!







As Hiromi pushed forward, she spotted a trip rope, *"Yikes!"* she said, *"Watch out, everyone, Hallod's up to his old tricks as usual!"*

She hopped over the trip line, vaulted over a crate, and came down low between the two rows of objects.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 1, 2021)

Unsure what Hallod’s usual tricks are but cautious to a fault, Mortimer ducks behind a crate. 

*”What? Where?”* he hisses at Hiromi. 

Then, louder, he addresses their foe. 

*”Hallod, please surrender. You are outnumbered and your ruse is done. Even if you somehow defeat us, the sheriff will know what you’ve done and you know he won’t care about your no doubt good reasons. Give up now and we may figure out a solution for all of us.”*









*OOC:*



Action 1: Hide behind a crate. 
Action 2: Perception: 1D20+6 = [12]+6 = 18 (failed)
Action 3: Diplomacy: 1D20+7 = [20]+7 = 27 (nat 20)


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 2, 2021)

*"Much obliged."* Grimsby thanks Silvi before turning to their foe.
Hallod's challenge provoked Grimsby to do the same. The dwarf's body seemingly growing to match the growth from the potion. With sudden ferocity, he charges forward, triggering one trap, but avoiding the second. At the end of the charge, the barbarian brings his hammer down. 









*OOC:*



Actions:
1. Rage (-1 AC, +4 Temp HP, +6 melee damage on Oversized weapons)
2+3. Sudden Charge (Stride, Stride, Strike)
Moving next to Hallod, if possible (not quite sure if 40 movement is enough to get up on the birm)  , and attacking.

Proving the trap doesn't do something like stop Grimsby in his tracks, that is.

Perception 1: 1D20+7 = [3]+7 = 10
Perception 2: 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21
Maul Strike with Rage.: 1D20+7 = [15]+7 = 22 1D12+10 = [3]+10 = 13


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 2, 2021)

*"Well, there was that one,"* Hiromi answered Mortimer after Grimsby forced his way through the first trip-rope.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 2, 2021)

Pak squawks as the bolt bounces past him.  He raises his hands and speaks in his native tongue using his magic to cloud Hallod's mind and perhaps even stun him.  He moves, trying to close the distance and engage their adversary in close combat.  He deftly leaps the first rope and continues moving.  He notes the second trigger and prepares to jump it as he closes.









*OOC:*


Perception checks to move past traps.: 1d20+3 *19* 1d20+3 *17*
Action 1 & 2: Casting Daze.  Hallod takes 3 mental damage and must make a will save DC 16.  If critically failed he is Stunned 1
Action 3: Move 25 ft (I think that brings me to the square just before the second rope.)


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 4, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/1045
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 2

Hallod dodged Hiromi’s crossbow bolt and ignored Mortimer’s pleas to turn himself in. *“The sheriff is a joke!”* he said, pulling another bolt from the case at his hip.

Grimsby rushed forward. His foot caught on a rope that set off a spear trap like the one they had first encountered when entering the house. The spear slammed into Grimsby (*13 piercing damage*), though the dwarf continued to barrel up to Hallod, swinging his maul and striking Hallod solidly.

Pak cast a spell at the man, but Hallod laughed and brushed it off (*he crit saved with a natural 20*), dropping the crossbow and drawing his kukri, then viciously attacked Grimsby, first slashing the dwarf with his kukri (*9 slashing damage and flat footed*) and following up with a quick fist to Grimsby’s throat the dwarf didn’t expect (*10 bludgeoning and 3 precision damage, nonlethal*), putting the dwarf on the ground.

*“Hah! Is that the best you got?”*  Hallod laughed.

*PLAYERS ARE UP!

Light:* Silvi’s Light spell and Mortimer’s torch



Spoiler: Combat Map











@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



Silvi        21
Pakuten    21
Hiromi        19
Grimsby    14
Mortimer    11
*Hallod        13*





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 8/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18            HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 0/25    unconscious
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 16/16

Hallod (+7)    AC 19            HP 36/44    +1 Fort, -2 Will, -2 Perception





Spoiler: Quests



Find Hallod
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 4, 2021)

Silvi darts forward to find a position from which she might be able to heal Grimsby. Peeking above the crates her eyes narrow and she points at Hallod, intoning a holy incantation as she takes up Pak's assault on the villain's consciousness.

OOC: Stride and cast _daze _(dc 17, 4 mental damage).


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 6, 2021)

While Hallod stood bragging, Hiromi pulled three arrows out of her quiver and sent them in quick succession. She didn't know why she was so afraid to approach (now not feeling any braver after how quickly Hallod had dropped her friend Grimsby) but she was determined to build to it.









*OOC:*



A1: Strike (Bow): 1D20+6 = [17]+7 = 24 for 1D6 = [4] = 4
A2: Strike (Bow): 1D20+6 = [18]+2 = 20 for 1D6 = [3] = 3
A3: Strike (Bow): 1D20-3 = [7]-3 = 4 miss


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 7, 2021)

Pak brandishes his weapon and it is enveloped in a shimmering light.  As Pak calls on his mystery his muscles grow larger and a battle fervor gleams in his eyes.  Pak rushes Hallod jumping the rope trigger and swinging his katana at the man.  His strike hits but prevents him from getting his shield in position to protect him from any counter attack.









*OOC:*


Action 1: Using a focus to cast Weapon Surge on my katana.  This gives it a +1 to attack and an additional die of damage on my next strike.
Action 2: Move up to Hallod.  I was going to use my second Perception from last turn as I did not have the movement to pass over the trap.  If you want me to re roll the perception let me know.
Action 3: Strike on Hallod: 1d20+6 *24* 2d6+2 *13*

I did not raise my shield so I have a 16 AC next round.  I also am now under my minor curse affect.  This gives me a -2 to AC and saves if I do not make a strike on my turn.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 16, 2021)

Realizing that Hallod will not sway to logic, Mortimer decides that violence is the only way this can end. Now aware that there are trip wires, the barrister looks carefully before moving from cover to cover, hoping to reach their opponent without being noticed.









*OOC:*


Action 1: Check for traps. 1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19
Action 2: Move to next cover, using Stealth. 1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16
Action 3: Check for more traps. 1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 18, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/1045
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 3

Hallod winced as Silvi assaulted his mind with magic, and grunted in pain. It distracted him enough for Hiromi to put two out of three arrows into him. And Pak rushed up the berm to Hallod’s side, slashing at the big man with his katana, putting a significant cut into the man as Mortimer moved in closer to cover.

Hallod growled and turned on Pakuten. His kukri slashed over Pakuten’s armor (*8 slashing damage*), knocking the kenku off balance. Hallod followed it up with a heavy fist to the kidney (*9 nonlethal bludgeoning+2 precision damage*), sending Pak to the ground to join Grimsby in unconsciousness.

*“Who’s next?”* Hallod growled, staring at Mortimer, Silvi, and Hiromi as he licked Pakuten’s blood from his kukri with grinned maliciously, even as he attempted to stay steady on his feet.

*ROUND 3 PLAYERS ARE UP!

Light:* Silvi’s Light spell and Mortimer’s torch



Spoiler: Combat Map









@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



Silvi        21
Pakuten    21
Hiromi        19
Grimsby    14
Mortimer    11
*Hallod        13*





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 8/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18(16)        HP 0/16 Curse: -2 AC and Saves if doesn’t make a Strike, unconscious
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 0/25    unconscious
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 16/16    (not hidden)

Hallod (+7)    AC 19            HP 12/44    +1 Fort, -2 Will, -2 Perception





Spoiler: Quests



Find Hallod
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 18, 2021)

Hiromi stood and raised her bow in one hand as if she were about to surrender. As she did, she took two small daggers from her belt and flung them underhand, low, between the crates in front of her. One struck him in the thigh while the other spun past him as he stumbled.









*OOC:*


A1: Draw
A2: Strike Dagger: 1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20 for 1D4+4 = [4]+4 = 8
A3: Strike Dagger 1D20+3 = [11]+3 = 14 miss


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 19, 2021)

With Hallod being poked full of holes by Hiromi's arrows and her own mental assault having proved effective a moment before Silvi opts to redouble her offensive rather than attempt to revive her companions, both of whom are still at Hallod's mercy should he turn his attention back to them. "There will be plenty of people for you to beat up in dreamland, so time for you to take a nap!" she exclaims as her magical energy pours into Hallod.

OOC: Raising a shield and casting _daze_ again.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 20, 2021)

Mortimer does not even reply to the taunt, as he makes his way ever closer to Hallod. In between crates the barrister throws his dagger at the man, but he does not even wait to see if it hits before taking cover behind the next crate.









*OOC:*


A1: Move.
A2: Throw dagger: 1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10
1D6 = [3] = 3
A3: Hide: 1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15

How close is Mortimer to Hallod now?


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 21, 2021)

OOC: Are you guys not seeing the map? How close does Moritmer want to be? You can be right up on him if you want.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 21, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/1045
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 4

Hallod grunted as Hiromi’s dagger caught his leg. He glowered at her. *“Bitch!”*

Hallod started to step forward, and that’s when Silvi’s spell hit. The big man’s eyes rolled back in his head, and he stiffened (*crit fail!*) before he fell face first off the berm and into the dirt dead.

*Light:* Silvi’s Light spell and Mortimer’s torch


@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



Silvi        21
Pakuten    21
Hiromi        19
Grimsby    14
Mortimer    11
*Hallod        13*





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 8/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18(16)        HP 0/16     unconscious
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 0/25    unconscious
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 16/16

Hallod (+7)    AC 19            HP 0/44    +1 Fort, -2 Will, -2 Perception





Spoiler: Quests



Find Hallod
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 210


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 21, 2021)

OOC: Daze is nonlethal. How would it kill him?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 22, 2021)

*"You got him, Silvi!"* declared Hiromi, *"Good job! Shouldn't have called me that, you!"*

She went over to kick at the body, and then decided to check if he was alive.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 23, 2021)

Mortimer approaches carefully.

*"Make sure to check his pulse, and tie him up just to be sure,"* he advises Hiromi, holding his rapier at the ready should Halod suddenly get up again.









*OOC:*





KahlessNestor said:


> OOC: Are you guys not seeing the map? How close does Moritmer want to be? You can be right up on him if you want.



Oh, I must've missed that. Sorry!


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 23, 2021)

Kaodi said:


> OOC: Daze is nonlethal. How would it kill him?



OOC: Ah, okay. I didn't realize that. Then he's unconscious. Either way, the fight is over.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 23, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/1050
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

Checking Hallod found the man unconscious, though still bleeding badly from the party’s assault. It was easy enough to tie the man up (*if you have something to do that with*). A search of his body produced a key, likely for the strongbox.

Also found is a note on a scrap of parchment. The handwriting was different from any that you have come across so far, plain and very severe, as if self-taught.

_Hallod,

The final shipment of corpse blood is due in just over a week, and it is the last
thing I need from that greedy bastard, Bort. I’ve enclosed a parting gift for him
that should ensure he never tells anyone of our dealings. Be sure that he gets it,
my darling.

Drop off the reagents as soon as they arrive. My work is almost done. You will
find your usual reward in the stump.

—V_

*OOC: Everyone gets a Hero Point for defeating Hallod.* This should be your second (you should have started with 1).

*Light:* Silvi’s Light spell and Mortimer’s torch


@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



Silvi        21
Pakuten    21
Hiromi        19
Grimsby    14
Mortimer    11





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 8/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18(16)        HP 0/16     unconscious
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 0/25    unconscious
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 16/16





Spoiler: Quests



Find Hallod
Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 430


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 23, 2021)

*"Oooh. He was in league with some kind of cultist or necromancer or something!"* Hiromi declared, *"And our Bort wasn't quite innocent! Imagine smuggling corpse blood! Still, he didn't deserve to die for it."*


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 24, 2021)

Mortimer takes a sturdy length of rope from his pack and starts tying up Hallod's wrists and ankles.

*"Corpse blood? That's odd. I'm not sure if that's against the law, however... I need to get back to the books to check."*

He looks over and politely asks for the note. *"I'll keep this for now. It's an important piece of evidence."*









*OOC:*


Curious to see if Mortimer knows anything about local laws regarding corpse blood:
Legal Lore: 1D20+4 = [3]+4 = 7


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 24, 2021)

*"Hmm. Maybe it's not illegal." *mused Hiromi, *"But he wouldn't be making any friends selling it. And I can't imagine how the buyer would ever be any savory type. Here's my proof: His buyer had him killed."*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 26, 2021)

OOC: As far as Mortimer knows, there is no law against trading corpse blood.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 27, 2021)

*"Exactly,"* Mortimer agrees, *"And this note is practically a confession. It incrimates Hallod here, too."*

He looks around for a moment. *"I think this is enough to convince the sheriff. We've got the note, and a suspect. I suppose we need to find that 'V' person to tie up loose ends. Does anyone know where that stump is, where Hallod would find his reward?"*


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 27, 2021)

*OOC:*


Are Grimsby and I still unconscious?


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 27, 2021)

*OOC:*


Oh, I forgot! Mortimer will first rush to their aid, useless though he is at medicine, before asking the questions above. Sorry!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 27, 2021)

*OOC:*


Me too! Trained Medicine Check: 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9







*"Hey, Grims!"* said Hiromi, gently shaking Grimsby and checking him for injury, *"Are you okay?"*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Sep 28, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/1120
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

It took about ten minutes, but Grimsby and Pakuten finally came back to consciousness (*1 hp*). Groggy and a bit worse for wear, they at least weren’t dead. Hallod took about ten minutes longer, but he eventually came around, as well.

OOC: If you are *trained* in Medicine, *and* you have a *healer’s kit*, you can *Treat Wounds* to restore hit points. Otherwise they will need spells or time to heal up.

*Light:* Silvi’s Light spell and Mortimer’s torch


@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



Silvi        21
Pakuten    21
Hiromi        19
Grimsby    14
Mortimer    11





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 8/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18(16)        HP 1/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 1/25
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 16/16





Spoiler: Unclaimed Loot



Hallod’s unopened chest.
A key to Hallod’s chest.





Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 430


----------



## Leatherhead (Sep 28, 2021)

*"mmMm."* Grimsby clawed himself up onto his feet. *"What happened? Did we win?"*


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 29, 2021)

Silvi withdraws her healer's kit and gets to work on Grimsby's and Pakuten's wounds. Unfortunately with the dwarf she does not seem to make much headway and so ends up relying on a magic spell to path him up a bit. But she has better luck with Pakuten.

Medicine - Grimsby: 1D20+7 = [3]+7 = 10
Medicine - Pakuten: 1D20+7 = [15]+7 = 22
Pakuten: 2D8 = [8, 2] = 10
Heal - Grimsby: 1D8+8 = [1]+8 = 9


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Sep 29, 2021)

*"I think we did win!"* said Hiromi to Grimsby, *"But I'm afraid that it's not quite over yet. Hallod had a boss. I think we should see if we can find out who it is."*


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 29, 2021)

Mortimer nods in agreement, as he looks Grimsby and Pakuten over.

*"Feeling good enough to move?"* he asks gently. He then gets back to the tied-up Hallod, making sure he doesn't crawl away.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Sep 29, 2021)

Pak blinks his eyes and shakes his head.  He scans the battlefield seeing Silvi tending to his wounds.  He nods in thanks and continues to look around seeing Hallod tied up and unconscious.  His desperate charge at the man seems to have given his allies the opening to finish off their adversary.  He pushes himself up to a sitting position and winces.  

*"So we won."*  Pak opens his beak in a smile. *"So it sounds like this goes deeper than we thought."*

Pak nods at Hiromi's response.

*"One probelm at a time.  Let's deal with Hallod first then we can dig deeper into this other mystery."*


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 2, 2021)

*"Good 'nough fer headin back out." *Grimsby strains himself up to his feet. *"What needs to be carried?"*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 2, 2021)

*"You can carry Hallod!"* answered Hiromi, then she started to laugh. She looked a little embarrassed after her outburst. She hadn't realized how much tension she was holding.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 3, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/1225
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

Grimsby hauled Hallod to his feet. He was conscious now, if still a bit groggy for some reason. The big dwarf also still carried the locked chest they had found in Hallod’s hideout.

The heavy rain is still pouring down when they emerge from Hallod’s ramshackle house. A muddy trek through the rain back to the Feedmill finds Rolth, the sheriff, lounging in a chair under the porch awning with a sandwich and an ale. The Feedmill appears to have reopened for business. Rolth belches, wipes some mustard off the front of his tunic, and shifts his prodigious gut as he scratches at it.

Tamil, the half orc that was the deceased Bort’s Number Two, looks up from where she and the other members of the caravan are hunkered down across from the feedmill in their tents. She gets up and crosses the square in the rain to meet you as well.


@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



Silvi        
Pakuten    
Hiromi        
Grimsby    
Mortimer





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 8/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18(16)        HP 11/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 10/25
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 16/16





Spoiler: Unclaimed Loot



Hallod’s unopened chest.
A key to Hallod’s chest.





Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 430


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 7, 2021)

At this point, soaked to the bone and muddy to boot, hair bedraggled and pale from the cold and blood loss, Silvi can only bob her head a few times as Tamil approaches. "So Bort was somebody's loose end," she says and nodding a couple more times. "He was supplying some icky stuff and his buyer did not want anyone to find out. But we did! Yeah, we did..."


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 11, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/1225
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

Tamli caught the last of what Silvi said and frowned. She shook rain from her hair as she stepped onto the porch. *“Did you find out who was behind it then?”* the big half-orc woman asked. *“Who wanted Bort dead?”*

Rolf was already calling into the Feedmill for some farmers to take Hallod and chain him up in a nearby barn until the circuit judge came around at the end of the month.


@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



Silvi        
Pakuten    
Hiromi        
Grimsby    
Mortimer





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 8/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18(16)        HP 11/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 10/25
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 16/16





Spoiler: Unclaimed Loot



Hallod’s unopened chest.
A key to Hallod’s chest.





Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 430


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 11, 2021)

"The _mysterious_ V," replies Silvi with emphasis in a spooky voice. "Bort was supplying V with shipments of blood from fresh corpses," the gnome says with a shiver. "Now I may have fallen asleep during my lessons about the dark arts but I do not think anything good comes from hoarding a supply of icky red goo from dead people."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 11, 2021)

*"Exactly!"* said Hiromi, backing up her friend.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 12, 2021)

Mortimer nods in agreement.

*"Perhaps Hallod will reveal the identity of this 'V' person,"* he says, both to Tamli and to Rolth. *"Maybe he will cooperate better if his testimony against his former co-conspiritor leads to a reduced sentence for himself?"*

With that, he looks at the sheriff pointedly.


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 15, 2021)

Grimsby keeps a firm grip on Hallod while nodding along with the conversation. His eyes keeping focused on the man's hands.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 15, 2021)

*"Awright, Hallod." *said Hiromi with a cold stare, *"Tell us who this 'V' is, or I'll gut you like a fish."*

She twirled a blade in one hand with an easy grace.









*OOC:*


Hiromi's Intimidate Check: 1D20+3 = [19]+3 = 22


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 15, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/1230
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

Tamli frowned at the mention of the corpse blood. *“I didn’t know about that,”* she said. *“But then Bort handled the contracts and such. I just wrangled the useless people.”* She looked over at the other caravan workers huddled around the fire beneath tarps by the wagons, though she had a fond smile on her face as she said it. *“Any idea who this V is?”*

Hallod just glowered at Hiromi when she started to question him, and spat at her.

*“All right. Enough of that!”* Rolf said, cuffing the man hard behind the head. *“Chain him up, boys!”*

As Hallod is dragged off toward the barn, a figure emerges from the heavy downpour. She wears a dark brown cloak trimmed with leaves against the rain and pulls a simple wooden sledge behind her, loaded with something covered by a tarp.


@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



Silvi        
Pakuten    
Hiromi        
Grimsby    
Mortimer





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 8/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18(16)        HP 11/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 10/25
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 16/16





Spoiler: Unclaimed Loot



Hallod’s unopened chest.
A key to Hallod’s chest.





Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Who is V?





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 430


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 18, 2021)

Silvi fails to notice the stranger at first because she has retreated to cover from the rain with the lockbox and key recovered from Hallod. Kneeling down she places the box on the ground for a moment as she fumbles with key. It drops into the mud but she picks it up again and rubs it clean before holding it up in front of her with a small, wicked smile before inserting it into the lock and turning.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 18, 2021)

Hiromi was immediately curious about the new arrival. She approached and said, *"Hello, friend and welcome! I'm sure we can find a place out of the rain for you and your burden. What brings you here on such a dreary day?"*

She looked to see if the Feedmill was reopen and led the stranger to shelter.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 20, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/1235
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

Silvi eagerly took Hallod’s chest aside with the key they had found on Hallod. She puts the key in the lock, but unfortunately she didn’t check the chest first. A spine sprung out of the lock frame and pierced her finger. (* 1 piercing damage*) She hissed and shook her finger, feeling the burn of poison, but that eventually faded (*Success on Fort save*).

Silvi finished opening the chest, she found several pieces of parchment. There were *14 receipts* that corresponded to transactions they had found in Bort’s ledgers. A *parchment scrap* listed each transaction with prices listed as slightly higher than in Bort’s books, indicating that Hallod was skimming. That was probably the origin of the *21 gold pieces and 37 silver pieces* in the chest, all that remained of that embezzled coin. Silvi turned over the transaction list and found that on the back was a crudely drawn *map* of Hallod’s cave system helpfully labeled HIDEOUT. From there, a winding path was drawn to what looked like a clearing with a tree stump labeled DROP POINT. (*30 XP*)

Hiromi moved out into the rain to address the new arrival. The Feedmill was open again to get out of the rain. The cloaked woman moved her sledge as close under the eaves as she could and removed the tarp, revealing the bodies of several slain wolves. She turned to Hiromi, and despite having her cloak’s hood pulled low, Hiromi could make out weathered lips and a slender
chin. In a pointed tone, the stranger asked, “Is this your work?”

Hiromi notes that one of the wolves is the blighted one they had fought on the road just before arriving in Etran’s Folly.


@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



Silvi        
Pakuten    
Hiromi        
Grimsby    
Mortimer





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 7/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18(16)        HP 11/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 10/25
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 16/16





Spoiler: Unclaimed Loot



*Silvi:* 21 gp, 37 sp, receipts, map





Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Who is V?





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 460


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 20, 2021)

Smarting from the needle prick and now semi-delirious Silvi puts her finger up to her lips to suck out the poison while casting a sidelong glance at the other proceedings. Turning her head away to obscure what she is doing she spits out the poison, hoping that no one else saw her and noticed her rookie mistake. Shuffling through the contents of the box the gnome cannot help be disappointed though. There was a good deal of coin and evidence but nothing that really piqued her interest.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 20, 2021)

*"Oh yes,"* answered Hiromi, *"Poor things were rabid and starving. Attacked us on the road. There wasn't much we could do but put them down, I'm sorry to say."*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 22, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Hallod’s home
Summer/Day 3/1240
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

*“I am Noala Kesrir,”* the woman introduced herself to Hiromi, pushing back her hood to reveal an older elf woman with blonde hair and green eyes. Her face still held the elven beauty, but was worn and weathered. *“May I speak with you and your friends privately?”* she asked.

Delma appeared in the Feedmill’s doorway. *“Get inside out of the rain, Noala!”* the innkeeper said. *“Let’s get something warm in you.”

“Please join me?”* Noala asked the party.

Sheriff Rolth rolled his eyes. *“These folks don’t have time for your tree problems, elf!”* he said as he scratched his prodigious belly.


@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



Silvi        
Pakuten    
Hiromi        
Grimsby    
Mortimer





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 7/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18(16)        HP 11/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 10/25
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 16/16





Spoiler: Unclaimed Loot



*Silvi:* 21 gp, 37 sp, receipts, map





Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Who is V?





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 460


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 22, 2021)

Silvi gathers up the contents of the lockbox and clambers to her feet. "The more problems the merrier!" the gnome exclaims, half-crazed. "I feel like I am about ready to fade right away. So I, for one, would be happy to take a moment inside to sit down and listen to your tree problems. Well, as long as you do not not it against me if I pass out in the middle of it, hahahahaha, ah, ha..." With that she wobbles into the Feedmill and out of the rain.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 22, 2021)

Hiromi pulled a chair for Silvi and steadied her with a hand while speaking to Noala, *"Yes, we'd be happy to hear about your tree troubles. Maybe you could help us in return."*


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Oct 22, 2021)

Pak shrugs and follows the others into the Feedmill.  He takes a chair and sits looking at Noala waiting for her to speak.


----------



## Leatherhead (Oct 23, 2021)

Grimsby takes a chair and whispers an aside to Hiromi* "Is yer friend quite 'right?"*


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 23, 2021)

Leatherhead said:


> Grimsby takes a chair and whispers an aside to Hiromi* "Is yer friend quite 'right?"*




Hiromi whispered back, *"She was injured earlier, but I think it's not quite as bad as she's making it out to be. She'll be fine."*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 24, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Feedmill
Summer/Day 3/1245
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

Noala followed the party inside and removed her wet cloak, hanging it on the rack by the door to dry, then pulled out a chair by a table away from the fire, since it was still hot and muggy, despite the rain. Through it all, one could notice she avoided using her right hand, which was encased in an oddly shaped leather gauntlet.

*“These wolves aren’t the first, and I am
afraid they won’t be the last,”* Noala said. *“I will need to burn them when the rain stops and things dry out.”* She thanked Delma as the innkeeper brought them all a hearty bowl of stew and full mugs of ale.

*“A few  years ago, a single group of trees started to sicken. That’s turned into unconnected pockets of dead and dying plants. Worse, some animals living in these locations have strange mutations and started to become hostile. I can’t find a cause. The only common element is that the blight started in a grove of very large, very old trees. I tried to report it, but Sheriff Rolth doesn’t find it important enough to bother anyone about.

“Now things are getting worse. The forest itself is turning sour. Plants and trees are withering, bearing bitter fruit that sickens and kills those who eat it. If you’ve been out to the old orchard, you’ve seen it. The blight is growing, and I need your help to stop it.”*


@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



Silvi        
Pakuten    
Hiromi        
Grimsby    
Mortimer





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 7/19(13) (drained 6)
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18(16)        HP 11/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 10/25
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 16/16





Spoiler: Unclaimed Loot



*Silvi:* 21 gp, 37 sp, receipts, map





Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Who is V?





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 460


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 24, 2021)

Hiromi considered. This seemed like a distraction from the task at hand, but what was left to do beyond identifying the mysterious 'V'? Had they not cleared their names? In addition, she felt that helping out the locals would go a long way toward improving any lingering accusations of wrong-doing.

*"Sure, I'm in."* she said, *"I bet my buddy Grimsby will help too, won'tcha Grims? Silvi? Your cheeks are looking pink again, but maybe you wanna sit this one out?"*


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 25, 2021)

Mortimer holds on to the receipts and keeps studying them over and over, while half-listening to the elf woman. He knows there is a good case for them, and against both Hallod and the mysterious V. The barrister wants to be absolutely sure he hasn't missed anything.









*OOC:*


Legal Lore: 1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22







He is amused that their little group has already become a beacon of hope to villagers in need, but on the other hand, the local law enforcement being far from helpful surely makes it easier to call upon friendly strangers. 

*"Once we have the case ready for trial, I think nothing will prevent us from looking into this,"* he proclaims.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Oct 26, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Feedmill
Summer/Day 3/1250
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

Sheriff Rolth waddled past the table to get another ale. *“Yeah, you folks are off the hook,”* he told them. *“You got me the killer, so I got no need to keep ya.”

“But if you find out who was behind all this, I would be very grateful,”* Tamil put in. *“If it’s a matter of compensation, I could probably scrape something together. I have a little bit saved away.”*


@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



Silvi        
Pakuten    
Hiromi        
Grimsby    
Mortimer





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 13/19
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18(16)        HP 11/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 10/25
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 16/16





Spoiler: Unclaimed Loot



*Silvi:* 21 gp, 37 sp, receipts, map





Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Who is V?
Help Noala investigate the blight.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 460


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 26, 2021)

*"It looks like we're free to help out Noala, then!"* said Hiromi with only a hint of apprehension.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 29, 2021)

Silvi eyes are closed and she is leaning back in the chair, but she manages to take the hand of her larger friend in her own. "Bless you, Hiromi, my dear friend," she says overdramatically. "Should I not perish in the night, drawn away in a dream to my Mistress's side, I am sure this sickness will have broken and I will be most capable to minister to the further woes of this poor, blighted village." Suddenly putting the back of one hand up to her forehead she adds emphatically, "Pray for my recovery."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Oct 30, 2021)

*"Oh you poor thing,"* said Hiromi with only a little mock-sympathy, *"Let's see if this place has some nice warm broth and a blanket."*

She may have teased a little, but she went about getting those things as best she could.


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 3, 2021)

*"I'm always looking fer more work."* Grimsby nods along with the conversation.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 3, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Feedmill
Summer/Day 3/1255
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), light wind, heavy rain
Round 0

*“I would be willing to train you in wilderness survival and ranged combat techniques if you could help me,”* Noala told them. *“We will leave at first light for the nearest blight, though the bigger ones lie deep in the forest, so pack for a long journey. I thank you sincerely,”* the elf told them.


@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



Silvi        
Pakuten    
Hiromi        
Grimsby    
Mortimer





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 13/19
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18(16)        HP 11/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 10/25
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 16/16





Spoiler: Unclaimed Loot



*Silvi:* 21 gp, 37 sp, receipts, map





Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Who is V?
Help Noala investigate the blight.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 460


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 11, 2021)

To Silvi the horse does not seem sufficiently dead and so she flutters her eyelids as if struggling to remain conscious and quietly wails, "But what of Taaalmooooore?"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 11, 2021)

*"You rest up."* said Hiromi, patting Silvi on the head, *"Let us worry about ol'Talmore's ghost."*

... She had no plan to return to that place any time soon.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 11, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Feedmill
Summer/Day 4/0900
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), no wind, no rain
Round 0

OOC: I’ve applied your HP recovery from your rest. (Con mod x level)

The next morning at dawn the party roused itself and met Noala outside for the trek to the blight. The day dawned hot with no breeze for any relief, and the rain had stopped, though it was muggy.

*“I’ll lead you to the blight,”* Noala told them. *“You go in and explore while I go around the area and place snares on the trails so we can contain any affected creatures that might escape. Once we’ve flushed out the area, we can investigate more fully.”*

They all set off out of town and into the woods. It took about three hours of hiking along a winding game path to reach the blighted area, the first signs being that the trees and plants were a sickly green color with spots of brown. Soon, the forest smelled of sweet rot, and the trees looked entirely unhealthy, their bark peeling off in sticky black strips.

The presence of rot increased with every step they took, and Noala slowed to a stop, turned to look at you, saying, *“This is where those wolves came from, I am sure of it. Somewhere ahead is their den, but I will leave that for you to explore. If you need my help, you will find me out here. I am going to set up snares and make sure nothing gets out of this rotten copse.”*

The trail continued on ahead. As they traveled,  the ground softened and squelched underfoot due to the sticky runoff from all the dying plants. Soon after, the trail opened into an area with tall trees but little underbrush. The path continued toward the rotting remains of a truly titanic tree and, under its roots, there appears to be a small cave.



Spoiler: Perception 18



In the center of the clearing is a trio of small, sickly-looking thorn bushes grouped together. There appears to be a wolf carcass on the ground between them, and the plants have wrapped their tendrils around the corpse.



*Map is up at the link below.*



Spoiler: Combat Map



*https://app.roll20.net/join/11243108/ER6Tdw*



@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



Silvi        
Pakuten    
Hiromi        
Grimsby    
Mortimer





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 16/19
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18(16)        HP 13/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 13/25
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 16/16





Spoiler: Loot



*Silvi:* 21 gp, 37 sp, receipts, map
*Unclaimed:* Silver rapier





Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Who is V?
Help Noala investigate the blight.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 460


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 11, 2021)

*Hey, what's this?"* whispered Hiromi. She didn't know if anything was around that might hear her, but she didn't want to find out. She slipped over to a group of thorn bushes and carefully poked at something with a stick.









*OOC:*


She'll further investigate. Perception Check: 1D20+6 = [14]+6 = 20 (the initial one. I don't know what would be best to further investigate.) Let's call it medicine Check: 1D20+4 = [19]+4 = 23


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 12, 2021)

Feeling rather uncomfortable in the great outdoors, Mortimer moves cautiously. After a few steps on dried leaves and twigs, the barrister quickly learns where to place his feet to make the least amount of noise, and soon he moves as silently as ever.

Wielding a short walking stick, which looks far too frail to be an effective weapon, somehow Mortimer manages to strike through the area.

He has no idea what to look for. His field of expertise is the law, and the people that may or may not break them; here only a few rules apply and there is no trial before punishment. Therefore he decides to follow on the heels of those who seem to know a little of what they're doing.









*OOC:*


Practising my stealth: 
1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21

Then Perception to notice the spoiler tag: 
1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14 (nope)


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 12, 2021)

That morning Silvi was feeling much more herself again and whistled cheerfully as she braided her hair and prayed upon the meaning of her dreams. Today she was opting for two simply braids, tied off about two inches from the ends with ribbons, and pulled in front of her shoulders.

"Another poor doggie," she said with a sigh as soon as they entered the clearing, her smaller stature perhaps giving her a clearer view between the bushes. How strange for the bushes to have grown so quickly around the corpse...

OOC: I went back through day three and Silvi only used three heal spells so presumably she had them available to cast the previous night (and using them is probably faster than rolling a bunch of medicine checks).

Heal: 1D8+8 = [7]+8 = 15, for Grimsby.
Heal: 1D8 = [6] = 6, 3 actions, everyone in The Feedmill?

Perception: 1D20+7 = [20]+7 = 27
Nature: 1D20+7 = [16]+7 = 23, recall knowledge.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 12, 2021)

Pak grimaces as his talons squelch into the ground on each step.  Each step as they move further into the blighted region brings an involuntary shake of his foot to clear the ooze.  As they enter the clearing he looks around he notices the corpse at the same time as several others.

*"This can't be natural."*  Pak looks at the small cave under the tree.  *"And why must everything be underground."*









*OOC:*


Perception check: 1d20+3 *20*
Occultism check to recall knowledge.: 1d20+3 *23*


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 13, 2021)

*"Obliged." *Grimsby thanks Silvi for tending to his wounds. *"Hate t' see what would happ'n if this rot seeped in."

"I'll go first."* He adds as he marches forward, after seeing Pak balk at the cave.










*OOC:*


 Grimsby will just walk on by those bushes like they aren't ominous and head to the cave.
Perception Check: 1D20+7 = [4]+7 = 11


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 15, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Feedmill
Summer/Day 4/0905
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), no wind, no rain
Round 1

Hiromi noted to the others that the death of the wolf corpse looked recent. Silvi noticed it was a bit odd that the plants had all grown so around the corpse so recently.

As Hiromi and the others got within twenty feet of the bushes, they started to rattle and shake violently, and then Silvi recalled they were a creature called bloodlash bushes! She knew that bludgeoning or piercing wouldn’t be as effective against them as other forms of attack.

*PARTY WINS INITIATIVE! PLAYERS GO FIRST.

See Combat Map below.*



Spoiler: Combat Map



*https://app.roll20.net/join/11243108/ER6Tdw*



@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



*Party        18.6*
Hiromi        25
Mortimer    24
Silvi        18
Grimsby    15
Pakuten    11

*Enemies        15*
Bloodlash Blue    18
Bloodlash Red        15
Bloodlash Green    12





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 19/19
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18(16)        HP 16/16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 25/25
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 16/16

Bloodlash Red (+6)    AC 16        HP 35/35
Bloodlash Blue (+6)    AC 16        HP 35/35
Bloodlash Green (+6)    AC 16        HP 35/35





Spoiler: Loot



*Silvi:* 21 gp, 37 sp, receipts, map
*Unclaimed:* Silver rapier





Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Who is V?
Help Noala investigate the blight.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 460


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 15, 2021)

Mortimer sighs as he watches the very plants move to attack them. Back home he used to have a few potted plants, some of which attracted bugs for extra nutrition, but none of them ever actually moved to harm more mobile targets. There was an elegance in simply waiting for a fly to land on a slippery flower, entrapping it in liquid acid, which spoke to the young barrister-in-training.

Not so much this perversion of plant life. Perhaps they could trim it back to a more reasonable, and manageable, size?

Producing his dagger and holding it in front of him, Mortimer tries to find the best place to cut away leaves or branches.









*OOC:*


A1. Draw dagger.
A2. Study target for weak spots: I guess that's Perception? 
1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19
A3. Move next to ally. (I have no Roll20 account, so I can't see the map. Mortimer will move next to any close ally so that he doesn't have to face an enemy alone.)


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 15, 2021)

Quickly coming to the conclusion that she does not have any obvious tools to deal with hostile flora, at least any that do not involve her get entangled in melee, Silvi falls back on the blind hope that these bushes have something resembling a mind to stun with her magic. "You have to cut them, not poke or whack them!" she exclaims, "Unless you are a tiny gnome girl with no arm strength or hand-eye coordination to speak of."

OOC: Casting _daze_ and _shield_ and generally passing the time until _heal_ is needed. If you need a picture for Silvi for the token there is a picture from the PathfinderWiki Bleaching page that was the inspiration for my image of Silvi. Except, you know, cheery, and colourful, and, uh, not grey and dour.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 15, 2021)

Pak raises his shield for protection and moves towards the now shaking bushes.  As he closes on the plant he slashes at it with his katana.  Pak then settles into a Tengu sword form preparing for the bushes to counter attack.









*OOC:*


A1 - Raise shield
A2 - Move upto one of the bushes
A3 - Katana strike at bush.: 1d20+5 *22* 1d6+2 *6*

Not sure if I can get in melee range of any of the bushes.  If not I will cast Daze instead.


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 16, 2021)

Grimsby takes heed of Silvi's warning.* "Mauls no gud then."* After a moment of thinking he digs in his pack, takes out one of the vials of alchemist fire, and hurls it at the plant in the middle. *"This should work."*









*OOC:*


Manipulate to take out a vial of lesser alchemist fire.
Strike using a Bomb Throw.
Throwing lesser alchemist fire: 1D20+4 = [14]+4 = 18
1D8 = [7] = 7
1d8 fire damage, 1 persistent fire damage, and 1 fire splash damage to all creatures within 5 feet.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 22, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Feedmill
Summer/Day 4/0905
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), no wind, no rain
Round 2

Mortimer drew his dagger and studied the bushes for a bit. He wasn’t sure, but they looked a little dry. Maybe fire would work well?

Silvi cast magic at one of the bushes to daze it. It seemed to push through most of it, though it did flinch.

Pakuten, however, did better. The tengu strode forward and cast daze as well, and the push seemed to writhe in pain and then slump, shivering.

Grimsby pulled out a flask of alchemist fire and threw it at the bushes. It exploded over the first bush and splashed on the others. All of the bushes seemed to scream in pain, and the fire seemed to do more damage than it should have.

The sagging bush seemed to recover itself. Two vines lashed out, one at Grimsby and one at Mortimer. The vine struck Grimsby (*18*) and stabbed into the dwarf, slicing open his skin. (*9 slashing damage, 1 persistent bleed damage*).

The other vine struck Mortimer (*19*), also slicing him open (*5 slashing damage, 1 persistent bleed damage*).

The fire from the alchemist's fire burned that bush even more.

The second bush shuffled up to Pakuten, striking out at both the tengu and Grimsby. The vine struck Pakuten hard (*30, critical hit for 24 slashing*), downing the tengu and leaving him bleeding on the ground.

The vine attacking Grimsby missed the dwarf, however.

The third bush moved to the party’s other flank and attacked Mortimer twice. The first vine sliced him (*23, 5 slashing damage, +1 persistent bleed*), as did the second vine, (*19, 12 slashing damage, +1 persistent bleed*) leaving the barrister bleeding in the dirt, as well.

*PLAYERS ARE UP!

Silvi* did *2 damage* to Red Bush.
*Pakistan* did *4 damage and stunned 1* to Red Bush.
*Grimsby* did *12* *fire damage* and *6 persistent fire damage* to Red Bush, *6 fire splash damage* to Blue and Green Bush.
Red Bush did *5 slashing* damage and *1 persistent bleed damage *to *Mortimer.*
Red Bush took *6 persistent fire damage* and failed his flat check so is still on fire.
Blue Bush stride, strike, strike doing a *critical hit* on Pakuten for *24 slashing damage* and missed Grimsby.
Green Bush did *17 slashing, +2 persistent bleed* to down Mortimer.
*Mortimer* is *dying 1* and has *3 persistent bleed damage*. The bleed damage is taken at the end of Mortimer’s turn and then he does a DC 15 flat check.
*Pakuten* is *dying 2* because of the crit, and has *1 persistent bleed* damage he will take at the end of his turn. Make a DC 15 flat check to end the bleed.

*See Combat Map below.*



Spoiler: Combat Map



*https://app.roll20.net/join/11243108/ER6Tdw*








@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



*Party        18.6*
Hiromi        25
Mortimer    24
Silvi        18
Grimsby    15
Pakuten    11

*Enemies        15*
Bloodlash Blue    18
Bloodlash Red        15
Bloodlash Green    12





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 19/19
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18(16)        HP 0/16 1 persistent bleed, dying 2
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 16/25 1 persistent bleed damage
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 0/16 3 persistent bleed damage, dying 1

Bloodlash Red (+6)    AC 16        HP 11/35 6 persistent fire damage
Bloodlash Blue (+6)    AC 16        HP 29/35
Bloodlash Green (+6)    AC 16        HP 29/35





Spoiler: Loot



*Silvi:* 21 gp, 37 sp, receipts, map
*Unclaimed:* Silver rapier





Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Who is V?
Help Noala investigate the blight.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 460


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 22, 2021)

Pak continues to bleed as he lays unconscious on the ground.









*OOC:*


Flat check to stop bleeding: 1d20 *6*

Also I am pretty sure persistent damage does not stack if it is the same type.  Below is from the SRD.

_Multiple Persistent Damage Conditions

You can be simultaneously affected by multiple persistent damage conditions so long as they have different damage types. If you would gain more than one persistent damage condition with the same damage type, the higher amount of damage overrides the lower amount. The damage you take from persistent damage occurs all at once, so if something triggers when you take damage, it triggers only once; for example, if you’re dying with several types of persistent damage, the persistent damage increases your dying condition only once._

So Mortimer should only be under 1 Persistent Bleed Damage.



			Conditions – PF2 SRD


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 22, 2021)

*"Aah! Pak! Morty!"* cried Hiromi and she tried to drag Mortimer clear of the bushes and began to work to stop the bleeding.









*OOC:*


I don't know if I can move him without provoking an attack.
A1: Drag Mortimer 5?
A2 & 3: First Aid (Medicine) to stop the bleeding Check: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20 Give him another flat check?
(I swear the longer this game goes, the more I forget how to play PF2. Sorry!)


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 22, 2021)

Especially with Hiromi tending to Mortimer's wounds Silvi feels it is pertinent to focus all of her energy on Pakuten. The gnome says a prayer to Desna as she waves her hand in the air and then points to the tengu. She hopes he will be able to able to bring his own magic to bear before the bushes renew their attack.

OOC: Casting _shield_ and _heal_.
Heal: 1D8+8 = [6]+8 = 14


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 24, 2021)

The violence around the dwarf brings out the violence within the dwarf. He summons his rage, turns to the northern bush (it's the closest) and swings his maul wildly, somehow the bush manages to dodge.
*"Don' let 'em surround us!"*








*OOC:*


Rage.
Stride.
Strike.
Maul Strike with Rage.: 1D20+7 = [7]+7 = 14
1D12+10 = [2]+10 = 12

This seems like a good time to consider retreating


----------



## KahlessNestor (Nov 24, 2021)

OOC @VLAD the Destroyer: Unfortunately, bloodlash bushes have this ability.

Weeping Wounds A bloodlash bush’s vines cause terrible lacerations that continue to bleed. A creature hit with a vine attack takes 1 persistent bleed damage (2 on a critical hit). Unlike other forms of persistent damage, this damage is cumulative, to a maximum of 5 persistent bleed damage but it can be stopped like any other persistent bleed damage. VINE LASHER CREAT


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 30, 2021)

Mortimer lies bleeding, tended by Hiromi. There is a lot of blood running from the man's chest, already ruining his outfit.









*OOC:*


Sorry for my absence; busy week. 

Flat check: 1D20 = [11] = 11

Does what Hiromi do help in that check?


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 30, 2021)

*OOC:*


Since I was healed by Silvi do I get a turn this round? I can't remember the rule and don't have my book on me at the moment.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 1, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Feedmill
Summer/Day 4/0910
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), no wind, no rain
Round 2.2

Pakutan continued to bleed out as he lay in the dirt.

Hiromi dragged the unconscious Mortimer back a bit from the fight and attempted to stop the lawyer from bleeding out.

Silvi prayed to her god, healing Pakutan, leaving him wounded, but conscious on the ground.

OOC: Not rolling the round just yet. *Mortimer*, Hiromi gave you an extra flat check for the bleeding, so go ahead and make another roll. Hopefully you can stop it! *Pakistan,* since your initiative count is after Silvi’s, yes, you can still act this round. You are *prone* and *Wounded 1* next to one of the bushes.

*See Combat Map below.*



Spoiler: Combat Map



*https://app.roll20.net/join/11243108/ER6Tdw*







@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



*Party        18.6*
Hiromi        25
Mortimer    24
Silvi        18
Grimsby    15
Pakuten    11

*Enemies        15*
Bloodlash Blue    18
Bloodlash Red        15
Bloodlash Green    12





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 19/19 shield
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18(16)        HP 14/16 Wounded 1
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 16/25 1 persistent bleed damage
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 0/16 3 persistent bleed damage, dying 1

Bloodlash Red (+6)    AC 16        HP 11/35 6 persistent fire damage
Bloodlash Blue (+6)    AC 16        HP 29/35
Bloodlash Green (+6)    AC 16        HP 29/35





Spoiler: Loot



*Silvi:* 21 gp, 37 sp, receipts, map
*Unclaimed:* Silver rapier





Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Who is V?
Help Noala investigate the blight.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 460


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Dec 1, 2021)

Pak is brought back to consciousness by Silvia's healing magic.  He gasps and stands surveying the area.  Seeing Mortimer on the ground being tended to by Hiromi he gathers his magic and speaks the words of a healing spell.









*OOC:*


Action 1: Standing from prone.
Action 2 & 3: Casting Heal on Mortimer. Heal on Mortimer: 1d8+8 *11*


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 2, 2021)

*OOC:*





KahlessNestor said:


> *Mortimer*, Hiromi gave you an extra flat check for the bleeding, so go ahead and make another roll. Hopefully you can stop it!



extra flat check: 1D20 = [12] = 12


Edit:


VLAD the Destroyer said:


> Seeing Mortimer on the ground being tended to by Hiromi he gathers his magic and speaks the words of a healing spell.



Thanks!


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 2, 2021)

Whatever Hiromi was doing, Mortimer didn't stop bleeding. His clothes were becoming increasingly drenched in blood, until Pak used magic to heal his wounds.

Opening his eyes in shock, Mortimer gasps. Understanding dawns as he sees Hiromi and Pak standing over him, and finding his composure, the barrister nods at both in thanks.

Then he looks over at the murderous bushes.

*"Burn it,"* he says coldly, not wishing to come close to the twisted vegetation again.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 2, 2021)

*"I'm afraid that I'm not good for much here."* said Hiromi unhappily, *"My weapons would just put holes in their leaves, and I'd probably get myself killed."*

After helping Mortimer to his feet, she tried to stay out of the way and asked about to see if anyone had any torches.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 3, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Feedmill
Summer/Day 4/0910
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), no wind, no rain
Round 3

As the party recovered from the first bout with the bloodlash bushes, getting Pakuten and Mortimer back on their feet, the animated vegetation didn’t let up.

The bush to the north started to spin, its razor sharp vines extending and lashing out at Grimsby, Pakuten, and Hiromi. Fortunately they all managed to block or evade the assault.

The center bush continued to burn from the previous assault by the alchemist fire. It shot roots out along the ground toward Grimsby. Its tendrils tried to delve their way into his open, bleeding wounds, but the dwarf managed to kick the roots clear. (Grimsby rolled a 20 Ref)

The southern bush tried to do the same, but more effectively (Grimsby rolled 12 Ref), getting thirsty roots into Grimsby’s cuts, sucking at the blood spilling from him (*take 1 bleed damage*). It seemed to close some of the wounds the plant had taken.

*PLAYERS ARE UP!

See Combat Map below.*



Spoiler: Combat Map



*https://app.roll20.net/join/11243108/ER6Tdw*







@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



*Party        18.6*
Hiromi        25
Mortimer    24
Silvi        18
Grimsby    15
Pakuten    11

*Enemies        15*
Bloodlash Blue    18
Bloodlash Red        15
Bloodlash Green    12





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 19/19 shield
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 17/17
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18(16)        HP 14/16 Wounded 1
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 16/25 1 persistent bleed damage
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 11/16 Wounded 1

Bloodlash Red (+6)    AC 16        HP 11/35 6 persistent fire damage
Bloodlash Blue (+6)    AC 16        HP 29/35
Bloodlash Green (+6)    AC 16        HP 29/35





Spoiler: Loot



*Silvi:* 21 gp, 37 sp, receipts, map
*Unclaimed:* Silver rapier





Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Who is V?
Help Noala investigate the blight.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 460


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 3, 2021)

*"Oh great,"* Hiromi said flatly. *"The bushes are vampires."*

Resigned that she would probably die, she drew her rapier and dagger, sighed at their pointy ends and poked at the bushes to no avail.









*OOC:*


A1: Draw weapons;
A2: Attack (Rapier): 1D20+7 = [3]+7 = 10 for 1D6+4 = [6]+4 = 10
A3: Attack (Dagger): 1D20+3 = [10]+3 = 13 for 1D4+4 = [2]+4 = 6
Edit: I may have had to stride in there, but it doesn't matter.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Dec 3, 2021)

Pak raises his katana and infuses it with his magic, the weapon begins to glow with power.  He slashes at the closest bush but having just been revived he falters and misses with the attack.  Pak then raises his shield to fend off the counter attack from the bushes.









*OOC:*


Action 1: Using 1 Focus to cast Weapon Surge on my katana.
Action 2: Katana strike at blue bush.: 1d20+6 *10* 2d6+2 *7*
Action 3: Raising my shield.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 6, 2021)

Following up on his own advice, Mortimer starts rummaging through his pack and rapidly produces five torches as well as flint and steel. Not the best at this skill, the former barrister nevertheless starts lighting one torch, hoping to use it to light the others and hand them out to his companions.

It's very slow, however, so in his desperation he calls for aid.

*"Some help would be appreciated,"* he says matter-of-factly.









*OOC:*


Reading through the entry for flint and steel, it states it takes at least 3 actions to start a fire with flint and steel... 
A1. Produce torches and flint and steel
A2. Start lighting first torch with flint and steel (1st action of 3?)
A3. Start lighting first torch with flint and steel (2nd action of 3?)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 6, 2021)

Seeing Mortimer struggle to hold a bundle of torches and strike his flint at the same time, Hiromi wished that she'd waited before poking the bush. *"If I'm not dead, I'll be there in a second!"* she called over her shoulder.


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 7, 2021)

Grimsby smashes into the bloodthirsty bush , follows up with a miss, then falls back to interpose himself between the bushes and MortImer.








*OOC:*


 So I just roll a d20 to stop bleeding? I'm still a bit unsure of that.
Strike, Strike, Stride over in front of Mortimer to cover him while he lights up the torches. I dunno if being physically between them will make it harder for the vines to lash out or not, but at least they are more likely to attack a bleeding target right?
Maul First Strike with Rage.: 1D20+7 = [10]+7 = 17
1D12+10 = [10]+10 = 20
Maul Second Strike With Rage: 1D20+2 = [10]+2 = 12
1D12+10 = [3]+10 = 13


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 7, 2021)

Silvi takes a second to appraise the situation then runs up to behind Hiromi and attempts to stun the bush that Grimsby tried to strike with magic.

OOC:  Stride and _daze_.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 9, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Feedmill
Summer/Day 4/0910
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), no wind, no rain
Round 4

Hiromi strode up to the nearest bush to stab with her rapier, but missed the writhing mass of leaves and bark.

Pakuten didn’t have any better luck as he infused his katana with magic, but also missed.

Mortimer started to pull out torches and flint and steel from his pack to light.

Grimsby’s maul smashed into the attacking bush, doing damage, but not as much as the dwarf had expected. The dwarf was still bleeding, however. (*Grimsby, at the end of your turn you roll a straight d20 and try to get better than 15 to stop bleeding. I rolled for you this turn so we don’t slow down and got a 6.*)

Silvi moved up behind the fighters and cast her magic at one of the bushes. It shook a little, but didn’t seem to be as affected as the previous one she’d hit with her magic. (*18 on the save*)

The northern bush started to spin again, this time catching Hiromi, Pakuten, Grimsby, and Silvi in the lash of branches and vines (*rolled 25, which hits them all for 10 slashing and 1 persistent bleed and crits Silvi for 19 slashing and 2 persistent bleed*), hitting all of them, especially Silvi, dropping the gnome.

The bush to the west finally succumbed to the flames, crumbling into ashes and not moving.

The bush to the south lashed out at Mortimer with three attacks (*26, 25, 6*), hitting him twice (*5 and 5 slashing and +2 persistent bleed*).

*PLAYERS ARE UP! DON’T FORGET YOUR BLEED ROLLS. EVERYONE IS BLEEDING NOW, AND SILVI IS DOWN, AND MORTIMER COULD GO DOWN TO THE BLEED.

See Combat Map below.*


Spoiler: Combat Map



*https://app.roll20.net/join/11243108/ER6Tdw*








@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



*Party        18.6*
Hiromi        25
Mortimer    24
Silvi        18
Grimsby    15
Pakuten    11

*Enemies        15*
Bloodlash Blue    18
Bloodlash Red        15
Bloodlash Green    12





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 0/19 2 persistent bleed, dying 2
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 7/17 1 persistent bleed
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18(16)        HP 4/16 Wounded 1, 1 persistent bleed
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 5/25 2 persistent bleed damage
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 1/16 Wounded 1, 2 persistent bleed

Bloodlash Red (+6)    AC 16        HP 0/35 6 persistent fire damage
Bloodlash Blue (+6)    AC 16        HP 12/35
Bloodlash Green (+6)    AC 16        HP 31/35





Spoiler: Loot



*Silvi:* 21 gp, 37 sp, receipts, map
*Unclaimed:* Silver rapier





Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Who is V?
Help Noala investigate the blight.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 460


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 9, 2021)

*OOC:*


Wow, those plants don't mess around. They are lethal!







Struggling to stay on his feet, Mortimer has trouble focusing on lighting the torches. Finally, finally he manages to have one in flames, and he quickly lights the next with the first.

*"Take it,"* he says, holding the second torch up for any of his close allies to take.









*OOC:*


A1. Lighting first torch with flint and steel (action 3 of 3).
A2. Light the second torch with the first.
A3. Hand second torch to ally (Grimsby?).

Straight roll to stop the bleeding: 1D20 = [12] = 12


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Dec 9, 2021)

Pakuten curses again as Silvi is knocked down by the killer plant.  He gathers his magic and sends healing energy at Silvi hoping the gnome will be able to assist the others.  The others where bleeding and the fight was not going well.  But he can't back off and leave others exposed.  Cursing Pak drops his shield and grips the katana in two hands.  He then settles into a Tengu sword form and slashes up through the center of the bush.









*OOC:*


Action 1 & 2: Heal (V,S): 1d8+8 *11*
Free Action: Dropping shield.
Action 3: Two-handed katana strike at blue bush.: 1d20+5 *20* 1d10+2 *10*

Flat check to stop bleeding: 1d20 *17*.

It is so annoying that the area heal would also heal the enemy or I would have done that.  This is a tough fight.  Probably should have left when the things dropped Mortimer and I in one round.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 9, 2021)

OOC: I meant to move to behind where Hiromi was last round rather than where she is this round, so like 5 ft south and east of where you had her. But in any case these things have a 30 foot reach?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 10, 2021)

Hiromi was about to call out for her friend Silvi to stay back, sure as she was that these horrible plants would be the death of them all, when the thing lashed out, mangling all around. It was a bloodbath, and Hiromi was afraid that none of them would make it out alive.

With nothing else she could think of to do, she tried to trick the plant-thing by dancing to one side, and then another, and she lashed out with both her weapons suddenly.









*OOC:*


A1&2: Twin Feint (Attack with both weapons and creature is automatically flat-footed against the second attack) 
Attack1 (Rapier): 1D20+7 = [16]+7 = 23 for 1D6+4 = [3]+4 = 7 piercing
Attack 2 (dagger) 1D20+3 = [9]+3 = 12 miss flat-footed AC of 14, so no 1D4+4 = [1]+4 = 5 & sneak attack 1D6 = [5] = 5
A3: Dagger thrust Strike: 1D20-1 = [8]-1 = 7
meh. Worth a try, I guess.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 12, 2021)

Kaodi said:


> OOC: I meant to move to behind where Hiromi was last round rather than where she is this round, so like 5 ft south and east of where you had her. But in any case these things have a 30 foot reach?



They have 10' reach. I put you where you told me Silvi went, behind Hiromi. Hiromi went before you, though. I don't know how to put grid numbers on the map, but maybe try indicating direction next time, like Move N-N-N-E-NE kind of thing? That's what I do. Then I can "move" your token very specifically.

And yeah, they hit hard when they connect, but their HP isn't too hot. What's saving them is their resistance to damage. But once you get slashing damage (no resistance) and fire damage (weakness), they'll melt. You're picking up the tricks, though, and the knowledge roll helped. Fire, slashing, and don't group up around them. And the alchemist fire worked well because the persistent fire damage was doubled, and it's just as hard for them to deal with as the persistent bleed is for you!


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 12, 2021)

Silvi blinks. In a moment she registers that she must be lying on the ground, as she is looking up through the branches to the sky. There is an awful pain in her throat, and she can feel blood running down of it. The gnome just reacts, croaking out a whispered prayer to Desna.

OOC: 3-action Heal: 1D8 = [6] = 6 .


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 13, 2021)

*"Gah! Bloodsucking bushes is nae th' way I dreamed o' goin' out!"*
Grimsby flails about wildly, but makes fails to connect.









*OOC:*


 Grimsby could kill them, if he could just hit the broad side of a bush, lol. 
Stride, Strike, Strike. 
Maul First Strike with Rage.: 1D20+7 = [6]+7 = 13 1D12+10 = [2]+10 = 12 
Maul Second Strike With Rage: 1D20+5 = [3]+5 = 8 1D12+10 = [4]+10 = 14
Flat roll to stop bleeding: 1D20 = [11] = 11


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 14, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Feedmill
Summer/Day 4/0910
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), no wind, no rain
Round 5

Mortimer got two torches lit, but then he was overtaken by his injuries and collapsed. (*2 bleed damage*).

Pakuten sent healing magic Silvi’s way, then dropped his shield and laid into the bush he fought with his katana, slashing viciously and effectively at it as his wounds stopped bleeding.

Hiromi attacked the bush with her rapier and dagger. Not as effective as Pakuten’s katana, she did just enough damage to kill the thing.

Silvi came back to consciousness lying on the ground. She gave herself more healing to clear her head.

The one bush was left, facing off against Mortimer at the moment. It slashed a vine at the dwarf. (*Hit 24, damage 11 slashing damage*). It dropped the dwarf and slithered over to attack Pakuten. (*stride, second attack 9*) But the tengu easily parried the attacking vines.

*PLAYERS ARE UP!

See Combat Map below.*







Spoiler: Combat Map



*https://app.roll20.net/join/11243108/ER6Tdw*



@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



*Party        18.6*
Hiromi        25
Mortimer    24
Silvi        18
Grimsby    15
Pakuten    11

*Enemies        15*
Bloodlash Green    12





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 17/19 Wounded 2
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 6/17 1 persistent bleed
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18(16)        HP 3/16 Wounded 1
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 0/25 3 persistent bleed damage, Dying 1
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 0/16 Wounded 1, 2 persistent bleed, Dying 2

Bloodlash Red (+6)    AC 16        HP 0/35 6 persistent fire damage
Bloodlash Blue (+6)    AC 16        HP 0/35
Bloodlash Green (+6)    AC 16        HP 31/35





Spoiler: Loot



*Silvi:* 21 gp, 37 sp, receipts, map
*Unclaimed:* Silver rapier





Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Who is V?
Help Noala investigate the blight.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 460


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 14, 2021)

Silvi still lay on the ground but she had gathered enough of her senses to survey the situation. Mortimer looked to be in dire straits so she said a prayer to the goddess and channelled a pulse of healing energy into the man. She then made a snap decision and whispered a spell to conjure her mystical shield to protect herself; if anyone else went down she needed to be able to hold together long enough to right them.

OOC: Casting shield and _heal_. Heal: 1D8+8 = [6]+8 = 14


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 19, 2021)

Grimsby's vision goes red, then goes black. 








*OOC:*


 So how does dying work exactly? Like You start at one, then pile them on till you get to 4 each round you are damaged right? Or does each stack of bleeding count as adding one stage of dying? 
Bleeding Roll: 1D20 = [10] = 10


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 19, 2021)

OOC: You have to make a check to recovery every round or your dying value goes up by one, and then, yes, if you are damaged more your dying value also goes up. But it only goes up once per round for all persistent damage I believe (or else persistent damage would be way too lethal, and it can already be pretty lethal if you are down). So if you are at dying 1 and taking persistent damage you will be fine for at least one round unless an enemy attacks you while you are down. I chose to heal Mortimer because being at dying 2 if he fails his recovery check and take persistent damage he would be dead. Also, with persistent damage you can never actually "recover recover" . Ordinarily if you are dying and recover you do not have to keep making checks on subsequent rounds. But because you are still taking damage each round your dying renews.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 20, 2021)

OOC: Remember you each have a Hero Point also. You can spend all your Hero Points to stabilize. But yeah, again, that bleed damage is rough! You need First Aid or magical healing to end that, or your Flat 15 roll.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 20, 2021)

Mortimer opens his eyes, again.

His wounds still bleed, and already he is feeling dizzy from the loss of blood. The barrister looks at his hands, realizing there is a burning torch in one, and he instinctively waves it at the menacing bushes that are so, so close by.

*"Use flames! Surround it!"* he yells at the others, hoping to direct their attacks on a single opponent at a time.









*OOC:*


A1 and A2: Readying to Aid the attacks by the first ally to attack (the Aid is a reaction on their turn): I make an attack with the torch, which adds a bonus to the ally's attack roll if successful.
I think it's an untrained attack with that torch? 1D20 = [11] = 11 
A3: Crawl 5 feet away from the bush (direction East on the map).

Edit: Forgot my check to stop the bleeding: 1D20 = [2] = 2


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Dec 20, 2021)

Pak knows that if they do not kill this last bush soon they would all become it's next victims.  He raises his katana and channels his powers into it to make it strike true.  He then makes two quick slashes at the bush.  The first strike connects but the second strike misses.









*OOC:*


Action 1: Casting Weapon Surge with Focus.
Action 2: Two-handed katana strike at final bush.: 1d20+6 *20* 2d10+2 *9*
Action 3: Second two-handed katana strike at final bush.: 1d20+1 *13* 2d10+2 *7*

I forgot when I rolled that I am now under the affect of my moderate curse.

Moderate Curse: The strain of conflict wears upon your body, even though you gain vitality from it. Making a Strike reduces the penalty from your minor curse to –1 rather than suspending it entirely. You gain a +2 status bonus to weapon and unarmed damage rolls. You also gain fast healing equal to half your level while in a non-trivial combat encounter.

So my damage from the first strike should have been 11.  I am also at a -1 to AC and saves and have fast healing equal to half my level but not sure how rounding works with that.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 20, 2021)

Hiromi circled around Pak and Silvi and picked up a sputtering torch that Mortimer had dropped when he fell. She stood over him and waved the torch at the bush yelling, *"Die, you leafy bastard!"*









*OOC:*


A1: Stride; A2 Pick up torch; A3; Improvised Weapon Strike 
: 1D20+5 = [8]+5 = 13 for 1D4+1 = [1]+1 = 2 OMG we cannot roll. Flat check to stop bleeding: Check: 1D20 = [18] = 18 Well, that's a bit better.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 21, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Feedmill
Summer/Day 4/0910
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), no wind, no rain
Round 6

Silvi healed Mortimer and erected her magical shield, remaining on the ground.

Grimsby still lay quiet, bleeding on the ground.

Mortimer harried the bush with a torch, but it didn’t seem much help. Then he crawled five feet away.

OOC: Mortimer doesn’t have bleed damage at the moment because he got magical healing.

Pakuten’s katana sliced through the bush, pruning it more, but it was still moving.

OOC: Normally you would round down, but I’ll give you Fast Healing 1. Seems like minimum 1 is appropriate. I couldn’t find anything in the rule book explaining it.

Hiromi attempted to attack the bush, as well, but missed, but she stopped bleeding.

The bush rustled and started to spin again, razor vines lashing out at everyone around it. (*21 to hit, 9 damage, +1 persistent bleed*) Hiromi dropped to the ground. Silvi managed to block some of the damage with her shield before it broke. Pakuten dropped beside Hiromi. Grimsby slipped closer to death. Mortimer managed to stay on his feet, though he was bleeding again.

*PLAYERS ARE UP!

See Combat Map below.*



Spoiler: Combat Map









@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



*Party        18.6*
Hiromi        25
Mortimer    24
Silvi        18
Grimsby    15
Pakuten    11

*Enemies        15*
Bloodlash Green    12





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 13/19 Wounded 2, 1 persistent bleed damage, prone
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 0/17, 1 persistent bleed damage, Dying 1, prone
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18(16)        HP 0/16 Wounded 1, fast healing 1, 1 persistent bleed damage, Dying 1, prone
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 0/25 4 persistent bleed damage, Dying 3, prone
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 5/16 Wounded 2, prone, 1 persistent bleed damage

Bloodlash Red (+6)    AC 16        HP 0/35 6 persistent fire damage
Bloodlash Blue (+6)    AC 16        HP 0/35
Bloodlash Green (+6)    AC 16        HP 20/35





Spoiler: Loot



*Silvi:* 21 gp, 37 sp, receipts, map
*Unclaimed:* Silver rapier





Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Who is V?
Help Noala investigate the blight.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 460


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 21, 2021)

Figuring that trying to raise her wooden shield will afford less protection that simple getting up so she can get out of the way Silvi staggers to her feet as she this time focuses on giving her restorative blessing to Grimsby.

OOC: Stand up and Heal: 1D8+8 = [2]+8 = 10.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 22, 2021)

Hiromi was almost relieved when she felt the world slip away.









*OOC:*


Two flat checks. One against the bleed 1 condition, one against Dying 1: 
Bleed Flat Check: 1D20 = [18] = 18
Dying Flat Check: 1D20 = [14] = 14 I think I made both.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 23, 2021)

Mortimer, still on the ground, grabs two more torches and lights them quickly. One he throws at the murderous bush, but it lands harmlessly on the sand next to it. Another he holds in front of him as a defense against the deadly vines.









*OOC:*


A1. Light another torch. If holding them together in one hand, can I use one action to light two?
A2. Throw improvised weapon (burning torch) at the bush: 1D20+3 = [6]+3 = 9
A3. Holding up a torch in a defensive stance.

Edit: Forgot my flat check, now that I'm bleeding. Again.
1D20 = [3] = 3
Sigh.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 28, 2021)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Feedmill
Summer/Day 4/0910
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), no wind, no rain
Round 7

Silvi stood and sent some healing Grimsby’s way. She did stop her own bleeding, as well (*flat roll 16*).

Hiromi stopped bleeding out.

Mortimer attempted to attack the bush with fire, but missed.

Pakutan continued to bleed into the ground, slipping closer to death.

Grimsby roused himself and stood. He stepped in and struck at the bush with his maul. It did some damage, but not as much as might be expected.

The bush spun around again to attack everyone in ten feet (*19 to hit, 6 slashing damage*), putting Mortimer down again.

*PLAYERS ARE UP!

See Combat Map below.*



Spoiler: Combat Map










@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



*Party        18.6*
Hiromi        25
Mortimer    24
Silvi        18
Grimsby    15
Pakuten    11

*Enemies        15*
Bloodlash Green    12





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 6/19 Wounded 2, 1 persistent bleed
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 0/17, prone, Dying 1, 1 persistent bleed
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18(16)        HP 0/16 Wounded 1, 2 persistent bleed damage, Dying 4, prone
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 4/25 Wounded 2, 1 persistent bleed damage
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 0/16 Wounded 2, prone, 2 persistent bleed damage, dying 2

Bloodlash Red (+6)    AC 16        HP 0/35 6 persistent fire damage
Bloodlash Blue (+6)    AC 16        HP 0/35
Bloodlash Green (+6)    AC 16        HP 16/35





Spoiler: Loot



*Silvi:* 21 gp, 37 sp, receipts, map
*Unclaimed:* Silver rapier





Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Who is V?
Help Noala investigate the blight.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 460


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 28, 2021)

The blood washes away from Grimsby's eyes. He is angry, but not the familiar rage.  He drops his maul , going in to fight the bush with his bare hands, but his frantic clawing finds no weakness to exploit.









*OOC:*



Sorry about the lateness!
Bleeding roll: 1D20 = [19] = 19
Athletics check to grapple : 1D20+7 = [1]+7 = 8

Using a hero point because that is bogus, lol. 
Rerolling the Athletics check to grapple : 1D20+7 = [2]+7 = 9

Oh my gosh.
2nd try for a grapple : 1D20+2 = [1]+2 = 3

3rd try for a grapple because I feel the rage: 1D20-3 = [4]-3 = 1

I don't know what to say at this point. Luck has abandoned poor Grimsby.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 28, 2021)

Silvi's breath is ragged as she bleeds from a dozen wounds inflicted by the lashing bushes, her eyes bloodshot, and her arms hang weakly at her side. She has called on almost all of her impactful blessings, and if they do not fell the bush now all that will be left is for the survivors, if there are any, to retreat.

The tiny gnome woman, with significant effort, raises her hand to the sky and intones belabouredly, "Lady Desna, Starsong, have mercy on us weary travellers who seek to return the hospitality offered us by our besought hosts. Temper our wounds that we may make the long road safe for a while longer."

OOC: 3-action Heal: 1D8 = [4] = 4 .
Also, I think Silvi is only wounded 1? She only went down and got up once, right?


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jan 3, 2022)

*OOC:*


I had fast healing so at the start of my turn I heal 1 hp, and it doesn't say anything about stopping when dying.  Also not sure if the fast healing would stop the bleeding.  If it does not work then Pak is dead as I am now at Dying 4.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 3, 2022)

OOC: It actually looks like you had an action last turn you did not use? Fast healing does not stop bleeding, but it happens at the beginning of your turn whereas persistent damage happens at the end of your turn. So you would have been prone, but you could have acted attack or cast a spell. Did you have a spell you could have heal yourself with last turn?


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 4, 2022)

OOC: When does the fast healing stop them? I would assume everything stops when you go down. Is it Dying 4 or Dying 5 that kills you? I thought you had one more round. And as Kaodi said, it looks like you could have taken an action. In any case, you should have Hero Points that you can spend to auto stabilize, which would reset your dying count. (Everyone starts with 1 Hero Point, and you can earn more. One of the uses is to spend all your points to stabilize.)

Since only two players have acted this round, I'll give you another week for the round because of the holidays. Hope everyone had a good time off!


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jan 4, 2022)

The powers coursing through Pak's body will not let him slip into death.  He opens his eyes sucking in a deep breath.  He stands and strikes at the bush again, slashing up quickly missing the enemy.  Pak quickly reverses the swing and brings the blade down slicing into the bush.  Pak then slumps back down succumbing to blood lose.









*OOC:*


From what I can see fast healing only goes away when my moderate curse does.  I can only lower my curse by refocusing or completing an 8 hour rest. Oracular Curse Rules.  I am out of spells.  I am also going to spend my hero point to not die.

For last round.
Action 1: Stand
Action 2: Two-handed katana strike at final bush.: 1d20+6 *10* 1d10+4 *5*
Action 3: Second two-handed katana strike at final bush.: 1d20+1 *16* 1d10+4 *5*
Flat check to stop bleeding: 1d20 *4*


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jan 5, 2022)

*OOC:*


Do I get another round?  Also we were healed by Silvi for 4 so Pak should be at 5 on his turn this round.  Just want to make sure that is what is going on.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 5, 2022)

*OOC:*


If Silvi's healing wakes Hiromi, she will grab her sword, get up, and step away if she can. As far away as she can.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 6, 2022)

OOC: Yes, Silvi healed everyone 4 points. Pak's turn was for last round when he had the ability to act because his fast healing revived him before the bleed put him down again. He can take his turn for this round now, too, with Silvi's 4 healing.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jan 6, 2022)

Pak begins to slip into the embrace of death.  The powers of Battle that fuel Pak's magic rebel against this death.  They push life and power through the tengu's body.  The shallow breathing strengthens and his eyes flutter open and focus on the enemy before him.  This conflict will not end yet, not while his friends are still in danger.

Pak stands and shouts out the words of a spell to shield him from the onslaught of the plant.  He then strikes down at the plant but misses.









*OOC:*



Action 1: Stand
Action 2: Cast Shield (This puts my AC at 16)
Action 3: Two-handed katana strike at final bush.: 1d20+6 *14* 1d10+4 *9*

And I continue to roll like crap.

Not sure if I am still bleeding so Flat check to stop bleeding: 1d20 *20*.  Well that was good at least.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jan 6, 2022)

*OOC:*


I also think I am now at Wounded 2 as I have been dropped 3 times but using the hero point keeps me from increasing the wounded trait for the last time.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 11, 2022)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Feedmill
Summer/Day 4/0910
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), no wind, no rain
Round 8

Grimsby has no luck grappling with the bush, but his bleeding stops.

Silvi put out a prayer, healing everyone in the vicinity, causing Hiromi, Mortimer, and Pakutan to gasp back to consciousness.

Hiromi got up and carefully slipped away from the bush to get some distance.

Pakistan took two more swings at the bush, slicing through it like paper, and it collapsed to the ground.

*OOC Pakutan:* Keep your Hero Point. I think Silvi’s healing would have gotten to you in time. Save it for next time  Also, what is your AC then? I and your sheet have you at AC 18 without your shield, and the sheet’s numbers should have you at 20 with the shield. I had you still up from Silvi’s healing, and you weren’t bleeding anymore, so I used your bleed roll as a new attack, since you had the extra action, and that means it was a crit, so you finish it off!

*COMBAT OVER!

See Combat Map below.*



Spoiler: Combat Map



*https://app.roll20.net/join/11243108/ER6Tdw*



@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



*Party        *
Hiromi        
Mortimer    
Silvi        
Grimsby    
Pakuten    

*Enemies        *





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 10/19 Wounded 1
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 4/17, Wounded 1
Pakuten (+3)    AC 18(16)        HP 5/16 Wounded 2, shield AC 16
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 8/25 Wounded 2
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 4/16 Wounded 3, prone





Spoiler: Loot



*Silvi:* 21 gp, 37 sp, receipts, map
*Unclaimed:* Silver rapier





Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Who is V?
Help Noala investigate the blight.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 460


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jan 11, 2022)

*OOC:*


I miss calculated my AC.  I thought it was 18 with the shield and 16 without.  But you are correct it would be 18 and 20 with shield.  Though my moderate curse drops it by 2 if I don't strike on my turn or 1 if I do make a strike.  So currently my AC is 16 until I retrieve my shield.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 11, 2022)

*"I can't believe we lived!"* said Hiromi deadpan while holding her wound, *"That was terrible. I never want to see another plant in my life."*


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 12, 2022)

With the battle over and her resources spent Silvi sort of just flops down on the ground, lying still, but clearly breathing heavily.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Jan 12, 2022)

Pak finish the thing with a flourish.  With a quick practiced motion he cleans his blade and sheaths it smoothly.  Pak then stands there hand resting on his sword hilt eyes unfocused.  His wounds seal a little more then he slumps the strength granted to him leaving his body with the defeat of the enemies.

Pak looks at his companions eyes sunken but more focused then they were seconds earlier.  He gives a half hearted smile.

*"Well that could have went better.  At least we are all survived."*

The tengu then pulls the staff strapped to the side of his pack and uses it as a crutch to leverage himself off the ground.  He shuffles over to where he dropped his shield and picks it up.  He returns to the others and collapses to the ground again and closes his eyes resting for a second.

*"Now what?  I'm not sure I am comfortable continuing until we tend to the wounded.  If we encounter anymore hostile creatures it is unlikely I would survive."*









*OOC:*


So the Fast Healing only happens while in a non-trivial combat encounter.  Since combat ended it goes away.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jan 15, 2022)

Grimsby retrieves his maul, gasping for air.* "'Enemore o' 'em?" *The calm of the next few moments awnsers 'no'.

The dwarf takes to resting, and after his adrenaline levels out, he asks another question.* "C'n we get better weapons fer this?"*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 18, 2022)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Feedmill
Summer/Day 4/0915
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), no wind, no rain
Round 0

With the bushes dealt with, that left the wolf den open to be explored, unless the party wanted to call it a day and try again tomorrow after they had rested up.



Spoiler: Combat Map



*https://app.roll20.net/join/11243108/ER6Tdw*



@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



*Party        *
Hiromi        
Mortimer    
Silvi        
Grimsby    
Pakuten    

*Enemies        *





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 10/19 Wounded 1
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 4/17, Wounded 1
Pakuten (+3)    AC 20/18/16(curse)    HP 6/16 Wounded 2
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 8/25 Wounded 2
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 4/16 Wounded 3





Spoiler: Loot



*Silvi:* 21 gp, 37 sp, receipts, map
*Unclaimed:* Silver rapier





Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Who is V?
Help Noala investigate the blight.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 640


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 18, 2022)

*"That was close,"* Mortimer agrees as he brushes off the dirt from his clothes. He looks at his bloody and torn outfit, evidence of the bushes' thorny vines, and sighs. The barrister moves more slowly, trying to conceal his injuries but with every wrong motion he winces.

*"Too close."*

For good measure, Mortimer lights all of his still unlit torches but one, and hands them out to his companions.

*"I don't want to be caught without a helping fire again in this area,"* he says with only a hint of a smile. 

*"I think I need to lie down for a moment, as well.* With that, he lowers himself to the ground next to Pak. *"Hopefully Noala has something to treat our wounds."*









*OOC:*


Sorry for my too-long absence, guys. Life got in the way.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 18, 2022)

"I have never been so ready to call it a day after less than one minutes of activity," groans Silvi without rousing or moving from where she lay.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 19, 2022)

*"You are so right."* said Hiromi to Silvi while sitting down next to her friend with a sigh, *"That was really awful."*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 1, 2022)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Feedmill
Summer/Day 4/0935
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), no wind, no rain
Round 0

Noala returned as the group was recovering from its battle with the bushes. *“Oh, goodness! What happened?”* the elven ranger asked. She looked at the wreckage of the foliage and the nasty scratches and piercings on the party. *“Have you checked out the wolf den yet?”* she asked. *“Maybe we should rest for the day and get you looked at.”*


@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



*Party        *
Hiromi        
Mortimer    
Silvi        
Grimsby    
Pakuten    

*Enemies        *





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 10/19 Wounded 1
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 4/17, Wounded 1
Pakuten (+3)    AC 20/18/16(curse)    HP 6/16 Wounded 2
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 8/25 Wounded 2
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 4/16 Wounded 3





Spoiler: Loot



*Silvi:* 21 gp, 37 sp, receipts, map
*Unclaimed:* Silver rapier





Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Who is V?
Help Noala investigate the blight.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 640


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 1, 2022)

Relieved at seeing Noala, Mortimer approaches her with a tight smile.

*"You were right to state that this place is tainted. We were attacked by murderous bushes, animated by whatever twisted magics influence this area."*

He motions to his torn clothes and the many wounds on himself and the others.

*"It was a difficult fight, and we were not yet ready to face whatever is in that wolves' den."*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 2, 2022)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Feedmill
Summer/Day 4/0940
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), no wind, no rain
Round 0

Noala nodded to Mortimer. *“I understand,”* she said. *“Maybe I underestimated how dangerous this is. It seems to have gotten worse. Do you wish to return to town?”* she asked.


@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



*Party        *
Hiromi        
Mortimer    
Silvi        
Grimsby    
Pakuten    

*Enemies        *





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 10/19 Wounded 1
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 4/17, Wounded 1
Pakuten (+3)    AC 20/18/16(curse)    HP 6/16 Wounded 2
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 8/25 Wounded 2
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 4/16 Wounded 3





Spoiler: Loot



*Silvi:* 21 gp, 37 sp, receipts, map
*Unclaimed:* Silver rapier





Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Who is V?
Help Noala investigate the blight.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 640


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 2, 2022)

*"I think we'd rather avoid the hike,"* answered Hiromi, *"Do you know a good, safe place to camp?"*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 3, 2022)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Feedmill
Summer/Day 4/0945
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), no wind, no rain
Round 0

*“I know of a place outside the blight,”* Noala said. *“I often use it myself. It’s about an hour’s hike, and the blight hasn’t reached it yet.”*


@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



*Party        *
Hiromi        
Mortimer    
Silvi        
Grimsby    
Pakuten    

*Enemies        *





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 10/19 Wounded 1
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 4/17, Wounded 1
Pakuten (+3)    AC 20/18/16(curse)    HP 6/16 Wounded 2
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 8/25 Wounded 2
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 4/16 Wounded 3





Spoiler: Loot



*Silvi:* 21 gp, 37 sp, receipts, map
*Unclaimed:* Silver rapier





Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Who is V?
Help Noala investigate the blight.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 640


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Feb 3, 2022)

Pak nods to Noala.

*"That sounds perfect."*  Pak heaves himself up, using his staff for support.  *"Please lead the way."*


----------



## Leatherhead (Feb 4, 2022)

Grimsby stretches his sore body and nods in agreement.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 4, 2022)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Feedmill
Summer/Day 4/0950
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), no wind, no rain
Round 0

As promised, about half an hour later they passed out of the blight, and in another half hour Noala led them into an open clearing on the bank of a small, clear stream. It was clear the place was used, as a permanent stone fire ring was built on the rest of the bank where there was plenty of space for tents or bedrolls.

*“Make yourselves comfortable,”* Noala said. *“I will gather some firewood.”*


@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



*Party        *
Hiromi        
Mortimer    
Silvi        
Grimsby    
Pakuten    

*Enemies        *





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 10/19 Wounded 1
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 4/17, Wounded 1
Pakuten (+3)    AC 20/18/16(curse)    HP 6/16 Wounded 2
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 8/25 Wounded 2
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 4/16 Wounded 3





Spoiler: Loot



*Silvi:* 21 gp, 37 sp, receipts, map
*Unclaimed:* Silver rapier





Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Who is V?
Help Noala investigate the blight.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 640


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 4, 2022)

*"Ah, perfect. Thank you Noala."* said Hiromi who then found a soft patch of moss to unroll her bedroll upon and she threw a weighted rope up into the branches of a tree and hung a canvas tarp above it.


----------



## Leatherhead (Feb 6, 2022)

Grimsby pulls a pup tent out of his pack, and hammers it's stakes into the ground. Satisfied with his work, he grabs some soap out of his pack and heads downstream. *"Goin ta warsh out th' blood." *He says matter-of-factly.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 8, 2022)

Silvi was travelling a little light in the 'tent' department but her small stature gives her an edge in looking for natural shelter for her bedroll. She looks for somewhere passable to curl up and not die, her holy symbol clutched in one hand as she crawls into her bedroll.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Feb 10, 2022)

Pak lays out his bed roll and then looks at the others.

*"Should we setup a watch?"*


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 15, 2022)

Etran’s Folly (Plaguestone)/Feedmill
Summer/Day 5/0600
Weather: Normal for the season (hot), no wind, no rain
Round 0

The party set up camp and fell into their bedrolls for some much needed rest. It had a good effect on them, but they were still aching and injured from the fight with the bushes when they woke with the sun and birds to what looked to be another hot summer day. 

Noala was already fixing breakfast at the fire, her right arm still tucked against her as she stirred some sausages. The scent of hot coffee filled the clearing.

OOC: I applied your long term rest hit points below, but you’re all still Wounded and down hit points.


@Leatherhead
@VLAD the Destroyer
@FitzTheRuke
@Kaodi
@JustinCase



Spoiler: Initiative



*Party        *
Hiromi        
Mortimer    
Silvi        
Grimsby    
Pakuten    

*Enemies        *





Spoiler: Combat Notes



Silvi (+7)    AC 13    DC 17        HP 16/19 Wounded 1
Hiromi    (+6)    AC 17            HP 6/17, Wounded 1
Pakuten (+3)    AC 20/18/16(curse)    HP 10/16 Wounded 2
Grimsby (+7)    AC 17/16(clumsy)    HP 14/25 Wounded 2
Mortimer (+8)    AC 17            HP 6/16 Wounded 3





Spoiler: Loot



*Silvi:* 21 gp, 37 sp, receipts, map
*Unclaimed:* Silver rapier





Spoiler: Quests



Help Sir Lawrence quiet Talmore’s ghost.
Who is V?
Help Noala investigate the blight.





Spoiler: GM Notes



Party XP: 640


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 25, 2022)

*"Smells good,"* Mortimer smiles as he joins Noala by the fire. Despite his injuries, he looks reasonably groomed and dressed, and appears a lot better than yesterday.

Pouring himself a bit of coffee, he quietly waits for the sausages to be ready, nodding to each companion as they join.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 27, 2022)

*"That was rough."* Hiromi said, taking a small portion of breakfast, *"I admit - I'm not looking forward to facing anything like that again."*


----------

